#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-19
<didrocks> hey mmrazik|otp, I've a small question :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: whats up?>
<didrocks> what was the fix from going from ~100 tests failing like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-trunk/label=master,machine_name=dx-autopilot-intel/382/testReport/
<didrocks> to ~30
<didrocks> in the 383 run
<mmrazik> didrocks: we are running the autopilot tests from Utah/script. We need to export DISPLAY etc there as it is not executed directly from the session
<mmrazik> didrocks: it turned out that in such environment autopilot is unable to use compiz-config
<mmrazik> and there were tests which are e.g. changing the HUD invcation key via compiz-config
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, I'm afraid thta if it's not running from the session, you will have more test failing because of that
<didrocks> like you miss the real dbus session config
<didrocks> and other small env issues
<mmrazik> didrocks: might be the case. I was briefly talking with thomi about it yesterday. He has an idea to run it from  /etc/xdg/autostart
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, that would be way better to test on a real config
<mmrazik> didrocks: but so far we seems to be fine with regard to environment variables
<didrocks> maybe that's why you don't have the migration of keys in compiz
<mvo> quick question: where does unity store the launcher items ? is that dconf and com.canonical.unity.launcher.favorites?
<mhr3> yep
<mvo> thanks! I
<mvo> my next question would be: is it somehow possilbe (e.g. via setting of the plugin load path or something) to run unity from the bzr build dir? i.e. (cd build ; ./bin/unity) ? it runs for me, but appears to be not picking up my changes in e.g. launcher
<seb128> mvo, looks like http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ has some wrappers/details on how to do that
<seb128> mvo, but unity is a compiz plugin, you might need to copy the .so in the .compiz dir or something
<mhr3> mvo, i suggest running the component you're interested in by itself (./launcher/launcher etc)
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<seb128> mhr3, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686059
<ubot5> Gnome bug 686059 in general "run-dialog: Avoid double forking; it breaks "pkexec"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> mhr3, is unity double forking as well?
<mhr3> seb128, we're just calling glib, which doesn't use DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess you did notice that the tests don't pass anymore on arm* making the build failing
 * didrocks prays for ci having finally an arm build
<seb128> mhr3, that's the fix for gnome-panel: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/commit/?id=76acc5b955b214420a32c827db433ff5ab136c6f
<mhr3> seb128, see the comment:
<mhr3> It still an incomplete fix for gnome-panel though, as you might have .desktop
<mhr3> files using "Exec=pkexec foo" and starting such an application via the menu
<mhr3> still fails.
<seb128> mhr3, see the further comments :p
<seb128> mhr3, or the dummy_child_watch hacks in the patch
<mhr3> can't say i like it really
<mhr3> it they don't want to reap, do it directly in glib
<mhr3> seb128, and iirc now if the parent process does something bad it can burn the child as well
<seb128> mhr3, hum, k
<seb128> mhr3, you should open a glib bug about it ;-)
<mhr3> i'm not really sure what's the correct behaviour, reaping is fine imo, pkexec is being stupid
<mhr3> but then again, i'm sure they have reason why they require non-init ppid
<seb128> well, we need to address it one way or another, as you say I guess they have reason and will not change pkexec
<seb128> so we either need to do the workaround GNOME did (they did the same in shell btw) or to get glib "fixed"
<seb128> we can't just sit on "ok, users can't run those under unity"
<mhr3> seb128, if the issue was easy to fix it'd be fixed long time ago :)
<mhr3> afaict the thing panel/shell are doing aren't exactly safe
<seb128> mhr3, which is why I pointed the workaround :p
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that was noticed, although no solution yet. it's good indeed that those are now run for arm
<seb128> mhr3, what are you concerned about? is that a theorical issue or a practical one?
<mhr3> as i said the parent dieing might affect the child when it's not reaped
<mhr3> so for shell it's not really an issue, if shell dies you're screwed eitherway
<mhr3> but if apps lens dies, it's no biggie, you wouldn't like if that killed all the apps you started
<didrocks> Mirv: it's in the ppa, so in trunk
<didrocks> Mirv: it's not run for arm on jenkins :/
<seb128> mhr3, hum, right
<mhr3> seb128, then again, it's not like every signal was propagated, it might be just sigterm
<mhr3> still, doing `killall unity-applica...` and that killing all your apps isn't exactly nice
<seb128> mhr3, not acceptable indded
<mhr3> seb128, i guess gnomies expect that people don't killall the panel or something :P
<ricotz> mhr3, hi, interesting i should remember that ;) since plank suffers from this problem too
<mhr3> seb128, i think talking to davidz will be best, seems he'd know about pkexec :)
<seb128> mhr3, yeah
<larsu> me4oslav, hi :)
<me4oslav> so me and larsu we're just talking about system settings > printing. So, what we have now officially as a design spec is this by mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printing
<me4oslav> I expanded it a bit: https://picasaweb.google.com/100530892038948253747/SystemsSettingsPrinting
<larsu> me4oslav, I really like the default/shared thing in the list box
<larsu> I wonder how much room it would take away from the printer names, though
<larsu> in your mockup, it takes 50% of the width
<me4oslav> yeah, my changes include "Sharing" in the combobox and the "default" and "share" in the list box. And how much space it take is relevant to the number of printer the suer has
<me4oslav> but generally that "default|share|printer" box is ~ 1/2 the size of the +- bar below
<larsu> oh, I mean horizontal space
<larsu> printer names can be quite long
<larsu> I don't mind the header at all :)
<larsu> mpt, I guess that's the reason you put "Set as Default" at the bottom?
<me4oslav> well, the listbox vary can be longer if needed :)
<larsu> true, and maybe that's not even that much of a problem, now that we have a pretty wide system settings window
<mterry> didrocks, just go ahead and reject g-c-c-unity, I'll fix and upload
<didrocks> mterry: ok, thanks!
<larsu> me4oslav, in general, I much prefer radio buttons over the check item on the right side
<larsu> me4oslav, what do you mean by "sharing type"?
<me4oslav> larsu - me too (and that's how the Bootloader design spec uses (the "header")
<larsu> ah, right!
<me4oslav> about the sharing - I litterally have no clue about sharing
<me4oslav> if anyone cantell me how ways of sharing a printer I will update the design
<me4oslav> I only know network printing sharing and that's it
<larsu> it's generally just one binary decision: expose this printer to the network or not
<me4oslav> so, nothing else, but network sharing?
<me4oslav> perfect, that will make the design much easier
<me4oslav> so, the user checks "shared"
<me4oslav> than select to witch network to share it
<me4oslav> (that will make the combobox jump from "Printer Status" to "Sharing")
<larsu> I've never seen that anywhere, but it's an interesting idea
<larsu> i.e. share this printer in my home network but not at work?
<mpt> hi me4oslav
<me4oslav> oh, hi mpt
<me4oslav> larsu - so, a printer can be shared in two or more networks?
<larsu> me4oslav, no, not right now. I just found the idea interesting :)
<me4oslav> that would just mean that the radio buttons on my second sketch should become checkboxes and that'll be enough :)
<larsu> right - but CUPS doesn't support that at all afaik
<me4oslav> cups doesn't support multiple networks sharing?
<larsu> no, a printer is either shared, or not
<mpt> larsu, yes, I put "Set as Default" at the bottom because using radio buttons would eat valuable space, and changing the default is a rare thing
<mterry> didrocks, back in NEW
<didrocks> mterry: will have a look soon. Thanks :)
<mpt> larsu, or at least, something that usually isn't done more than once a month or so
<me4oslav> I thought the same, but then again I changed it, because I have "Shared" there too and though - would look weird with just "Shared"
<larsu> mpt, makes sense. It leads to the same weird situation that we have in the session menu though: I don't know what that check mark means :P
<larsu> well, not exactly the same: the session menu has both the check mark and a radio button
<mpt> larsu, true, that's a cost.
<me4oslav> well, so we have one compromise or another
<me4oslav> taking bit of space or having that checkmark
<me4oslav> the question I think should be which one is better when it comes in terms of consistency
<me4oslav> is the checkmark thing-y used anywhere else?
<larsu> me4oslav, yes, in the session menu
<me4oslav> right - we have that in the session menu and we have the radio in Bootloader design specs
<me4oslav> another way to look at this is we have just "shared|printer" and we have "set as default" + checkbox
<me4oslav> mpt - hmm, the checkmark overlaps the printer name on the right side?
<mpt> me4oslav, yes, but only for the one that's the default at the moment
<me4oslav> yeah, so we either eat space with the radio or overlap the default printer name, right?
<me4oslav> I'm not sure I like that overlapping thing-y, I would prefer having a bit longer printing pane and eating bit of space
<me4oslav> anyway, apart from default thing-y, mpt larsu - your thoughts on "shared"?
<didrocks> mterry: do you know if anything changed recently? I see when bzr bd on unity dpkg-source: info: use the '3.0 (quilt)' format to have separate and documented changes to upstream files, see dpkg-source(1)
<mpt> me4oslav, I don't know. On the one hand, it seems to me that turning sharing on/off would be even less common than changing the default. On the other hand, seeing whether sharing *is* on may be valuable for troubleshooting.
<didrocks> I guess it's because we use the 6.12 tarball from the last SRU
<larsu> me4oslav, I think it should only be the checkbox for now. The same horizontal-space argument applies: I like it in the list box because it gives a good overview over which printers are shared, but it eats horizontal space
<didrocks> I wonder how the merger is working
<didrocks> I guess it's pushing different tarballs and not fetching latest one :)
<larsu> mpt, do you think sharing on an per-printer basis makes sense even?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I think that's harmless.  I've seen it too
<didrocks> yep
<mpt> larsu, is that not the case currently?
<larsu> mpt, right now you can do both: turn on sharing globally or per-printer
<larsu> I don't know the exact semantics right now
<larsu> like, what happens when no printer is marked as "shared" but the global sharing switch is turned on
<mpt> hmm, that's a challenge
<larsu> I think we should either do one or the other, but not both
<mpt> larsu, most of the time -- not for hobbyists, but for vast corporate installs -- a printer listed will be one that's shared with you, and you don't have the ability to choose whether it's shared or not, right?
<larsu> mpt, right.
<me4oslav> wait a sec guys - how does one turn sharing globally?
<larsu> me4oslav, in system-config-printer (the window that starts right now when you click "Printers" in system settings): Server (menu item) / Settings / "Publish shared printers connected to this system"
<me4oslav> right-y and do we have any of that stuff in the new design specs?
<larsu> nope
<me4oslav> right and do we need it? What I have in my "sharing pane" is just where to share a printer (in which network)
<larsu> I don't know -- I just asked mpt about it :)
<me4oslav> same story, if we need it, than we have a challenge
<me4oslav> but I have no clue if we actually need it
<didrocks> mterry: g-c-c-u is now accepted in proposed (in universe)
<didrocks> not sure if we really need a MIR, as it's code already in the distro, I think we can promote it directly
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mterry: I'm waiting it to migrate to the release pocket (probably tomorrow), not sure what bad things can happen if I promote it if it's copied meanwhile in the release pocket :)
<mterry> didrocks, it doesn't conflict with any of the files in g-c-c, but with both installed at same time, you'll have two appearance capplets
<mterry> didrocks, so it would be nice to coordinate the seeding of this with an update of g-c-c
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I read the code and how you renamed it :)
<didrocks> mterry: agreed, let's do that tomorrow?
<mterry> sure
<mterry> didrocks, is the 3.6 update ready?
<didrocks> great
<seb128> didrocks, mterry: not yet but I'm aiming at having it this week
<didrocks> mterry: hum, I'm not sure, seb128 should know
<seb128> just keep it in universe until then
<mterry> seb128, k
<didrocks> so let's do with that update
<Trevinho> mterry: updated this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/remove-gtk2/+merge/134537 ;)
<mterry> Trevinho, nice, looking
<Trevinho> mterry: thanks
<balloons> thomi, whenever your around ping me if you would :-)
<thomi> balloons: I'm around now :)
<balloons> sweet :-)
<balloons> So I'm going to try and put together some resources towards using autopilot to automate some of our manual testcases, and then ubiquity
<thomi> cool :)
<balloons> I've been messing around with autopilot and have a couple questions I guess  I can ask you now
<thomi> fire at will :)
<balloons> ok, so I tried to put together a non-unity testcase and get it to run
<balloons> In digging around, I had success instantiating  UnityTestCase -- but I'm curious if there's something better I can use
<balloons> let me give you a little snippet
<balloons> this was the simplest example I could put together: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1371255/
<thomi> one second...
<balloons> no worries..
<thomi> balloons: OK, so if you're trying to create a non-unity test case, you should use autopilot.testcase.AutopilotTestCase
<thomi> it contains 'self.keyboard' and 'self.mouse' and none of the Unity-specific stuff
<balloons> thomi, ok. I figured there was a generic one.. I didn't see it :-)
<balloons> so my first goal was to show how to use the keyboard and mouse commands to automate stuff.. then move into introspection
<thomi> yeah - I need to get the docs re-built and uploaded.
<thomi> yeah, sounds good
<balloons> excellent. So have you spoken with the xpresser folks post-UDS yet?
<balloons> or should I just push some patches to X11.py?
<balloons> :-p
<thomi> balloons: what patches? The conclusion was that we should integrate the image matching parts of xpresser into autopilot.... but so far it's not on anyone's immeadiate TODO list...
<balloons> thomi, I could add the stuff I want / need.. I already wrote a proof of concept python app to do the X11 stuff I wanted
<thomi> balloons: I'm not aware that anything is missing - what specifically do you need?
<thomi> it might already be there :)
<balloons> basically performing checksums, reading pixels, etc.. that's the biggest missing piece from autopilot if I'm remembering correctly
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> right, sounds like we need to integrate xpresser sooner rather than later
<balloons> yea, if you can't introspect at all, your stuff screenreading
<thomi> I assumed that for most of the stuff you were doing you'd be able to use the Gtk or Qt supporet
<balloons> well, I mean, I think a couple small commits could add everything.. if your open to adding it
<thomi> *support
<balloons> thomi, yes I think most everything can be introspected, but options are good
<thomi> I'm happy to add things, as long as we don't end up re-implementing xpresser - I'd rather integrate that than write it ourselves
<thomi> (less code to maintain etc)
<balloons> yes yes.. ok, so while I have you, let's talk introspection a bit.. I'm interested in gtk apps to start
<balloons> do you have any examples of this -- what's the best place to start digging?
<thomi> hmmmm, some documentation would be good huh :)
<thomi> alesage: do you have your gedit test code somewhere pubvlic?
<thomi> balloons: alesage is the Gtk support person - if there's Gtk-specific issues, he's probably the best person to talk to.
<alesage> thomi hi :) let me see . . . hi balloons
<balloons> hi alesage :-)
<alesage> balloons let me test this before sending it on to you
<balloons> alesage, sure thing.. I appreciate it
<balloons> thomi, duh! found the base class finally (class AutopilotTestCase(VideoCapturedTestCase, KeybindingsHelper):)
<balloons> not sure how I missed that . . .
<thomi> balloons: probably because the documentation needs to be much better :)
<balloons> it is very unity centric.. confusing to an outsider.. but we'll change that
<balloons> ohh.. are there windowing functions.. do things like assert the focused window, move or resize a window, activate a window
<balloons> nvm nvm.. found it found it
<alesage> balloons, here's a branch with a pretty minimal test lp:~allanlesage/+junk/UDS_AP_session/
<thomi> balloons: yes, if you see anything that's unity-specific (even documentation), please file a bug against autopilot
<cariveri> bschaefer: hey there :) I dont how to draw the sub_LauncherIcons! please help.
<bschaefer> cariveri, what are you stuck on?
<cariveri> well, did new SimpleLauncherIcon() (it will be a list of those later) and setEmblem(iconpath). But I dont know how to draw it.
<cariveri> Id like to draw it just besides the this LauncherIcon.
<bschaefer> hmm well im not 100% how they are being drawn atm...
<bschaefer> dig through LauncherController, Launcher, AbstractLauncherIcon, and LauncherIcon
<bschaefer> it has to get the icon texture somehow
<bschaefer> it looks like they get drawn to the Launcher in Launcher.cpp , DrawContent
<bschaefer> also look under unity-shared/IconRenderer.cpp
<bschaefer> as you'll use you window you make to draw the icons onto (I would think...)
<cariveri> I did not find yet the LauncherIcon that gets drawed in the Launcher::DrawContent .
<bschaefer> cariveri, im pretty sure its1928...
<bschaefer> but that function is large and I haven't ever really looked at it
<bschaefer> start commenting things out and playing around with it :)
<cariveri> Oh my god. why could things be as easy as Launcher->Draw(){ ... Rander(_icon); +Render(_icon->subIcons);   };
<bschaefer> well...
<bschaefer> that im  not sure about :(...
<thumper> cariveri: because the launcher is "special" :P
<cariveri> lol. trashed unity. will need to reboot it.
<bschaefer> cariveri, that is the fun part of messing with unity :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-20
<cariveri> yea . pretty funny. at least I could logout normally.
<bschaefer> cariveri, if you mess up the current build you can remove the locally built one by rm ~/.compiz-1
<bschaefer> then doing a unity
<cariveri> ok. Launcher::RenderIconToTexture() <-- how do I manipulate the position? if thats done, then drawing my subIcon could be easy.
<bschaefer> cariveri, it uses Base position, soo it depends on what is doing the renderering, which is why you see 0,0 for the geo x,y
<cariveri> ok. Im trying to mess around a bit more.
<cariveri> ok. I manipulated all the zeros and ..nothing happened.
<bschaefer> well...which zeros?
<cariveri> almost all of them. ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<cariveri> still inside the Launcher::RenderIconToTexture
<bschaefer> hmm,   GfxContext.QRP_Color(0,
<bschaefer> those zeros didn't change anything?
<bschaefer> and the geo
<bschaefer>   nux::Geometry geo(0, 0, texture->GetWidth(), texture->GetWidth());
<bschaefer> note, this RenderIconToTexture takes an icon and makes a box for the icon texture
<bschaefer> which then the launcher places
<bschaefer> (so changing those 0s' will just mess with the textures position in this box that will be placed in a spot the launcher determines)
<cariveri> god bless just drawing another Launcher is easy here :) man why did I study computer science if dont get this done!
<bschaefer> look at
<bschaefer> line 1922 in Launcher
<bschaefer> you see the nux::Geometry(bkg_box.x, (*rev_it).render_center.y - 3, bkg_box.width, 2)
 * bschaefer thinks this could be where that 'box' gets placed
<bschaefer> cariveri, haha, this isn't computer science as much...(believe me, this graphics stuff is hard)
 * bschaefer has a CS degree
<cariveri> by the why your line numbers dont match mine :) but I did find the  - 3
<bschaefer> nice...you were using unity/5.0 right?
<bschaefer> or turnk
<cariveri> 5.0
<bschaefer> thats why :)
<bschaefer> so the nux::Geo is just a rectangle
<bschaefer> (x, y, width, height)
<cariveri> it must be possible to do this Paint2DQuadColor step again with offset and other Icon, but I cant see how.
<bschaefer> yes, you will need to setup your own "Draw" function...
<bschaefer> so you will have to create your own little "launcher"
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> you would have to do a lot of work with that htough
<bschaefer> though*
<cariveri> maybe this is not the way to go.
<cariveri> Didnt you say there is a possible to pass the LauncherIcon to the Quicklist?
<bschaefer> the LauncherIcon opens the Quicklist
<bschaefer> if you right click it, look under LauncherIcon
<bschaefer> RecvMouseClick
<bschaefer> an Activate
<bschaefer> and*
<cariveri> yes. and if the LauncherIcon had a subIcon (or list) how would I insert it to those entries?
<bschaefer> to the quicklist?
<cariveri> yes. ql_item = new QuicklistMenuItemLabel(menu_item (Icon here in stead?) , NUX_TRACKER_LOCATION)
<cariveri> I could create a QuicklistMenuItemICON class. those have a Draw() function.
<bschaefer> you'll have to figure out how it is added...I looked into that...
<bschaefer> once
 * bschaefer doesn't know much about how quicklist get their list
<bschaefer> i know it uses dbus
<cariveri> it all does not matter, If ...
<bschaefer> figure out who makes a QuickListMenuItem
<cariveri> well, the OpenQuicklistMenu is fair enough. it adds in the items.
<cariveri> but its entries are very simple. the Item's draw functions simply draw text. and I dont know how to draw the LauncherIcon then either :(
<bschaefer> you'll still have to figure out how the icons use the IconRenderer
<bschaefer> and the RenderIconToTexture
<bschaefer> (possibly inherit from the launch?)....that file is huge though and it might assume a few to many things...
<cariveri> thats why modularization is a very nice thing. A dummy as I could come and reuse a draw function! :)
<bschaefer> so you'll have to figure out how to make a minimalist launcher, that can hold, activate, (possibly drag/drag, possibly quicklist)...
<bschaefer> and render
<bschaefer> but I need to get some of my own work done, good luck on the work!
<cariveri> yes sure. thanks anyway.
<cariveri> maybe youve got an email adress of this matrix' author for me?
<bschaefer> matrix?
<cariveri> there must be a designer of this code.
<cariveri> someone who had a first thought on the structure.
<bschaefer> you mean the Launcher? He no longer works on unity
<cariveri> Not even available for questions?
<bschaefer> hmm im not sure what his current email address is anymore
<bschaefer> his name is on top of that file
<cariveri> jason hmm. canonical.com.
<cariveri> maybe I give it a try.
<bschaefer> he doesn't work for canonical anymore
<cariveri> so that wont work.
<cariveri> ok. I feel like giving up for today.
<cariveri> but thank you ver ymuch for all your time
<bschaefer> your welcome, sorry I couldn't have helped more...feel free to email me more questions
<bschaefer> and I should have more time to help out in a few days
<cariveri> very nice. Ill retry certainly.
<cariveri> where do I email'?
<bschaefer> brandon.schaefer@canonical.con
<bschaefer> com*
<cariveri> cool.
<cariveri> so have a good night! I really need to sleep.
<bschaefer> good night!
<kortsi> my launcher icons often disappear, but after a re-login they are again just fine however, I would not like to logout every time this happens so is there a way of re-loading the launcher without a logout/login?
<Squarism> is it safe to step unity version in say ubuntu 12.04?
<ppd> hi, from a programmers point of view: What is the "right" way to do fullscreen gtk apps and keep unity's tandard on screen keyboard (onboard) stil above the gtk application? Or is there no such way?
<MCR1> didrocks, sil2100: Hi :) Are you here ?
<didrocks> MCR1: in a call :)
<MCR1> I got 2 lp:compiz MPs with multiple *very-minor* speed and memory usage improvements I would like to see some comments on:
<MCR1> 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-performance-do-not-assign-values-that-are-never-used/+merge/135150
<MCR1> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-performance-improvements-prevent-unnecessary-operations-if-we-return/+merge/134805
<MCR1> I vote for every little improvement possible to be made, but others have differing opinions on that...
<MCR1> Thinking about mobile performance I think no optimization can be small enough to not be made...
<sil2100> MCR1: here, but on lunch right now ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: Enjoy your meal then && please ping me later ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Oh, Sam - Hi :) I did not know that you are online also... 8-) Please judge on these 2 branches above ^^
<MCR1> smspillaz: Zhx :)
<MCR1> aehm Thx
<sil2100> Back!
<MCR1> sil2100: Then you can join the discussion (which seems to be heating up) ;)
<sil2100> Discussion?! Where ;)?
<MCR1> please look @ the 2 MPs I posted above ^^ ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: & Welcome back !
<sil2100> Let me check that
<MCR1> thx
<mvo> Trevinho: I noticed that you set yourself as reviewer for lp:~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes - thats great - please note that I'm happy to tweak the approach as needed, its a first iteration and I'm not too familiar with the unity codebase etc. I am right now looking at making it a bit nicer c++ (i.e. not changing _bamf_app directly but using a setter). alternatively we could move the logic out and add a additional dbus call like "Cha
<mvo> ngeLauncherByID" or something that would switch from the temp desktop file to the real desktop file
<bregma> is anyone looking at the constant test suite failures in the unity-team-staging PPA?
<didrocks> bregma: not that I know of, I pinged yesterday about the it
<didrocks> didn't get the time to investigate though :/
<Trevinho> mvo: ah, I didn't see this mention... Sorry, however...
<Trevinho> mvo: I was thinking that SoftwareCenterLauncherIcon::GetActualDesktopFileAfterInstall could be improved
<mvo> Trevinho: totally, happy to implement any suggestions, first iteration etc
<Trevinho> mvo: it would be better if the daemon would send: the desktop-id of the app
<Trevinho> so that you can just use GetDesktopPathById to retrive the desktop file
<mvo> Trevinho: oh, I need to look how the Id is generated, note that the desktop file is not available yet when the install starts. i.e. its just a temporary one generated to fill in until the app is actually installed, then the temp one is replaced with the real one
<Trevinho> mvo: yeah.. However the .desktop id is generated using an algorithm you can also check in our implementation of DesktopUtilities::GetDesktopID
<Trevinho> mvo: basically what you do is fine, but you're using the "__" as path separator, while the desktop-id protocol define that just using a dash means that the .desktop file is in a sub-folder
<Trevinho> mvo: ie, a kde app can be kde4-kate.desktop
<Trevinho> that would mean that it's under /u*/sh*/apps*/kde4 ...
<Trevinho> or ~/.local in case user already customized it :)
<mvo> Trevinho: sweet, good to know. I will update accordingly
<Trevinho> mvo: another thing.. instead of adding FRIEND_TEST(TestSoftwareCenterLauncherIcon, DesktopFileTransformTrivial); and making unity directly depending on gtest when building, just mock the class in the tests so that you cana ccess to protected members (or, just add a friend  class TestSoftwareCenterLauncherIcon; definition in the header)
<mvo> Trevinho: nice, thanks. I wll address that as well
<Trevinho> mvo: per se it wouldn't even needed to exchange the bamf-app... Just updating the icon-uri would be enough... The problem is that if the .desktop file is in temp and gets removed after install, we'll go into troubles...
<mvo> Trevinho: that is exactly the issue why I exchange it
<mvo> Trevinho: plus exchanging it means that the desktop file points to the one that belongs to the actual deb package, so when the deb gets removed, the icon gets auto removed from the launher too
<mvo> Trevinho: what would not be the case if it would permanently point to the one that got created by software-center for the transaction
<Trevinho> mvo: yeah... and also libunity will work with it: i.e. launcher icon progress bars and such
<Trevinho> mvo: yeah... I see the point...
<Trevinho> mvo:  probably bamf will eventually support the ability of changing a .desktop app, but this is quite tricky considering how is currently designed.
<mvo> Trevinho: right, the branch as its now seem to be working for my tests, i.e. exchaning bamf_app_ and updating remove_uri  does the trick afaict
<mvo> or is there something I overlooked?
<Trevinho> mvo: yeah... Consider that the RemoteUri is now the only thing that is used both to save the icons in the launcher and to show the libunity decorations..
<Trevinho> no, that's fine... .desktop file is used poorly, but needed as well to run the app and for the applications shortcuts
<mvo> Trevinho: great, I will address the points you mentioned now and will write into the MP when I'm done. thanks again for your feedback
<Trevinho> mvo: yw...
<NightMan> I just want to say that I am quitting Ubuntu. The Unity UI is a piece of shit.
<timetopat> Hello all,  I would like to learn about contributing to ubuntu's unity project.  I followed the steps to compile and install nux and unity.  When I run the code to compile and install nux, all goes well.  But unity's script says nux is not installed.  What did I do incorrectly?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-21
<skulltip> is unity 2d going away?
<duflu> skulltip: I think you will find Unity2D will always be an installable package just as Gnome is. However starting in Ubuntu 12.10 it is not installed by default.
<duflu> Also, Unity2D is not being enhanced any more. Only some bug fixes.
<duflu> Oops, too late
<timetopat> Hello all.  Yesterday I asked a question about ubuntu and nux.  I left abruptly due to class at my university.  I wanted to apologize to those who might have answered the question.  And if possible restate what was said.
<mhr3> Trevinho, larsu, btw i was thinking that it might be good idea to break some parts of libunity api, particularly the launcher stuff, i'd really want to get rid of dbusmenu, thoughts?
<larsu> mhr3, \o/
<larsu> mhr3, really, the launcher stuff should be in GApplication (I think desrt has already ideas for that)
<mhr3> was also thinking that some G* api would be better for it
<mhr3> but i just want to get rid of DbusMenu for now :)
<larsu> right
<larsu> is there a reason why the right click menu on the launcher is separate from GtkApplication's appmenu?
<larsu> (other than historical)
<mhr3> none that i'm aware of
<larsu> oh wait: it pulls its actions from the desktop file so that they're available when the app is not running
<mhr3> still, perhaps they should be just appended
<Trevinho> mhr3: agree
<Trevinho> mhr3: I'm available for doing the launcher part, if you want
<mhr3> Trevinho, cool, atm i'm mostly interested whether there's will to get rid of it
<mhr3> and it seems there is
<Trevinho> mhr3: yeah... of course... I'm always ok to move to more standard things, when thei're available
<seb128> larsu, mhr3, Trevinho: yeah, don't forget about the .desktop action group stuff for the launcher lists
<seb128> those menus are different from appmenus
<larsu> seb128, right - the question is if you want to merge them when an app is running (by appending for example)
<mhr3> yes, but unity does that directly
<larsu> mhr3, how does it work now? Do the dynamic menus replace the actions from the desktop file?
<seb128> they are both listed iirc
<mhr3> larsu, i think they'd be just appended
<mhr3> but is anyone using it even? :)
<seb128> mhr3, using what?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, these are handled by libindicator...
<mhr3> seb128, dynamic menus
<larsu> I don't know, if not I'd be in favor of removing dynamic menus altogether
<seb128> yes
<larsu> that's what I did in messaging menu, much simpler that way!
<seb128> update-manager has stuff like "update index" and "install upgrades" when running
<larsu> and gets people to port to single-instance app (except for seb128 :P)
<mhr3> not surprising that removing functionality makes stuff simpler :)
<larsu> my point is that no functionality got removed
<larsu> it's all expressable in desktop actions if you have a single instance application
<seb128> larsu, no, nautilus has e.g bookmarks in there
<mhr3> ah, ok
<seb128> that's a dynamic list
<larsu> seb128, right, those wouldn't work
<seb128> they are useful though...
<larsu> yes, I agree
<larsu> it was just a thought :)
<mhr3> X-Canonical-special-actions=bookmarks;
<mhr3> :)
<larsu> hehe
<didrocks> hey mterry! around?
<didrocks> hey mterry! around?
<didrocks> (3rd time) hey mterry! around?
<vpovirk> is it possible to create a menu that will apply to an entire app in Unity, rather than just one window in the app?
<vpovirk> as an app developer
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-22
<didrocks> larsu: hey, good morning!
<didrocks> larsu: some free karma of the morning: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/indicator-application/bootstrap/+merge/135603
<larsu> good morning didrocks
<larsu> approved
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> didrocks, do you need the Status set to approved as well?
<didrocks> larsu: yes please ;)
<didrocks> larsu: not sure how much karma you'll get for that :p
<didrocks> 0.03? ;)
<larsu> didrocks, I'll do it anyway, for human karma ;)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> I see karma is important around here ;)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> sil2100: want some as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/indicator-datetime/refreshcopyright/+merge/135605
<sil2100> ! ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: np! I'm starting to like the karma-gathering idea!
<didrocks> heh, I don't really care about karma for a long time TBH :)
<sil2100> I didn't as well, up until now ;P!
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, do you know the progress on the test failing on armhf? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123686671/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.unity_6.12.0bzr2922pkg0quantal93_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> Mirv: it's been the case for some days, I wonder if we shouldn't revert the offending commit
<sil2100> didrocks: some of them seem to fail due to longer delay times than expected, so hm
<didrocks> sil2100: want to work on them? to get all the praise and fame? :)
<sil2100> Will I get free karma :D ?
<sil2100> But jokes aside, I'll look into that now then
<didrocks> sil2100: you will, but not the same definition of free :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks a lot!
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. do you know by any chance what happened to the  unity-2d SRU?
<sil2100> Did it get rejected somewhere?
<sil2100> Since I can't see it in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<didrocks> sil2100: what version was it?
<sil2100> 5.14
<sil2100>  5.14.0-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> To be exact
<didrocks> sil2100: isn't the one that I didn't sponsor before UDS because we couldn't juts take trunk for SRUing?
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, I told you that
<sil2100> didrocks: but we fixed during UDS all the problems
<sil2100> And you even released  5.14.0-0ubuntu1 in lp:unity-2d
<sil2100> To precise-proposed
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/revision/1143
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't see any rejection
<didrocks> sil2100: let me push it again then
<sil2100> Since we reverted the commits that were wrong, fixed the SRU bug problems and things like that - maybe hm, it somehow didn't make it to the queue?
<didrocks> it's not in unapprove for sure
<sil2100> Phew
<didrocks> -rw-rw-r--  1 didrocks didrocks    350 oct.  30 14:00 unity-2d_5.14.0-0ubuntu1_source.ubuntu.upload
<didrocks> hum
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> so I uploaded that day
<sil2100> huh? hm
<sil2100> So maybe no one picked it up?
<didrocks> oh sorry
<didrocks> I looked at the quantal unapprove queue
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=unity-2d
<didrocks> it's still unapproved :/
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for looking into the test issue... I think it's indeed more of a "slow machine" issue than specifically arm?
<didrocks> the SRU team is really really late
<didrocks> sil2100: you should look at those urls btw ^ :)
<didrocks> they are quite useful
<sil2100> didrocks: bookmarking that!
<Mirv> yeah lots of good SRU:s, waiting
<sil2100> Mirv: indeed, although anyway we need to fix those tests to not fail on slow-machines, since for ARM that might happen
<sil2100> Will do that, just wanted to sort out what happened with unity-2d ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: s/might/probably/
<didrocks> :)
<popey> Is there a reliable way to restart compiz / unity on quantal? For me running "compiz --replace" often ends up with compiz barfing and not restarting.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377016/ is what I get in my .xsession-errors if I "compiz --replace"
<didrocks> sil2100: you want karma? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/add-changelog/+merge/135694
<didrocks> :)
 * popey gets the karma before sil2100  has a chance
<didrocks> :)
<bobweaver> Umm what is up with CMakeList.txt ?
<bobweaver> what is strequal true
<bobweaver> abd why is there not this built into build-deps
<bobweaver> and of cource like always no one in the fucken unity team will help me just like the last 2 years
<bobweaver> got to all this on my own
<bobweaver> what a TEAM
<bobweaver> Stupid traanslation bullcrap that does not work
<bobweaver> strequal true bull s^&*
<bobweaver> if (${GETTEXT_FOUND} STREQUAL "TRUE")
<bobweaver>         set (HAVE_GETTEXT true)
<bobweaver>         file (GLOB _translations ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/po/*.po)
<bobweaver>         GETTEXT_CREATE_TRANSLATIONS (${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/po/${PROJECT_NAME}.pot
<bobweaver>                 ALL ${_translations})
<bobweaver> endif (${GETTEXT_FOUND} STREQUAL "TRUE")
<bobweaver> === NOT WORKING !!!!!! n
<bobweaver> IF statement is wrong and needs to be fixed that is not a valid argument
<MCR1> bobweaver: Ignorance is bliss ;)
<bobweaver> MCR1,  it is not ignorance you are ignorant with such statements
<bobweaver> you can help kickban me but that just shows me more
<popey> bobweaver, chill dude...
<popey> lets see if we can find someone who can help
<MCR1> stop throwing stones @ me, I am just a volunteer contributor from the community (and I will not ban any free speech for sure)
<bobweaver> sorry MCR1  just dont call me ignorant  , popey  sorry you are right frustrating because I clean and now update and upgrade and no build anymore
<popey> bobweaver, i think you misunderstood. he wasn't insulting you, calling you ignorant
<MCR1> bobweaver: I did not call you ignorant, please re-read ;)
<bobweaver> Ok I said that I was sorry. can we get back to topic that Unity will not build because of this if statement
<bobweaver> sorry again MCR1  that is one thing about IRC  you can not see facial expressions or read body lang
<bobweaver> sorry again
<sil2100> bobweaver: hi!
<MCR1> np ;)
<sil2100> bobweaver: let me take a look
<popey> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> bobweaver: but we've been having problems with building unity on raring because of this one as well it seems
<bobweaver> sil2100,  it is not correct if statement
<bobweaver> no bool like that
<sil2100> I wonder why this worked on quantal, but seems to fail on raring
<bobweaver> that is not all
<bobweaver> compiz common is also failing if you remove the translation thingy
<bobweaver> so I am guessing that compiz is different version and that is why it is erroroing out
<bobweaver> guess key word
<bobweaver> that is what cmake tells me
<sil2100> bobweaver: the STREQUAL error you have pointed out just got fixed today:
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2923
<bobweaver> er build-deps is not calling compiz-plugins-*
<bobweaver> sil2100,  thanks
<bobweaver> again I dont mean to flip out. But somethimes it is the only way to get attention around these parts.
<sil2100> bobweaver: no worries - next time the best way to get attention is probably pinging someone directly about a problem ;)
<sil2100> Then someone should at least point to the right direction, or maybe even poke someone responsible for fixing the issue
<sil2100> bobweaver: regarding the translation thing, not sure if I can help much, since I'm not up-to-date with that one
<bobweaver> thanks sil2100  I just dont know anyone and kinda fell like I have been igored I am sure that other have also felt this way
<sil2100> bobweaver: if you have something related to unity, poke me - I can then help you poke someone more competent if I, myself, won't be able to help
<bobweaver> sil2100,  it is the bool factor I fixed it but now compiz is not right version and plugins are not right version so fixing that now
<bobweaver> I just dont want to lose that code ;)
<bobweaver> thanks sil2100  that is super cool of you
<bobweaver> Like how it all happened with 2d
<sil2100> bobweaver: hope it all goes well ;)
<sil2100> See you later everyone!
<bobweaver> popey, again thanks for smacking me around and telling me to chill :)
<popey> heh, np
<bobweaver> yeah  set (UNITY_DEPS      version numbers are all wrong and must be fixed
<bobweaver> all compiz suff
<bobweaver> again I would like to say that i am sorry for flipping my lid it was childish and I feel bad about it esp to MCR1
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> who's the goto guy for Launcher API? :)
<bobweaver> maybe someone can help me understand this. But Why is there Unity-2d-* things in d/control ?
<bobweaver> for 3d ^^
<bobweaver> BigWhale,  what do you mean by api for launcher ?
<BigWhale> bobweaver, I wonder if I can remove static quicklists from Launcher in my app.
<bobweaver> quicklist is its own code look at launcher/Launcher.cpp
<bobweaver> QuicklistManager& ql_manager = *(QuicklistManager::Default());
<bobweaver>   ql_manager.quicklist_opened.connect(sigc::mem_fun(this, &Launcher::RecvQuicklistOpened));
<bobweaver>   ql_manager.quicklist_closed.connect(sigc::mem_fun(this, &Launcher::RecvQuicklistClosed));
<seb128> BigWhale, you mean?
<bobweaver> lines 177 -> 182    http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/launcher/Launcher.cpp
<seb128> BigWhale, Trevinho and mhr3 are probably the guys to talk to about that
<BigWhale> hm, there are a few static items in the quicklist for kazam. Added in the .desktop file.
<seb128> BigWhale, why do you want to remove those?
<BigWhale> I'd like to remove them when program starts.
<bobweaver> BigWhale,  send  signal
<BigWhale> they are used to invoke Kazam with certain switches. And if Kazam is already running, then I don't want them to invoke it one more time
<bobweaver> i c
<seb128> BigWhale, hum, interesting usecase ... not sure that got considered, try talking to ted (when it's not an U.S holiday) or maybe mhr3 or Trevinho
<BigWhale> I will.
<bobweaver> kazam is great btw BigWhale  little bit of mem hog but is great screen caster
<BigWhale> I know I can avoid this by adding some sort of detection in kazam if in instance is already running and then connect to that or send a signal to it... but that seems like an overkill.
<Trevinho> BigWhale: not possible at the moment :(
<bobweaver> BigWhale,  you are releasing new version ?
<BigWhale> bobweaver, thanks... :) most of the memory hogging is due to GStreamer :/
<bobweaver> +1 ^^
 * bobweaver looks at branch 
<BigWhale> bobweaver, VP8 encoder is leaking around 5MB/s when recording fullHD. :>
<BigWhale> and that's MiBs
<BigWhale> Trevinho, I see... Hmm. Then I guess I'll have to make a workaround. I'll figure out something.
<bobweaver> yup I have noticed that it locks up system of mine though I only have i3 ad 4gigs ram :/
<BigWhale> bobweaver, H264 should work.
<bobweaver> thanks BigWhale  again great screencaster easy to use and great for uploading videos
<bobweaver> kazam was used here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0
<BigWhale> Great! It's good to see it in use. :)
<bobweaver> That is another thing trying to get nux to render right in coverflow is not working too well like to have ubuntu-orange on selected itiem
<bobweaver> but I added keyboard layout kinda works
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-23
<duflu> smspillaz around?
<didrocks> mmrazik|otp: FYI, branch subscribers in most of projects are a mess, I'm fixing them
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: can you approve it now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/nux/const_get_position/+merge/131856 so i don't get another conflict in the ABI line?
<didrocks> Mirv: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu.fix1058004/+merge/127430
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, it indeed needs to be in raring first
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: I think it still worth a SRU if you want to :)
<Mirv> sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> hello folks
<pitti> I'm doing my first steps with autopilot, and can't seem to convince it to discover my tests
<pitti> did anyone use autopilot already and could give me a hand with this?
<tsdgeos> pitti: i've used it, how are you running it?
<pitti> tsdgeos: I'm following the tutorial, and created a ~/gedit_test.py (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379193/)
<pitti> "autopilot list ." crashes, "autopilot list gedit_test" and "autopilot list gedit_test.py" both find no tests
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so what i did
<tsdgeos> which i'm not an expert at all
<tsdgeos> is this
<pitti> tsdgeos: I also tried putting it into a package (gedit_tests/, with __init__.py and tests.py), doesn't help
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's what i did
<tsdgeos> worked for me
<pitti> hm
<pitti> I'm using ppa:autopilot/ppa with quantal
<pitti> well, on raring, but the quantal packages from the PPA
<pitti> tsdgeos: perhaps I'm missing some magic in my .py file itself?
<tsdgeos> i don't see anything bad, but as said i'm not an expert
<tsdgeos> pitti: so if you put it in a package
<pitti> ok, thanks for having a look
<tsdgeos> and then do autopilot list gedit_tests from the dir containing gedit_tests what happens?
<pitti> $ mkdir gedit_tests
<pitti> $ cp ~/gedit_test.py gedit_tests/test.py
<pitti> $ touch gedit_tests/__init__.py
<pitti> $ autopilot list . -> ValueError: Empty module name
<pitti> ooh
<tsdgeos> from parent dir?
<pitti> $ autopilot list gedit_tests
<pitti> that works
<pitti> odd, it just hanged with that some minutes ago
<tsdgeos> it's my magic touch :D
<pitti> now running it fails with RuntimeError: Unable to find Autopilot interface.
<pitti> but one step further :)
<pitti> ah, it only fails with that if I close my gedit window
<pitti> the self.keyboard.press_and_release('Ctrl+q') doesn't seem to work
<pitti> but anyway, I'll poke at this
<pitti> tsdgeos: thanks!
<pitti> oh, it's apparently because there is no autopilot-gtk module; the autopilot-gtk package is empty (and also only available for i386)
<pitti> filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1082326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1082326 in Autopilot "GTK autopilot module missing" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> tsdgeos: ah, FTR, got it (see bug followup)
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> i was using autopilot-qt
<tsdgeos> that has stuff inside
<pitti> tsdgeos: do you know how to access the widget tree in an autopilot-gtk test?
<pitti> there is zero documentation about it, and dir(self) and dir(self.application) don't have something obvious either
<tsdgeos> pitti: nope, have you tried "autopilot vis" that gives you an app that shows you the properties of the thing
<pitti> yes, I did try it
<tsdgeos> then no sorry, all autopilot i used was with qt
<pitti> but that doesn't give me any identifiers for the labels (such as the one in the GtkBuilder file)
<pitti> tsdgeos: how do you do it in Qt?
<pitti> dash = ... # Get the dash object from somewhere
<pitti> ^ in the doc
<pitti> it's the "in the somewhere" that needs some expansion
<pitti> err, "from somewhere"
<tsdgeos> i do
<xnox> pitti: if only gtk exported the gtkbuilder id's and let you query them.....
<tsdgeos>         results = self.app.select_single("Results")
<tsdgeos> where Results is the class i'm looking for
 * xnox did file a bug report about it, and it was dismissed as not needed.
<pitti> tsdgeos: ah, thanks; that's not even in in dir() (or perhaps doesn't exist for gtk)
<pitti> xnox: too bad :(
<xnox> pitti: the reason was "you don't need it in C", and I was like "but you do want in OO languages & for interspection", I was dismissed as a lunatic.
<pitti> ah, I was printing the wrong dir(), ignore me
<xnox> pitti: it's in the internal gtkbuilder structure.... which I can code a ld_preload library to expose.
<pitti> xnox: do you happen to have the bug link at hand?
<xnox> pitti: hm... let me try to find it.
<xnox> pitti: I have irc chat logs only & no bug #.
<pitti> ah, so it's perhaps worth another attempt; thanks
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: done
<mvo> Trevinho: hi, did you get a chance to read my questions around the lp:~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes branch? I need some help to understand the change better :)
<Trevinho> mvo: no sorry... looking now
<mvo> thanks
<Trevinho> mvo: gave a look.. Basically I mean that once you've installed the app, then you can make apt to send to unity the desktop id of the new file... So this means "/tmp/software-center-agent:desktop-id.desktop" for instance... At this point you don't need to do all the manual search you're doing to get from it the real path... Just get the id substring and use the utility function
<mvo> Trevinho: ok, so that would mean that there needs to be a new dbus call for unity, right? to replace a existing launcher icon (the temp one that is just valid during the install) with the new one?
<Trevinho> mvo: imho that would be better, so that you can keep all the low level stuff there
<Trevinho> whie unity will be just informed with the actual result
<Trevinho> mvo: or just pass that during the "On-Finished" signal...
<mvo> Trevinho: ok, I will think about it
<Trevinho> mvo: but if you don't want to do that, it's fine to use the current way, but use the utility function for doing the real parsing
<mvo> Trevinho: ok, thanks. I would prefer to leave it as is for now, but I will use the utility function
<cariveri> hey there. does anyone know the current email adress of jason smith or any other way to context ihm?
<cariveri> *contact him
<conscioususer> larsu: from a modal dialog I can access the menubar of its parent... is this a bug?
<larsu> conscioususer, right now all windows in an application have the same menu bar. That's more an api limitation than a bug :)
<larsu> conscioususer, hey wait, you probably mean something other than me. You want the menu to disappear in that case? Or have everything disabled?
<bobweaver> Hello there I am not sure what I did in the last 4 hours but I can not seem to get cmake to configure right. after rm <source>/build/*  I keep on getting a linked lib error for unityshell for the compiz plugin  I will pastebin error
<bobweaver> well it is not that big
<bobweaver> CMake Error at plugins/unityshell/CMakeLists.txt:13 (add_dependencies):
<bobweaver>   add_dependencies Adding dependency to non-existent target: unity-shell
<bobweaver> but target is there ?
<bobweaver> cmake command I am running
<bobweaver> cmake ../  -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/joseph/Desktop/ubuntu-tv-3d/trunk/build -DGSETTINGS_LOCALINSTALL=O
<bobweaver> I will hack away at plugins/unityshell/CMakeLists.txt for now
<bobweaver> Work around : hardcode in unity version and move the linking of unityshell to the end and it is building now
<bobweaver> libunity-6.0-5 *
<conscioususer> larsu: disabled would be expected, as this is the case for DEs without global menus
<conscioususer> oops, he left
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-24
<mapreri> good morning everyone! can someone tell me the name of the menu in the right side of the panel? The one in which I can open system settings, change user, power off the pc,....
<FlowRisers> Hey, i have a question :)
<FlowRisers> I want to make a QT + cpp app that can be run in the compiz widget layer, is it possible ?
<FlowRisers> If anybody can leave an answer, or even a thought it will be very much appreciated.
<bobweaver> Quick and funny question , Why is there skype png in dash/previews ?
<bobweaver> Also I can set for armel 5 ?
<bobweaver> in cmake or just 7 ?
<bobweaver> Have you all seen this ?  http://devxdev.com/utv
<bobweaver> it is a 1st for me
<bobweaver> opps wrong channel sorry
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-25
<nikolam> Hi, I think I removed Amazon addon to unity and ubuntu one. But I still get commercial software offerings while searching dash home.
<nikolam> Does that means it searches local application cache from software center or it search it online?
<nikolam> anyone actually using unity? Since I see people everywhere migrate to xfce/xubuntu, gnome, other distributions
<nikolam> I personally do not get unity and idea behind it, and was sing it for several days
<nikolam> I install epps they go away hidden in "all apps"
<nikolam> I am installiing apps in software centre, it get stuck.
<nikolam> since install I get dozen of crash reports etc.
<nikolam> when I log in, before unity displays, i have broken screen on top side for several seconds, etc etc (12.10)
<popey> nikolam, what did you remove?
<popey> the usual way people remove the shopping lens is "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping"
<nikolam> popey, yes that is right.
<nikolam> also I removed Ubuntu one.
<nikolam> I was just wondering if software center is searching locally or remotely and if I can remove commercial applications offerings from dash, to not to interfere with everyday use.
<popey> you can set a filter in the applications lens, yes, so it only shows locally installed apps
<nikolam> precisely not to have "more suggestions".
<nikolam> oh it is great
<nikolam> But I wouold need that for every user on machine
<popey> kinda dumbs down the dash a bit when you disable all this stuff
<nikolam> I figured I filter with right-click. not so intuitive.
<popey> there is a filter option in the top right, no need for right click
<nikolam> yes, only they are filters per type of app. and it seems that removing "software center" removes "more suggestions" and I wanted that.
<nikolam> I suppose I will find some more clever use of dash in the future, if any, other then making uninstalled apps visible.
<nikolam> I still get that "searching in the dash" legal notice. Does that means searching in dash is still sent to third parties? (even after removal of unity-lens-shopping and ubuntu one)
<popey> no
<popey> it doesnt remove that legal notice
<Daekdroom> The video lens does send it to third parties too, I think.
<nikolam> oh. so I need to remove video lens too.
<popey> or just flick the switch which turns them all off in the privacy settings
<nikolam> popey, yes but how to do it for all users and future usernames. I suppose only by removing
<nikolam> You are right, after removing all unity parts that sends data over internet, I end up with not much
<popey> you could do it via a gsettings command
<popey> why do you want to disable these things?
<nikolam> popey, because I got terrified reading searching the dash - legal notice.
<popey> terrified by what?
<nikolam> terrified by the thing I did not consult any online source I got terrified just by reading it. And it reads that third parties can have all my usage information ad searches etc.
<popey> not all
<popey> and not usage information
<nikolam> I was not also informed about that before installing. I also removed ubuntu one in previous LTS, by seeing it making connections over internet.
<nikolam> And now things are all over the place.
<nikolam> popey, I understand. But...
<nikolam> If i can make it behave, I can use it. if I can not control what information it sends from me and to who...
<popey> it's not misbehaving
<popey> we're pretty up front about what it's sending
<popey> and to where
<nikolam> I have a feeling, like it does not work for my interests. My own system. But I have no clue what it is doing. And I think it is all about having an OS.
<nikolam> Anyway, I am looking on fixing next leak, video lense.
<popey> I find it difficult to understand the logic of someone who uses gmail, yet doesn't want data "leak" from their system.
<nikolam> popey, it is simple. Gmail has it usage case for public mail. And presents just right usage terms.
<nikolam> I routinely block google java scripts, DNS and google search.
<nikolam> I don't want my own system to be someone's shopping center.
<nikolam> after re-loggin, filter for software center is ON again..
<robin-gloster> hi, where would i report bugs on unity.ubuntu.com?
<Jswing> robin-gloster, no on https://launchpad.net/unity
<robin-gloster> Jswing do website bugs really belong there?
<Jswing> what do you mean by "website bugs" ?
<Jswing> You wan to report a bug on the unity website ?
<robin-gloster> Jswing: yep
<robin-gloster> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ after building nux it should be added that unity-env must be called so that unity will build succesfully
<Jswing> Then I think you are on the right channel but you should ask your question on european working hours
<robin-gloster> Jswinng: qill do
<robin-gloster> will*
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-18
<tsdgeos> lol, it shows the CI is back
<tsdgeos> 170 emails :D
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what's the new s-jenkins ip?
<tsdgeos> ok 10.98.3.13 says Mirv
<om26er> Saviq, Hi!
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> om26er, o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't use IPs
<om26er> Saviq, I created a branch for phablet-tools to unlock screen before running tests, I was asked to get it reviewed by you.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just set up the dns https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/VPN
<om26er> Saviq, its using the unlock helpers from unity8
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/195529
<Saviq> om26er, will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that dns tech is black magic! a good hand written hosts file is the future!
<Saviq> Cimi, re: units.gu and no import - yeah, that's what we get for using context props - as long as you import it once somewhere, it's available for everyone everywhere
<Saviq> Cimi, not ideal, and yeah, we should have the import everywhere we are using units
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if our autolander is really back? we had some autolanding failures due to some jenkins stuff, shall i re-approve them or wait?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah it should be working now
<tsdgeos> ok, so i'll top-approve them
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/682/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_appears%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> come on you can do it, type ubuntu in there!
<tsdgeos> but no, it never happens
<Saviq> that seems to be the most prevailing failure reason
<tsdgeos> i've seen a few with timed out scp
<tsdgeos> like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-trusty-armhf-autolanding/74/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killApplicationsFilterGrid.qml/+merge/194511 conflicted
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scp should be fixed hopefully since then
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killApplicationsFilterGrid.qml/+merge/194511 ? otherwise it'll complain it was approved in 515 but there's a 516 now, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, shouldn't have approved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> om26er, here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/195529/comments/451627
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, if you could reply to my comment as to what was fixed, would help progress on this
<Saviq> mzanetti, this should be ready, right? the last two things got fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/music-preview/+merge/193803 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, filed a bug for SDK yet? could we link it in a FIXME there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: re Cimi's branch: still no tests. do you think it would make sense to have some?
<mzanetti> Saviq: re my branch: yes. last 2 things are fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, bug is filed. can add a FIXME
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: Cimi's branch, what would you test there? it's mostly really layout changes, apart from maybe one or two "visible" checks
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... ok. fine with me. do we have at least some test that loads up the loader once? to see if components actually compile
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think we do, that'd be a simple test, though
<Saviq> mzanetti, thinking `source = data.source; tryCompare(loader, "status", Loader.Ready)` or so?
<mzanetti> let me read it once more
<Saviq> tvoss_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/refactor-oom-score-adj-to-rely-on-process-cpp/+merge/194797/comments/451440
<Saviq> tvoss_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/refactor-process-group-operations-to-rely-on-process-cpp/+merge/194804/comments/451441
<Saviq> tvoss_, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/replace_get_env_with_thread_safe_variant/+merge/195037 - do we have a corresponding set-env? as the actual thread-non-safeness wasn't from two threads getenv'ing, but from one of them getenv'ing while the other was setenv'ing
<Saviq> tvoss_, resolved by just moving the setenvs to execute earlier
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... I think its ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know which designer I should contact regarding the expanding list items?
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'fraid not
<mzanetti> Saviq: so maybe you can help me then. have a minute?
<Saviq> mzanetti, poke the usual suspects
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm thinking how to make the API of it. I guess I start off with a ListItem.Base
<mzanetti> Saviq: now, it sucks if I force the user to position stuff attached to the top. as he'd need to hardcode the collapsed size and he cannot vCenter the text in there for example
<mzanetti> Saviq: also I'm a bit unsure what should happen on expansion. should the item just grow  and with that reveal any previously clipped content? (/me not likes)
<mzanetti> Saviq: or should it have some sort of "collapsedContent" and "expandedContent" properties which get exchanged on collapsed/epxanded (/me likes a bit more)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as said before, that last part should, IMO, be component-specific
<mzanetti> Saviq: or should the expandedContent just be loaded additionally below the content (I think the nicest API and easy to use, but restricts it a bit on the looks&feel)
<Saviq> mzanetti, think OptionSelector - it shouldn't have its content replaced, as the content is just a ListView that's being expanded
<mzanetti> Saviq: which is not really the case in a expanding list item
<mzanetti> Saviq: as the epanded stuff is most likely not a list
<mzanetti> but more like previewData
<Saviq> mzanetti, the OptionSelector *is* an example of expanding list item
<Saviq> where you have an OptionSelector in a ListItem, and it just grows when you "focus" it
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. it's the other way round
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it is not ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's put it another way
<Saviq> mzanetti, an OptionSelector is an example of the *content* of an expandable
<Saviq> where that content just grows to fill the expandable
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're not after a behavior like we have with the preview (OpenEffect)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but instead just an item growing in height when focused, revealing more content
<mzanetti> so option one
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, as for "sucks if I force the user to position stuff..." not sure I get what you mean
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think most of the times the stuff in there will not be a list
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you have the item that looks like a regular ListItem when collapsed
<mzanetti> Saviq: but you can't vCenter text in there, as the actually size will change when expanded for example
<mzanetti> so you need to anchor it to top/bottom with hardcoding margins etc
<mzanetti> still, the most flexible
<mzanetti> and that's what we need. so...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, nothing better comes to mind
<om26er> can I check in python or through bash if the screen is turned on or not? i.e. is there  a powerd api for python or a commandline option without root access ?
<Saviq> om26er, I don't think there is, no, sforshee should know more
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting device not found errors in these jenkins reports, haven't seen those yet https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's in queue to run one more time - there were some configuration issues a few hours ago still
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's better now, we got two green ones already this morning http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145 fails due to "ListItem.ItemSelectorDelegate is not a type"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did that get renamed or something?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's waiting on an sdk branch.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I still need that icon from design, everything else has been seen to though.
<Cimi> Saviq, don't really know how to fix the carousel...
<Cimi> asin landscape
<Cimi> *in
<Cimi> because it scales....
<Cimi> it's dynamic
<Cimi> it's bigger than when it's in portrait
<Cimi> so the assets and spacing/padding/margins are different
<Cimi> fonts too
<Saviq> Cimi, well it should just scale with them, should it not (i.e. margins and such should be a factor of the size)
<Cimi> Saviq, but they won't be pixel grid aligned?
<Cimi> Saviq, when it involves operations
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick had a "align-to-grid" function somewhere
<Saviq> Cimi, in indicators
<Saviq> Cimi, that would find the closest grid-aligned value for an arbitrary value
<Cimi> Saviq, but the asset is not aligned maybe
<Cimi> dunno
<Cimi> have to try
<Saviq> Cimi, font size should be good as-is, we don't want to scale fonts
<Saviq> Cimi, please do
<Saviq> Cimi, as this will break badly on the tablet, too
<Cimi> Saviq, I think we need better ubuntu shape
<Cimi> like when we can finally fill inside
<dednick> Panel/Indicators/DefaultIndicatorWidget.qml::guRoundUp
<dednick> Cimi: ^
<Saviq> Cimi, please ping loicm on the status of it
<Cimi> Saviq, will land before january iirc
<Cimi> Saviq, in december
<Saviq> Cimi, if you can't find a ~simple "will-do" solution, we'll have to wait for that, then
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd wait
<Cimi> Saviq, can't think of something that will work now, unless asking for more assets
<Cimi> with a .sci file
<Saviq> Cimi, just ponder it, if you can't - mark the branch as WiP and comment on the bug accordingly
<dednick> Cimi: can you do a review when you have some time?
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-broken-calendar-tests
<mhr3> sil2100, seems like ci is working now, could you setup ci and autolanding for lp:unity-scopes-api?
<mhr3> sil2100, althought zmqpp seems to be stuck in proposed?
<didrocks> mhr3: releasing to distro is not ready yet though
<mhr3> didrocks, not needed to enable ci though, is it?
<didrocks> mhr3: well, for upstream merger, it still worth it I guess
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you forgot to fix a typo in the same sentence :D re https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-listitems-empty-typo/+merge/195405
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: :D
<mzanetti> typo overflow
<tvoss_> Saviq, we have set_env, too
<tvoss_> Saviq, working on a queue of mps right now, will get to that specific one shortly
<Saviq> tvoss_, cheers
<tsdgeos> dednick: aren't we better served by fixing that in Qt or glib or wherever the root cause is?
<Saviq> greyback, ping
<greyback> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> greyback, icanhazchangelogbump on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/191224 ?
<Saviq> greyback, otherwise the ap tests I've just added to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/raise-sigstop/+merge/191212 will fail if we don't upgrade libunity-mir
<greyback> okies
<Saviq> good we don't have .symbols files, 'cause that wouldn't help at that point, we'd need an explicit >= on libunity-mir1
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, well that would be great. But as far as I can tell, it's not actually bug. It's done that way on purpose.
<Saviq> didrocks, here's a question, unity8 build-deps on libunity-mir-dev, there's a behavioral change in unity-mir that unity8 wants to depend on, so we're bumping unity-mir's version and build-depending on >= $that_version
<Saviq> didrocks, shlibs will then make sure that there's a Depends on >= $that_version
<Saviq> didrocks, but if it was C, and there was a .symbols file, and we wouldn't have changed ABI, would that still work?
<Saviq> didrocks, or would shlibs find the lowest possible symbol set and use that for the Depends: unity-mir >= $version ?
<Saviq> /food
<greyback> Saviq: done
<Saviq> greyback, cheers
<Saviq> greyback, cu2d would've taken care of the commit message (and the +foo in the version number)
<Saviq> greyback, just FYI
<greyback> Saviq: didn't know that. Ta
<tsdgeos> dednick: really?
<Saviq> greyback, hmm why do we have an explicit Depends on libunity-mir1 for unity8?
<Saviq> greyback, wouldn't shlibs take care of that?
<tsdgeos> dednick: why would it be on purpose?
<greyback> Saviq: it would. Not sure why.
<Saviq> greyback, k, will prep a branch
<om26er> Saviq, fixed per suggestions: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/195529
<Saviq> om26er, yup, saw that, will look/test soon
<om26er> cool
<dednick> tsdgeos: explanation given to me:
<dednick> <shanek> dednick: the loop level condition for deleteLater processing is to protect you from calling deleteLater and having it destroyed by a nested event loop while still in scope
<tsdgeos> dednick: and why should i care about internal stuff?
<dednick> tsdgeos: what we're doing in glib callbacks bypasses the event system.
<tsdgeos> so bascially i can't use deleteLater and assume it'll delete stuff later?
<tsdgeos> that's a big bug, no?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it will delete it. when the current event loop finsishes. Unfortunately that's when we shut the shell down.
<tsdgeos> dednick: :D not very helpful
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes, I'm painfully aware.
<dednick> tsdgeos: unfortunately that's what happens when you twist a framework.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so the problem is when we do stuff directly in a glib callback?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah
<mhr3> can't we just detect the case where the callback is called outside of the qt system and deal with that inside deleteLater?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, dednick ^?
<tsdgeos> dednick: is it just deletelater or everything else that fails?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's what i was thinking, but i've had no look at the code at all
<dednick> mhr3: detect? not that I know of. It's using the same mainloop. There is no difference between an event coming from keyboard and one coming from something we have initiated.
<mhr3> dednick, well one goes through some more qt :)
<dednick> mhr3: because the keyboard event pushes it through the qt. Which is what we're supposed to do :)
<mhr3> dednick, in that case we could deal with it - set a flag when it gets into the qt event system, and unset when it leaves it
<mhr3> then inside deleteLater we'd look at that flag
<mhr3> problem solved
<dednick> mhr3: ? when what goes into qt event system?
<mhr3> a qevent
<dednick> mhr3: the qevent for the delete ?
<dednick> or what caused the delete ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's only deleteLater
<tsdgeos> dednick: i see
<tsdgeos> dednick: any idea why deelistmodeltest doesn't get built here?
<dednick> tsdgeos: need to compile with -DWITHQT5=1
<tsdgeos> ah right
<dandrader> mzanetti, got a quick one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/greeter_edge_hint/+merge/195591
<tsdgeos> dednick: seen that CI failed?
<tsdgeos> actually fails here too
<tsdgeos> hmm
<dednick> huh. odd
<mhr3> dednick, ok, from start 1) app receives key event (or any other) 2) there's a GSource that gets dispatched 3) that GSource usually sends a QEvent 4) stuff happens (q signals etc etc)
<mzanetti> dandrader: what does this exactly do?
<mhr3> dednick, now somewhere inside the qt event system we'd set a flag (in sendEvent?), if deleteLater is called with that flag set, use the current behaviour, if not - which should mean that this was an direct glib dispatch - don't wait for the next event loop
<dandrader> mzanetti, adds a hinting animation when you press on the right edge of the greeter. try it
<mhr3> dednick, makes sense?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think it fits nicely with the teasing animation that happens when you hit the body of the Greeter
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah got it. when you press inside the drag area
<dandrader> mzanetti, exactly
<tsdgeos> dednick: somehow moc is not getting the -DWITHQT5 flag
<tsdgeos> maybe a regression somewhere
<tsdgeos> ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: eh. it may be because i had compiled before i made changes
<mzanetti> dandrader: shouldn't the DDA in that case reject the gesture and pass it on to any mousearea behind it?
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, makes sense. could possibly work.
<tsdgeos> dednick: it's not your fault, the lp:dee-qt one doesn't build here either
<tsdgeos> dednick: are you on trusty?
<dednick> tsdgeos: no
<tsdgeos> i am
<tsdgeos> so there you go
<dandrader> mzanetti, no. it's the same as what happens when you press on the indicator panel
<dednick> i thought i had upgraded...
<tsdgeos> something changed in cmake probably
<tsdgeos> or somewhere else
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you do this for me plz
<tsdgeos>  rm modules/Dee/moc_plugin.cpp
<tsdgeos> and then
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, ok with me. I was just wondering. as my understanding was it would pass on the input to the next handler if it isn't a gesture. in which case the greeter teasing would already work
<tsdgeos> make VERBOSE=1
<tsdgeos> dednick: and paste the moc line somewhere
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/moc bla bla
<dandrader> mzanetti, 1- the framework for having that forwarding scheme working is not in trunk yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, 2- hitting the border of the greeter is different than hitting its main body
<dandrader> because you cannot drag it from the main body
<dandrader> mzanetti,  whereas you can when you hit its right edge
<dandrader> mzanetti, so it makes sense for those two animations to be like they are with this patch
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. I agree. was just curious. but if there is an app in foreground the right edge would pass non-recognized gestures on to the app once the required stuff is in trunk?
<dandrader> mzanetti, the fist animation says "hey, hit the border to drag me!" whereas the second tells "you can drag me if you start dragging your finger leftwards"
<dednick> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6437235/
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes of course. in that case a DragHandle is not used. but a EdgeDragArea
<tsdgeos> dednick: so the -DWITHQT5 is there
<tsdgeos> not for me
<tsdgeos> :-/
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, got it. yeah. thanks
<dednick> tsdgeos: from builddir "cmake .. -DWITHQT5=1"
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure, but not propagating to moc
<tsdgeos> for me
<dednick> weird
<tsdgeos> well cmake may have regressed
<tsdgeos>     Merge branch 'fix-automoc-compile-definitions' into release
<tsdgeos> that looks like it :D
<dednick> could be, could be :)
<dednick> mhr3: trying a patch now. unfortunately it requires me to build qtbase. may take awhile :(
<mhr3> dednick, yea, i'll ask about it tomorrow ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, got the new cmake packaged and on prosoped, going to try if that fixes the build for me after rebasing for nth time my qt patch
 * mzanetti celebrates jenkins-is-back-day :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: yep, problem gone with cmake from trusty-proposed
<Saviq> mzanetti, if only it was jenkins-is-really-back-day and not jenkins-is-sometimes-back-day ;P
<dednick> tsdgeos: cool
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, too many things still not in their best shape
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expanding-listitem/+merge/195602
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: we should get this reviewed in order to land your fullscreen branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/generic-lockscreen/+merge/191951
<greyback> kgunn: when is my scenegraph session? I can't find it...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can you review this? I'll take your fullscreen branch then
<kgunn> greyback: mmm...let me check....i followed instructions....which may not have resulted in a "planned session" :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
 * greyback totally thought USD was next week
<Saviq> kgunn, you should also mark folks (me/ricmm) as essential where we're supposed to run them
<didrocks> kgunn: hey, just coming to the info from u-s-c not building :)
<didrocks> kgunn: also, it seems that platform-api doesn't have the bump build-dep merged?
<kgunn> Saviq: so picky...:).... i thot i had...sorry
<Saviq> kgunn, I just don't want to miss it, ya know ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: i know you were super pumped about it! ;) (...Borat _not_)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<didrocks> argh, I saw a kgunn and was thinking it was the Mir channel, let's move there :)
<tsdgeos> should we delay our standup tomorrow given it is at the same time of vUDS opening so we can listen to Jono/Mark?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there should be only one expanded item per container (i.e. others collapse when you expand a new one)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not the case yet - that expected?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right. sure. no forgot that. but its easy
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the general approach seems ok, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just looking at the code - it behaved correctly, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking good, yeah
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll need an ExpandingColumn, too, in case you don't want a ListView
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: altough that would be just setting height: contentHeight; interactive: false
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd have to use a Loader to get different delegates
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there are three merge-conflicts with  your generic-lockscreen branch atm
<Saviq> mzanetti, in a ListView
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, for naming I'd go Expandable, ExpandablesListView / ExpandablesColumn or so
<mzanetti> MacSlow: oh... fixing asap
<Saviq> as ExpandingListView feels like it itself would be expandable
<Saviq> mzanetti, for ExpandablesColumn, think of:
<mzanetti> yeah, I got it
<mzanetti> no repeater
<Saviq> ExpandablesColumn { ExpandableFoo { } ExpandableBar { } ExpandableBaz {} }
<Saviq> yeah, no model
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> so slightly trickier, but not a whole lot
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'm wondering why the SIM pin lock in trunk still is 4 digits only given that we merged this already: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/sim-pin-variable-length/+merge/191625
<Saviq> mzanetti, one more thing, though, you need to limit expandedHeight
<mzanetti> yep.
<mzanetti> there's no fllickable in there yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok coll
<mzanetti> that's what I'm waiting on design for
<Saviq> cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: there are a few issues with closing it in that case
<mzanetti> design-wise
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know
<Saviq> mzanetti, progressing good :)
<mzanetti> thanks
<kgunn> greyback: weird...the scenegraph session didn't get approved...don't know why
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can't trigger the pin-entry on my device (unlocked sim).
<greyback> kgunn: ok. Bit late to add now?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I used the simentry-example from lp:unity-notifications
<MacSlow> mzanetti, and there it works correctly.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not sure what you mean
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what motivated you to report https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1250412
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250412 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "InverseMouseArea does not work with TouchEvents" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ie., what unity8 use case is affected by it
<tsdgeos> dednick: cimi's
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑
<mhall119> hey guys, who's still developing on Unity 7 in here?  I have some non-work-related questions
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1193414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1193414 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[DASH] "quit" mode for 'recent apps' should be less persistent" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> mhall119, Trevinho
<dednick> tsdgeos: eh?
<tsdgeos> dednick: sorry, wrong d-autocompletion
<dednick> ah
<kgunn> greyback: i think so...
<mhall119> Trevinho: ping when you're around
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well, the branch he's working on to fix that
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what did you run to check what pinlength is used?
<kgunn> greyback: for sure...even it does get add late...no prep...just a review of where we're at
<Trevinho> mhall119: pong
<mzanetti> MacSlow: there is no such thing as a pinlength any more
<greyback> kgunn: okies, keep me posted anyway
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i don't remember the branch exactly
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but basically anything that needs the topmostitem feature in IMA
<tsdgeos> s/enables/needs
<dednick> damned qt private data exports...
<mhall119> Trevinho: hey, how hard would it be to build a new desktop session (an alternative to ubuntu-desktop) that uses Unity, without it's settings conflicting with ubuntu-desktop's Unity settings?
<mhall119> I tried to do this with Xfce years ago with moderate success
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but in Greeter/PinLockscreen.qml there's still this property "pinLength"... I'm confused now.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah. ignore that. just don't use it in the notification
<Trevinho> mhall119: mhhm... well unity settings are stored all in gsettings, but some via comipz other directly...
<Saviq> didrocks, (how) can you mark people as essential for a session on UDS?
<Trevinho> mhall119: so... for compiz side all you need is just to add a new compiz profile
<Saviq> didrocks, pinging you as you're marked as the person to ask for that on the session participation page
<Trevinho> mhall119: for gsetttings side I think you need to force a different backend when starting the session
<mhall119> Saviq: only the meeting's creator (and possibly track lead) can mark people as essential
<seb128> Saviq, just subscribe them to the bluepprint and tick the "presence required" box?
<Trevinho> although, this last one would probably affect even compiz settings, so should apply to all
<mhall119> Trevinho: blegh, I was going to have to do that with Xfce too, which was hit-or-miss
<Saviq> seb128, hmm there seem to be sessions without blueprints (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22084/unity8-shell-discussion/)
<mhall119> which means in order to have separate Unity/Compiz settings, I also necessarily have to have different GEdit settings (and different settings for any app using gsettings)
<seb128> Saviq, ok, so what mhall119 said then
<mhall119> seb128: the Launchpad "require" option is no longer strictly enforced in Summit
<mhall119> LP "required" = Summit "would really like to attend but not absolutely critical"
<Trevinho> mhall119: I see... mh, well, I didn't check gsettings much, probably other guys are much more experienced with it than I am, but I don't know if it's possible to define a different profile for  just a class of setings... it seems tha compiz is doing that in some way, but I didn't study that much
<seb128> mhall119, oh? since when? what's the right way to make sure people don't have conflicts?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so there also is no "x-canonical-pin-length" anymore?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: nope
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that merge actually already removed that... I guess it came back somehow which is what it breaks again
<seb128> Saviq, I can add participants I think ... who do you need?
<didrocks> Saviq: can do as well if needed
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no idea what what merge might have reverted that
<mzanetti> MacSlow: fixed the merge conflicts
 * mzanetti -> food
<mhall119> seb128: for a while now, since before Copenhagen at least
<mhall119> seb128: Summit will warn about conflicts with "really would like to attend", but it won't block them
<seb128> mhall119, ok, that's good enough I guess (if people schedule do take the warnings into accounts and tweak to resolve those)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
<mhall119> seb128: with auto-scheduling turned off for vUDS, it really doesn't make much of a difference either, it was mainly removed to make auto-scheduling/rescheduling less disruptive to the schedule
<seb128> right
<seb128> mhall119, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos so I have API shared between carousel and filter grid, but when I use a loader to load those I guess I need to alias all those properties
<Cimi> is there a way to avoid that and duplicating code?
<tsdgeos> i don't think so
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you have the branch where you need the topmostItem enabled IMA ?
<tsdgeos> i forgot the url
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was a patch
 * Cimi looks history
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382346/
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: plop
<tsdgeos> dednick: i was wondering why you went that weird QGlibCallbackEvent instead of just doing a QMetaObject::invokeMethod that my quick test shows it seems to work too
<tsdgeos> i think it's simpler (doesn't need a new class)
<dednick> tsdgeos: you use queud connection?
<tsdgeos> yep
<dednick> tsdgeos: because it goes onto the post queue. we don't want that
<tsdgeos> ah right, you're sending it instead of posting it
<tsdgeos> which tbh in this specific case i don't see why it should make any difference
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, otherwise it's async, and the values we use in the callbacks may not be valid fot the dee model. Would get much more compicated to cache.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> qt stacktrace over 125 levels deep. sigh...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do we do with https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32251 ?
<tsdgeos> kill it?
<tsdgeos> or?
<tsdgeos> dednick: so there's no way we can fix it inside deleteLater? mhr3's idea no good?
<dednick> tsdgeos: mhr3's seems to be working, but i'm just testing and getting a few "out of context" deletes (this special case) which i don't know where are coming from in unity8.
<dednick> tsdgeos: and the stack is so deep, that i can't get to the bottom :(
<tsdgeos> lol
<dednick> but it seems to be to do with changing the theme name
<mhr3> dednick, you sure you're not getting stack overflow?
<tsdgeos> tbh i'd prefer a fix in deleteLater than this fix
<mhr3> such deep stack sounds like something broken
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes, well we would have to fix it elsewhere if not in qt. gsettings-qt is another place i've found which will suffer.
<tsdgeos> dednick: if you want i can try to help you with this effort, i even fixed the qt event loop ordering events incorrectly once (took me two days to fix it and two weeks to convince the Qt guys they had a bug in there) :D
<dednick> tsdgeos, mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6438140/
<mhr3> some debug symbols would be nice :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, help would be appreciated.
<mhr3> dednick, can you pastebin the patch?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good question...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm voting to kill it
<tsdgeos> and open a new clean one if we need later
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> this one's already linked to a dead review request
<dednick> mhr3: um... i apt-source'd it.
<tsdgeos> which makes it "unclean it"
<dednick> mhr3: how do i gen changes?
<mhr3> dednick, apt-source again and diff the dirs?
<tsdgeos> dednick: my "i know nothing about deb" way is doing what mhr3 says :D
<tsdgeos> not sure if there's a more correct way
<dednick> :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yey, i'm not the only one! :)
<mhr3> dednick, also, consider installing pkg-create-dbgsym for the next build :)
<mhr3> (that will give you .ddebs in your build-area)
<dednick> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6438169/
<dednick> mhr3: meh. most of that is from libqt5declarative, which i'm not building myself
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you explain a bit the logic of the patch?
<mhr3> i was about to ask about the isWidgetType
<mhr3> why events are not delivered to non-widgets?
<mhr3> i guess those don't go through coreapplication?
<dednick> hm, yeah, i'm not sure about that
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<dandrader> Cimi, I'll investigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1193414 taking into consideration the patch I've written to Qt (https://codereview.qt-project.org/71241) and if/how InverseMouseArea would benefit from it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1193414 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[DASH] "quit" mode for 'recent apps' should be less persistent" [High,Triaged]
<om26er> mterry, hey! can you point me to the code in unity8 which turns on the screen when a call arrives ?
<mterry> om26er, I'm guessing that's deeper than unity8.  the way screen display is controlled is that powerd talks over dbus to unity-mir.  I'm not sure which piece of code pokes powerd upon a call arriving though
<mterry> om26er, something in the ofono stack?
<om26er> mterry, I am thinking telephony-service. will as salem_
<om26er> *ask
<cwayne> Saviq: hey, re: our discussion awhile ago about choosing a background based on whether the device is a phone/tablet/desktop.. is there a UDS session to address this?
<Saviq> dandrader, pong
<Saviq> cwayne, I don't think there is, but we might hijack one of the convergence sessions
<dandrader> Saviq, so what's the procedure to have a qt patch backported?
<salem_> mterry, the code currently lives in powerd itself. but we should move it to another place.
<salem_> om26er, ^
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd say easiest is to:
<Saviq> a) branch lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<om26er> salem_, so telephony-service asks powerd to turn on the display when a call arrives ?
<Saviq> b) quilt -import <patch file>
<Saviq> c) resolve any patch issues
<Saviq> d) quilt refresh
<salem_> om26er, no, powerd talks directly with ofono.
<Saviq> e) bzr commit / propose merge
<Saviq> dandrader, or, if you don't want to learn what quilt is and stuff ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, file a bug against lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> dandrader, and attach the patch file - ideally backported to 5.2 if required
<Saviq> dandrader, but if you don't backport it - whoever will integrate it, will
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, don't hesitate to ping if you need pointers
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! lp:unity-scopes-api is to be daily-released sooner or later?
<sil2100> (although the term daily-release is not as accurate now as it was before)
<mhr3> sil2100, the sooner the better
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, I'll review the packaging then and prepare
<mhr3> sil2100, but at least having autolanding would be nice
<mhr3> sil2100, i mean automerging of branches to trunk
<sil2100> mhr3: right, let me work on that as well
<dednick> mhr3: so you coming to the office tomorrow?
<mhr3> dednick, yep, afternoon
<Cimi> mhr3, you're worse than me!
<Cimi> :P
<veebers> Saviq: Hey I saw the unity-ci runs succeeded finally. Was it an infrastructure thing, unity thing or generally unstable?
<Saviq> veebers, depends - last issue I saw was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1252386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252386 in Ubuntu CI Services "otto runner has locked unity7 session from time to time" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, cheers
<Saviq> veebers, but yeah, it's getting better
<Saviq> veebers, just slow - stuff's queued up
<veebers> Saviq: Ack, it's good to have the labs back though :-)
<Saviq> indeed
<mhr3> Cimi, nope, you still hold the record :P
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-19
<lostlamb> greetings, I apologise if this is the wrong channel to be asking such a question, but I'm trying to install potent poinsettia or something like that to my alienware laptop.  The issue I'm running into is that it's not detecting my graphics card drivers. cont-
<lostlamb> this is to be expected, but the screen is locking up after I tell it to use low settings and won't respond to anything save powering the system down.  Is there any way to get into the main OS to grab the drivers online?
<lostlamb> Sorry again, I appear to be in the wrong place
<lostlamb> !quit
<lostlamb> #quit
<veebers> Saviq: When you're online, I'm keen to get this MR merged:https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/ap_make_use_of_helpers_in_tests/+merge/191575
<veebers> oh, there is also this one :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/update_ap_tests_ready_for_py3/+merge/194655
<Mirv> Saviq: interestingly unity8 has now built against Qt 5.2 on x86 but still failed on armhf https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+sourcepub/3668605/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> commented that on the bug
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, has Qt changed there? like did you pick up changes from the release branch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the issue we're having in arm
<tsdgeos> i can repro here
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to handle expcetions nicely
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6441838/ makes it crash
<tsdgeos> on the phone
<tsdgeos> not on desktop
<Mirv> Saviq: no changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds bad
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the "good" news is that we're really not using that Time.js anywhere, so we can kill the test+file that is testing since noone is using it and get unity8 to build
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still i think we should pursue this working
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i wonder if we want to remove the time.js at this stage to unblock the build or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, let's - let's find more fuckups in v4
<Saviq> earlier rather than later
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> ok, so i'll remove the code altogether, open a bug in qt about it and try to find out who can point me in the correct decision to fix it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sounds right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> dednick: i remerged https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1245824 can you re-review/re-approve?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you confirm exactly which packages we are using in that ppa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you explain why the other tests passed suddenly? the ones with singleton, I mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, other than "we must've pulled new code"?
<tsdgeos> there was a new upstream release that Mirv packaged¿?
<tsdgeos> that's the only reason i can think of :D
<Saviq> yeah, but Mirv says there wasn't ;)
<tsdgeos> let me apt-get source
<Saviq> or, he didn't ;)
<tsdgeos> gah i can't apt-source in the phone since unity8 is not starting i have no interwebs
<Mirv> tsdgeos: in which way exactly? 5.2 beta1, qtdeclarative did have recently added one of the patches that was pointed out by you
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nmcli d wifi connect $ssid password $password
<Saviq> Mirv, ah that explains it, yeah :)
<Mirv> the qtbug-34617.patch one
<mhr3> sil2100, while you're on upstream merger, one for lp:unity-scopes-shell too pls :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! btw, if we can release that one, please feel free (I can help reviewing/NEWing it if needed)
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: then other recent changes are new modules like qtsvg qtgraphicaleffects and qtmultimedia added there, but they are not in build-deps of unity8
<Saviq> Mirv, no, the patch is the one that fixed unity8 building
<sil2100> mhr3: will do as well ;) But I need Francis around for that, so later ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: ok! I made a preliminary packaging review yesterday of unity-scopes-api, I'll poke you a bit later about preNEWing that ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, right.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you look into qtubuntu failing to build in the end? it's failing due to missing setEventDispatcher
<didrocks> sil2100: while you are at it, there is ubuntu-settings-components as well :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it failing to build?¿
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't know it was failing :D
<tsdgeos> so no i didn't
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if seb128 has some time for reviewing/preNEWing them, but that would help in getting you ppu rights ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1246498
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: I can help doing reviews
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246498 in qtubuntu "Fails to build against Qt 5.2 beta1" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Error: NetworkManager is not running. :D (for the nmcli thing)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+sourcepub/3668316/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> tsdgeos, initctl start network-manager I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<mhr3> sil2100, k, thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now i need to make it know my network is there, i'll play with nmcli, tx
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, you should put lp:unity-mir to build under Qt 5.2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my branch hasn't been merged, obviously it doesn't build yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah to qtubuntu?
 * Saviq reviews
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> gerry found an issue yesterday
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: I'll prepare the packaging for those and poke you guys for preNEW reviews ;)
<tsdgeos> was waiting to throw it to him
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but be my guest :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like it how you didn't know anything about it, but still fixed it ;D
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: misunderstanding, i did know the "old" qtubuntu didn't build, i thought you were mentioning after my branch had been merged that is impossible because it had not been merged again
<tsdgeos> basically my brain broke for a sec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no worries :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/event_dispatcher_52/+merge/194128 fwiw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, building now
<tsdgeos> dednick: i've been pulled to more qml/qtquick brokeness with 5.2, will not be able to have a look at the deleteLater stuff (at least not this morning)
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, I'm adding a recipe for unity-mir also
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok, no worries.
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: can you btw attend https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-stateofqt5 tomorrow? I believe you might have more wise words to say how's it looking than I do, besides packaging and release schedule
<Saviq> Mirv, I think I've a conflict there, let me ses
<Saviq> see
<tsdgeos> i think i said somewhere i'd be attending
<Mirv> it's currently scheduled to be the first session of Wed, ie 14:00 UTC
<tsdgeos> this uds thing is a bit confusing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah you did http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22090/client-1311-stateofqt5/
 * Saviq wanted to go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21991/core-1311-cross-compilation/ that's at the same time
<Saviq> I might leave you to it, tsdgeos
<Saviq> you know everything I know there anyway
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> there's the desktop thing that i don't know much though
<tsdgeos> was sil2100 workking on the appmenu thing? how did it end up?
<sil2100> Yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm qtubuntu fails to build with your patch here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6441942/ ideas?
<sil2100> It's working, packaged, but requires a Qt5 with small patches
<sil2100> And, of course, it's dependent on the Qt5 version used
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so we're carrying those patches? or can they be upstreamed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: phone or desktop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, desktop
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I'll try to get one of them upstreamed, but I guess the other one 'one-liner' won't be upstreamed so easily
<tsdgeos> sil2100: oki
<sil2100> tsdgeos: let me share those patches with you later on for comment, before I propose those upstream
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ok!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let me rebuild it here
 * Saviq needs to charge manta to build armhf
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now that i re-read the topic of http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22084/unity8-shell-discussion/ is it worth me attend it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, prolly not
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> might still attend
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless you want to learn about apport- maybe, something about sbuild, cross-building
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/notime.js/+merge/195733
<Saviq> nothing you couldn't learn by yourself from a wiki, or by buggin me
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that build failure you have is against 5.2 or 5.0 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.0 builds fine
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any clue what causes stuff like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/753/?#showFailuresLink ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1252386
<ubot5> bug 1252386 in Ubuntu CI Services "otto runner has locked unity7 session from time to time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252386
<tsdgeos> ah that one
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically slow network...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-mir, too :/ https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+sourcepub/3669443/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> qqmlabstracturlinterceptor.h: No such file or directory
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, writing that one down
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if you're looking into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1169258
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1169258 in Ubuntu UX "There is no ListItem implementing the expansion behaviour" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes, I am
<tsdgeos> Saviq: qtubuntu builds for me on the phone and on the desktop (on the desktop using my Qt)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you do this
<tsdgeos> nm -C /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5PlatformSupport.a | grep -i q_configFromGLFormat
<tsdgeos> assuming you're on 64bits
<Saviq> tsdgeos, came up empty
<tsdgeos> that's kind of bad :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can it be that we are not building egl support for the desktop on the 5.2 betas?
<Saviq> must be
<Saviq> /food
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it can. there was a question about it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1215374 where I tinkered it a bit, so it comes down to using -opengl desktop most probably on x86
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1215374 in qtubuntu "qtubuntu fails to build against Qt 5.1.1 on i386/amd64" [High,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: hmmm let me see
<Cimi> there's a grid view 'delegateCreationBegin' and end property, I cannot find where it comes from
<Cimi> it's not in the docs of gridview
<Cimi> who as qt source code handy fora grep?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ^ ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's in our patches
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which type is that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd ike to add it to DashRenderer
<tsdgeos> Cimi: qreal
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and what's that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for a dummy value for carousel
<tsdgeos>     Add the possibility of specifying the delegate creation range
<tsdgeos>     For itemviews that are inside itemviews using the contentY/height of the
<tsdgeos>     itemview is not a good idea since it means you create all the items at
<tsdgeos>     once. This adds two new properties that let you specify the
<tsdgeos>     range where delegate creation should happen
<tsdgeos> Cimi: undefined
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: are .qtt tests still supported?
<mzanetti> I couldn't find a qtsystemtest repo any more at least
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no clue what .qtt is :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pretty much my reaction when om26er asked me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442222/
<mzanetti> altough reading through this it somewhat looks like a definition for manual tests
<mzanetti> om26er: ^
<om26er> mzanetti, tsdgeos this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch/trusty have a lot of those
<tsdgeos> never seen one of those :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: you might be interested also in tonight's http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/
<Mirv> ie. what to do when Touch + Kubuntu would theoretically need different Qt versions or other delta
<Mirv> it's at a tough time slot for me, I'm still not 100% sure if I can make it myself
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, so, how do I solve problems with "quilt push". I was expecting to get something like a failed git cherry-pick or bzr merge but "bzr diff" shows that the tree is unaltered :/
<dandrader> Saviq, so I should try out and solve the patch issues before adding it to quilt?
<Saviq> dandrader, quilt push -f
<Saviq> dandrader, that will drop .rej files
<Saviq> dandrader, resolve the issues, and then quilt refresh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where do we stand with the egl issue?
<tsdgeos> we stand
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so basically qt 5.2 disable "egl support" if you enable opengl desktop support
<tsdgeos> which given the *very* limited egl support on desktop support kind of makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we need to fix qtubuntu
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now i can patch 5.2 to build both
<tsdgeos> and it builds
<tsdgeos> and qtubuntu builds too
<tsdgeos> of course it doesn't run
<tsdgeos> but it's something that didn'thappen before either
<tsdgeos> greyback is working on that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we nede egl for mir afaik
<greyback> it's odd, Qt installs the eglconvenience headers, but doesn't compile the code
<greyback> hence the missing symbols
<greyback> on desktop, I just copied the contents of eglconvenience.cpp into qtubuntu to get it to "work"
<tsdgeos> so not sure where we want to go atm
<tsdgeos> i can propose my patch to Qt
<tsdgeos> but given we can't really proof it's of use to us at the moment is a bit of a problem :D
<Saviq> and is it really something we want, in the long run...
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm a bit confused by this branch path: lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src. What path do I used when pushing my candidate branch? I normally do lp:~dandrader/{project-name}/{my-branch-name}. But that convention doesn't match with this guy...
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that'd be: lp:~dandrader/ubuntu/trusty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/foo
<dandrader> wow
<Saviq> dandrader, that means it's a branch directed at ubuntu trusty for project qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> dandrader, 'cause there isn't an "upstream" project for that in launchpad
<Saviq> *for source package qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> I should say
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. made the mp. Should I ping Timo Jyrinki to review it or he will eventually get to it?
<Saviq> dandrader, ping him to make sure he knows :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, have you ever cross-compiled qt for arm?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the exceptions thing lars is probably fixed after beta1
<tsdgeos> still need to compile and test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah awesome
<tsdgeos> but it's good news
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we have a potential change id to distro patch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't we just update to rc1 that is going to be released *now-ish* ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure we can, as soon as *now-ish* is now ;)
<tsdgeos> he he
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't know it's just around the corner
<tsdgeos> no i don't have the change id
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. unless there's a tarball, there's no real way we can update
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah there's been a few mails to the qt-list saying "sorry we failed to release it again, we promise to do it asap", some integration stuff
<tsdgeos> let me re-read it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> "Unfortunately this all means we cannot release Qt 5.2 RC1 tomorrow. I am hoping we could do it later this week but it can be seen only after we manage to get packages with new content under testing."
<tsdgeos> that yes yesterday
<Saviq> ok, so hopefully this week
<Saviq> seeing as we've UDS now, that's probably fine
<Saviq> dandrader, which package in particular would you like to cross-build? I could check what's possible and what's not
<dandrader> Saviq, qtdeclarative. but that's not a "must have". I was just googling qt cross-compilation yesterday and it seems that they have decent support for it, so it shouldn't be hard
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, except... we're multi-arch
<Saviq> dandrader, which is not the same concept as a cross-build toolchain
<dandrader> Saviq, but that means also cross-compiling qtbase, qtxmlpatterns and likely something else I forgot
<Saviq> dandrader, but well, target (for this cycle) is to be able to just go "sbuild --host=armhf" to cross-build packages in a chroot
<dandrader> Saviq, which makes me wonder how does our build machinery builds all those ubuntu arm packages?
<dandrader> in a qemu chroot? (slow as hell)
<Saviq> dandrader, no, we have an armfarm
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, we've a (two or so) high density Calxeda arm boxes
<Saviq> dandrader, and we're building natively on them
<Saviq> dandrader, like 128 nodes in 10 units or so
<dandrader> ah, cool
<Saviq> dandrader, PPAs generally build virtualized, unless they're switched to nonvirt
<Saviq> which they are for our projects
<greyback> anyone else finding ports.ubuntu.com slow these days?
<tsdgeos> uds!
<Saviq> yup :)
<Saviq> dandrader, one caveat: === added file '.pc/fix_qtbug_32004.patch/.timestamp'
<Saviq> dandrader, should not add that file
<dandrader> dandrader, why? I noticed that this .pc is already full of stuff so I just added whatever quilt puts there
<dandrader> Saviq, I actually don't know why do we have (or need) this .pc in the first place...
<Saviq> dandrader, it's quilt's internals
<Saviq> dandrader, id needs it for refreshing the patches etc.
<Saviq> dandrader, OTOH you could just pop all the patches and let it handle them build-time
<Saviq> dandrader, I've seen other packaging doing that, the difference is obviously that when you look through the code when branched, it's already applied in the branch, not only when you quilt push -a
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't know if there's a guideline for/against either
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind taking a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not today, full-uds mode here
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool np
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, merged trunk so this should be good now: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist/+merge/193935
<Cimi> nic-doffay, Saviq I can have a look later maybe
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, if you wouldn't mind taking a look at this too https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/home-scope-app-search-fix/+merge/195791 it's a little related.
<nic-doffay> Cimi, or maybe you if you're free for a review? ^
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, if you do - make sure both of the cases I mentioned in the comment there are solved
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I want to follow some sessions
<Cimi> but bot as busy as Saviq
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist/+merge/193935 looks good, let's wait for CI to approve and i'll top approve
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/home-scope-app-search-fix/+merge/195791 not sure it's correct as Saviq says
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, cool
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I tried searching for apps and it appeared to work. I'm unsure if it's the correct approach though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not on the phone you didn't
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I didn't I assumed search for apps on the desktop would be enough?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right then. I'll get back to you about this after UDS.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not a bug we can solve, really
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no scope backend doing that on the phone yet
<nic-doffay> Saviq, add it to the task list? Or is it more complicated than that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not us - we need a backend service to do that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k.
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback either of you going to "Responsive design"?
<greyback> Saviq: dinner just been laid out, but will try
<Saviq> greyback, no worries, enjoy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,71717 and https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-34949
<mzanetti> Saviq: Im there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: do we have a ticket for the unity-mir building problem shown at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156909072/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-mir_1%3A0.1%2B14.04.20131028-0%2B201311190950~143~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1246498
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246498 in qtubuntu "Fails to build against Qt 5.2 beta1" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just hijacked the same bug
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> aha, thanks Saviq
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1246498/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246498 in qtubuntu "Fails to build against Qt 5.2 beta1" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's effectively moved to private?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it was private, moved to public and moved back during the cycle
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we never were using it
<tsdgeos> it's just that something was borked in the QtQml mega-header
<tsdgeos> which we should not be using anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
 * tsdgeos kills the use of the QtQml header
<kgunn> tsdgeos: sounds like that was an enjoyable killing
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, the patch does not apply directly on top of qtdeclarative when added to the series file (two failures, probably small ones). then again rc1 should be out this week still (should have been today but was postponed)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yep, ignore it then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/nomegaheader/+merge/195823
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's probably more places where that needs to happen?
<tsdgeos> not in unity-mir
<tsdgeos> i'll grep the rest of my checkouts
<tsdgeos> but afair i did some of this cleanups a while ago
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually there's a few more, i'll create a few more merges
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, any idea if jenkins is slower than usual atm?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: no, but i was wondering the same
<Saviq> nic-doffay, queued up probably, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm assuming there's still some backlog?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, and not all devices are back up yet
<Saviq> there's only one x86 test runner http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: another one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noQtQmlHeader/+merge/195825
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and why not QQmlExtensionPlugin as in unity-mir?
<tsdgeos> different needs
<tsdgeos> different uses
<tsdgeos> QtQml is include *.h
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 did compile though, so maybe <QtQml> != <QtQml/QtQml>?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's a good question, but afaics no, they're the same header
<tsdgeos> i.e. in /usr/include/qt5 there's a single QtQml file
<tsdgeos> and two folders
<tsdgeos> so it can only be that file
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wonder why unity8 did compile and unity-mir didn't
<tsdgeos> yeah :-(
<tsdgeos> still this is more optimal
<tsdgeos> gives us faster compiling
<Saviq> sure
<tsdgeos> including QtQml includes all of QtCore all of QtNetwork and all of QtQml
<tsdgeos> D:
<Mirv> Saviq: if you didn't yet, you may want to check the list of topics in today's Qt session like the qreal == double, use of private headers
 * sil2100 has no other way than using private headers
<Mirv> sil2100: private headers that are needed by other modules are "fine", eg. I believe qtbase5-private-dev will still be there.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, will do
<om26er> Can I run qmltestrunner directly on the phone ?
<om26er> mzanetti, ^
<om26er> there are integration tests on for QtMultmedia that I would like to run on the phone but I get:
<om26er> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<om26er> Aborted (core dumped)
<mzanetti> om26er: yes, you can
<om26er> mzanetti, I get that error. it works fine with SF
<mzanetti> om26er: you need to pass --desktop_file_hint=... tho
<om26er> mzanetti, for anything random ?
<mzanetti> yeah.
<mzanetti> greyback: do you think we could allow running stuff withouth it and just group them as "unknown application" or something?
<mzanetti> greyback: having to pass that uber long argument to *everything* is quite annoying indeed
<greyback> mzanetti: would be do-able, but I was told to be strict and not allow that
<mzanetti> mhm... too bad
<mzanetti> this is really annoying for running tests and doing app development
<greyback> mzanetti: +1 on needing some app launch that's better than --desktop_file_hint=...
<mzanetti> yes
<om26er> mzanetti, greyback for this specific case tests are run through a python script so we can't really give that cmd arguments. and I would really not want to change the QtMultimedia and just run its tests directly.
<mzanetti> yeah... I agree
<mzanetti> greyback: who told you to be super strict
<mzanetti> ?
<greyback> mzanetti: mostly Saviq
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> om26er: I'll have a chat with him to see if we can relax that policy a bit
<om26er> mzanetti, ack, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> Saviq: can you join the Qt session?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-20
<robru> Trevinho, around? do these errors mean anything to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1252937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252937 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "14 test failures on latest unity8 build." [Critical,New]
<robru> Saviq, ^^
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sorry i should have attended that one, lost track of stuff
<tsdgeos> ah, i see saviq joined later
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you trigger a rebuild of https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/unity-mir-daily-qt52 ? i don't seem to be able to choose the "[testuse] Qt5 Beta2" archive from the list
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe you can? ↑↑
<Mirv> tsdgeos: clicked the button
<tsdgeos> tx
<Mirv> and yeah savi_q could have done that too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we've been 40 revisions without a release, shouldn't we get one?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you actually trigger the unity8 one? i got a patch in this morning that should get rid of the armhf failure too
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156994226/buildlog.txt.gz ?¿
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: it was too tempting btw, I was running with Qt 5.2 already, I can post a video soon :) I merged some branches, disabled tests (in case they'd fail) and recompiled unity8 + qtubuntu + unity-mir on the device
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so you're seeing the ugly regression in the ubuntushapes?
<tsdgeos> damnit my nexus4 decided to commit suicide again
 * tsdgeos searches or the original charger
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that's what you get for filling your home with Z10 chargers :P
<tsdgeos> it's not my fault if BB loves giving me free stuff
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> at this point i've gotten 3 Z10 and a Playbook :D
<mzanetti> insane
<mzanetti> I wonder why they take names when giving away their free stuff. certainly not to check for duplicates
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think they only duplicate by e-mail address
<tsdgeos> because you know there's so many "Albert Astals Cid" in the world you can't know if tsdgeos@yahoo.es aacid@kde.org and albert.astals@canonical.com are the same guy or not :D
<mzanetti> ah. so you are being sneaky
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> i am not being sneaky
<tsdgeos> i am just contributing to Qt a lot :-P
<mzanetti> ok. sure...
<tsdgeos> i got red light in the nexus4 btw
<tsdgeos> needed to do the magic three finger salture though
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://plus.google.com/107379654278574464995/posts/NeUt19z1V3p
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> empty scopes?¿
<tsdgeos> that's bad :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yep, not really sure why.. I get a black screen relatively soon too. but that's for this afternoon's session about where we're at with testing :)
<Mirv> "it starts"
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, what do you make of this test? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-history-persist/+merge/193935
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i retriggered ci
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I didn't see anything related.
<tsdgeos> the ci machines are sometimes stupidly username blocked
<tsdgeos> and thus everything fails to run
<tsdgeos> it's something the ci people are working on
<tsdgeos> basically if you see all 28 autopilot tests fail at once
<tsdgeos> it's probably that
<om26er> mzanetti, which package do you suggest I should report bug for ? re: running qmltestrunner on Mir
<tsdgeos> erm
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/setup.log: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/setup.log:  unity8 : Depends: libunity-mir1 but it is not going to be installed
<tsdgeos> what ?¿
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: seems the CI for your MR will fail again because of ↑ :_/
<mzanetti> om26er: unity-mir
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea what's causing the above problem with deps?¿
<mzanetti> isnt the upside down question mark supposed to go at the beginning of the sentece?
<om26er> I think some build failed
<mzanetti> no. I don't know what that is
<om26er> build of the dependency I mean
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it is, but it's easier to add it at the end :P
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, libunity-mir probably depends on something that doesn't exist (yet/any more)
<tsdgeos> since it's confortably located on the keyboard besides the other
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but that defeats it's purpose. I always liked the fact that you know it is a question before you start reading
<tsdgeos> trueth
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, err
<tsdgeos> yes?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, just re the setup.log
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ?¿
 * tsdgeos is lost
<mzanetti> MacSlow: why the "skipBackground" in the fullscreen lockscreen?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's to avoiding the black/opaque rect drawn by the PinPad...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, there should be the background image from the shell
<mzanetti> MacSlow: if it's just black that's an issue in the Lockscreen I'd say
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there's still the surrounding element which has the notifications bg-color and setting the shell-background would make it look very ugly with the notification-border
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm...why is that? I thought the lockscreen content is fullscreen
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there's still the padding/margins from the parent-element, which fill space up to the edges
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm... any chance to get around that?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, also it would look a bit weird, if the pinpad would flush up right to the screen-edges
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I tried and didn't get any working results
<MacSlow> mzanetti, besides... I was a bit surprised, that the background (other than what the parent is) could be forced onto the pinpad
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not sure I understand
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I didn't expect an opaque background color (with the option to set a custom image) was the default for it.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I thought it would just be a transparent background... like e.g. the OptionSelector has
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, in the end it should be, but blur the background. as we are not able to properly do that yet, we went for putting the background image into it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: in any case, the notifications border needs to go away
<dednick> Cimi: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1238182/+merge/192965 when you get a minute?
<Cimi> dednick, yup
<dednick> Cimi: thanks
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can try again... but don't know if I get to a acceptable solution this time
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I can help you
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll stick to the snap-decision states until lunch... after that I'll address the border
<mhr3> sil2100, when can we except the new unity-scopes-shell to land in distro?
<mhr3> sil2100, right now it's pretty safe to land it, cause it doesn't include deps on the new stuff yet
<mhr3> cc dednick ^
<dednick> mhr3, sil2100: I'm more interested in getting ubuntu-settings-components landed! :)
<sil2100> dednick: mhr3: one moment, let me check something
<sil2100> dednick: ok, after I land one of the fixes that seb128 pointed out yesterday, we can enable and release the ubuntu-settings-components for sure
<sil2100> mhr3: unity-scopes-shell I think is ok as well, as seb128 reviewed my packaging changes and didn't note any problems, so I guess we can do the same here
<dednick> sil2100: fixes for?
<sil2100> dednick: packaging, minor things
<dednick> sil2100: ah, ok
<seb128> sil2100, unity-scopes-shell ... I reviewed your packaging changes, not the package for NEW
<seb128> sil2100, not sure if that's what you are talking about there?
<sil2100> seb128: ah, right, I thought you also did the preNEW review during that time as well ;) I don't want to bother you too much though, so maybe I can ask didrocks to perform the preNEW review or something
<sil2100> Since you're like doing all the review work since yesterday for me ;p
<seb128> sil2100, let me do the preNEW, didrocks is fighting with his trusty to get it back to "working"
<Saviq> jeez what's with jenkins these days :/
<sil2100> seb128: thanks again!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's broooooooooken
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: you guys are joking right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems to have some kind of broken dependency packages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where?
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, unlock_screen was looking fine, just needed to test it still
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3:
<seb128> $ licensecheck * -r | grep " GPL (v3" | wc -l
<seb128> 74
<seb128> $ grep License debian/copyright
<seb128> License: LGPL-3
<om26er> Saviq, ok. thanks
<sil2100> seb128: ouch
<sil2100> Wait...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is not jenkins but it's a similar error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156994226/buildlog.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let me look up one in jenkisn
<seb128> sil2100, if the source should be GPL you need to fix the copyright and ./data/unity-plugin-scopes.pc.in: LGPL (v3)
<sil2100> seb128: ok, right, I think this is something that I obviously missed during the review
<sil2100> :q
<mhr3> sil2100, fwiw it should be gpl, no need for lgpl there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/810/console
<om26er> mzanetti, is qmltestrunner responsible for running both unit tests and integration tests ?
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/setup.log: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos> /var/local/autopilot/setup.log:  unity8 : Depends: libunity-mir1 but it is not going to be installed
<sil2100> seb128, mhr3: fixing those 2 issues
<mhr3> ty
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that seems to have started happening very recently
<mzanetti> om26er: not really... we use autopilot for integration tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like 4hrs ago we had a successful desktop run (touch failed due to device failing)
<om26er> mzanetti, sorry, I was referring to the integration tests of QtMultimedia, they test if the sound is really working for example
<mzanetti> om26er: still talking about those .qtt files?
<om26er> mzanetti, no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah :-/
<om26er> mzanetti, they are of the format tst_name
<mzanetti> om26er: no .qml?
<mzanetti> om26er: in that case they're binaries. just run them with ./
<om26er> mzanetti, no, rather the compiled cpp binaries
<om26er> mzanetti, right. I just wanted to know which is the tool that runs them ?
<mzanetti> none. the have their own main()
<mzanetti> (usually generated through the QT_TEST_MAIN macro)
<mzanetti> om26er: ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: MacSlow: what's missing for top approval in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/generic-lockscreen/+merge/191951 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: jenkins probably :P
<om26er> mzanetti, right. so those also don't work under Mir
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think it's ready to go
<mzanetti> om26er: why not?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: nothing... my bad... top-approved
<mzanetti> just pass --desktop_file_hint...
<sil2100> mhr3, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scopes-shell/packaging_review/+merge/195936
<mzanetti> om26er: also, most likely those tests don't even paint a UI. so you wouldn't even need that
<om26er> mzanetti, not really sure. I get:
<om26er> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<om26er> Aborted (core dumped)
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. just add --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/some-random-file.desktop
<mhr3> seb128, +1 from me, pls top-approve if you're ok with that
<om26er> mzanetti, we want to run those tests to make sure that all the QtMultimedia apis are working fine with our backend implementation on the phone
<tsdgeos> om26er: that's on the phone or on the desktop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the launchpad failure is different
<om26er> tsdgeos, phone
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the phone, with mir
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the launchpad failure builds in the ppa, from trunks
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: ok, approved, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, still both failed :-/
<mzanetti> om26er: did you try running them with the parameter?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and because mir isn't built in that ppa, unity-mir fails due to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/145
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: the naming is a bit weird otherwise, especially that the description states "Library to integrate"...
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah. I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447502/
<mzanetti> oh crap
<mhr3> seb128, well... yea, should be "plugin"
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^^
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er yeah, that happens sometimes, at which point you need to use upstart-app-launch directly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i see, so how do we fix that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: but that requires a valid .desktop file, or?
<mhr3> sil2100, mind fixing that in your branch while it's not merged yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might be that Exec=%s would work
<sil2100> mhr3: sure, I bumped it back to unapproved and fixing
<mzanetti> Saviq: but we can't have valid .desktop files for every test
<mzanetti> ah ok. worth a try
<mhr3> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> Plugin to integrate scopes with the Unity shell <- is ok?
<mhr3> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, then you'd go upstart-app-launch foo $PWD/tst_foo
 * mzanetti tries
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how's the basedashrenderer thing going?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the .desktop file needs to be located in /usr/share/applications?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or ~/.local/share/applications
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have a bug
<om26er> mzanetti, btw seems some unit tests are running fine without any arguments(but just executing the binary) others, don't
<mzanetti> Cimi: get a bird :P
<mhr3> sil2100, ok to re-approve?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can i help?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can try if you want
<Cimi> let me push
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... depends on whether it tries to paint something on the screen or if its just a command line based test
<sil2100> mhr3: actually I just noticed that lp-propose proposed the wrong branch... so let me propose a different merge and auto-approve
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the PPA we don't fix - we just wait for mir 0.1.1 to be released (they must've forced the unity-mir dependency through)
<mhr3> sil2100, fwiw the diff looks fine
<om26er> mzanetti, none of those tests tries to paint anything, they are all verbose only.
<om26er> hence unit-tests ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, doesn't really matter that you're reusing old branch
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, I know, just I'm a bit worried if the merger/LP wouldn't go crazy, but hell, let's try and approve
<mzanetti> om26er: a) why wouldn't a unit test paint anything? b) you don't necessarily see something even if its accessing the display server
<mhr3> sil2100, it'll be fine, i'm doing that from time to time too :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers
<om26er> mzanetti, right, that.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i'll have a look
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, is mir 0.1.1 getting into the archive soon-ish?
<sil2100> mhr3: phew, I'm always worried, since then there are like 2 merge commits pointing to the same branch, always makes me worry
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 1) the indicator triangle at the bottom of the preview does not move
<Cimi> 2) the preview of the carousel leads to empty scope after
<Cimi> you close it
<Mirv> Saviq: very soonish after https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity-system-compositor/clean_conffile/+merge/195934 this lands, otherwise all tested
<sil2100> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-settings-components/tests_copyright/+merge/195937 <- with this we can push u-s-c out
<Mirv> sil2100: hey, don't hijack the u-s-c abbreviation, it means unity-system-compositor!
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> soon we can push both u-s-c's out
<sil2100> Daamn
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> It's just so tedious to write the long name, so as long as the person knows the context, I guess it's ok to mix ;p
<Mirv> yes of course :)
<dednick> sil2100: cool. approved.
<om26er> bug 1253044
<ubot5> bug 1253044 in unity-mir "Running unittests that require access to the display server crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253044
<om26er> Saviq, mzanetti ^ for reference.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe we need to create bindings with some properties in DashFilterGrid.qml
<Cimi> like alias
<Cimi> but can you override a property declaration?
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er, maybe those tests just need to run with QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal?
<mzanetti> Saviq: think about the listviewwithpageheader test for example
<tsdgeos> Cimi: let me see
<om26er> Saviq, apparently they seem to be running
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but that's a UI test
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's see if om26er can cut it with minimal
<mzanetti> yeah ok... the qtmultimedia tests actually might work with that
<Saviq> om26er, there's a conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/195529
<mzanetti> but still I guess the target is to be able to run ui tests too
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: Desktop Exec line code '%s' unknown, skipping
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be it "protects" against that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway, yeah, we just need something that will make upstart exec an arbitrary binary, while saying the .desktop file is foo
<mzanetti> but how about this? I have a script "dummyrunner" and a .desktop file for it. I guess passing normal arguments would work to exec stuff in the script
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure it would
<Saviq> mzanetti, just "exec $@"
<Saviq> mzanetti, fwiw
<Saviq> Exec=exec %s
<Saviq> maybe that'd work
<Saviq> although that's not a normal binary
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. but it still should work if i call "exec someBinary" in there
<mzanetti> I do that with some apps to export LD_LIBRARY_PATH first
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the script, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, just not directly in the .desktop file
<mzanetti> nope
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. can't seem to pass arguments to the script
<mzanetti> oh.  seems to work
<mzanetti>  % U
<mzanetti> foo bar
<mzanetti> interesting :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so what's the verdict?
<mzanetti> % U in IRC causes underscores
<mzanetti> ;D
<mzanetti> still trying. gimme one more minute
<Saviq> %U
<Saviq> foo bar
<mzanetti> might be my client
<Saviq>  % U
<Saviq> foo bar
<Saviq> yeah, nothing here ;)
<om26er> Saviq, thanks, merged with trunk now.
<mzanetti> hah. got it
<mzanetti> om26er, Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447666/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, sounds right
<mzanetti> actually changing Exec to dummyrunner % u  % U  would allow us even to pass arguments to the binary I guess
<mzanetti> (without the spaces ofc)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: some of your bindings are wrong on the DashFilter
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you spot?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, those are not bindings
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447673/
<mzanetti> btw. the lvwph test fails on the phone :P
<Cimi> I see
<Cimi> makes sense
<tsdgeos> and the others probably need the same
<tsdgeos> an alias but be indeed better
<tsdgeos> and it works too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... it's always off by 5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447677/
<tsdgeos> but then you end up in a weird situation in which your base item has a property
<tsdgeos> and you have another one
<tsdgeos> with the same name :-/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was my concern indeed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and then segfaults?
<mzanetti> yeah. but I'm not sure if that's because the screen blanked
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope. segfaults indeed
<dednick> sil2100: your changes have been merged into ubuntu-settings-components. landing time?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the input is failing
<tsdgeos> those 5 px are the difference between receiving and not receiving the mouse events
<mzanetti> strange. given that the other tests seem to work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's the only test that uses the mouse to change y
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> because needs to overshoot
<tsdgeos> the others just change the y programatically
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so something in the QPA?
<mzanetti> om26er: btw. let me know if that works for you with the QtMultimedia tests
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah, will be testing that in a few.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't know tbh
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is this new?
<tsdgeos> didn't we have test running on the phone for a while?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think we ever did
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> then it was autopilot running on the phone?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah. AP is
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> don't know what may be causing this
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: iiuc om26er is working on getting unit tests running otp too
<tsdgeos> qpa may be it
<tsdgeos> not sure how mousePress is wired
<tsdgeos> maybe it's not wired at all?
<mzanetti> heh... that might well be
<mzanetti> but wait... I did run qml tests already and iirc they were passing
<mzanetti> I guess it uses the same wires
<tsdgeos> do we have mousPress calls in there?
<mzanetti> qmltests? sure
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tbh i'm more worried about the crash than this one :D
<tsdgeos> but someone would have to debug it properly
<mzanetti> yeah... the crash might reveal a real one
<tsdgeos> and see why it's not getting the y changed on those moves
<tsdgeos> maybe it's all a thing of i need a .gu multiplier
<mzanetti> hmm... apart from this, that would be a good idea in any case
<mzanetti> the LVWPH tests are freakin tiny here
<mzanetti> but I don't think we have GUs in C++ yet
<tsdgeos> i can't think why the .gu should matter
<tsdgeos> otoh
<tsdgeos> since it's all in the same "scale"
<tsdgeos> but who knows
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: actually... they pass on my desktop which is pretty much the same as on the phone
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> it's what i was saying, if everything is small it should still work
<tsdgeos> because everything is small
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> om26er, this conflicted, too... https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/unlocker_fix_non_working_code/+merge/194850
<om26er> Saviq, things are running against me today :/ will fix that.
<mzanetti> hey. if I have a flickable, and inside that another flickable. is it possible to scroll the outer flickable when the inner one reaches its end?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think it is
<mzanetti> Saviq: design wants it
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ideas?
<Saviq> mzanetti, definitely not if you allow overshoot/dragging on bounds
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like digging in Qt
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. I tried setting it to StopAtBounds
<mzanetti> doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, to make it give up the touch if isAtEnd / isAtBeginning
<mzanetti> yeah... was hoping I'm not the first one that needs this :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you can't do that seamlessly
<tsdgeos> i tried to make it work once
<tsdgeos> don't remember what for
<tsdgeos> but it's just "impossible" as it stands now, nobody is going to pass the extra momentum from the inner flickable to the outer one
<tsdgeos> and make it look acceptable
<mzanetti> yeah... I was afraid of that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can't you just use one flickable?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not really
<mzanetti> no
<tsdgeos> why not?
<tsdgeos> the dash is doing it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, but the dash doesn't scroll the categories
<tsdgeos> or they really want viewport inside viewport
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep.
<tsdgeos> someone kill design :D
<tsdgeos> viewport inside viewport looks like a terribly complicated use pattern to me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1_c4029C6Jwll_ng8gqp3SRnF4DgXRA3tR_LL3J-zOD8/edit
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: page 3
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its like the previews in the dash. when you reached the end of the preview, the dash would continue scrolling
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think its really bad for usage. but yeah. its really bad for the developer :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but isn't it "expanding"?
<tsdgeos> where's the inner flickable here?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes. up to a may of ListView.height - delegate.collapsedHeight
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if the expanded content is still larger, it should scroll
<mzanetti> s/may/max/
<Saviq> mzanetti, but is it really expected that when you reach beginning / end of the content, you continue scrolling?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. I explicitly asked for that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think it may be a wording confusion
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and they just want what the dash does when the expanding category is bigger than the dash
<tsdgeos> but i may be wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm afraid in that case it really is it's supposed to scroll inside
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> [Monday 18 November 2013] [17:43:48] <katie> when scrolling in the expanded item, and you reach the end of the content (no more scrolling possible), and you try to scroll more, then the list will scroll
<Saviq> but I can't see how it'd be acceptable to the user to overshoot and that becoming a "global" scroll
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> so what i described is not necessary
<tsdgeos> or is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean killing design?
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what mzanetti described is
<Saviq> Flickable { Flickable { } }
<tsdgeos> Saviq: killing may be a bit too much yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I believe we must push back
<mzanetti> Saviq: he meant to carry over momentum
<tsdgeos> so there's two things here:
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok well, sure, but that would still be really confusing
<tsdgeos> a) do we need to carry momentum? i understand no
<mzanetti> yeah, I agree
<tsdgeos> b) does a finger drag without releasing should carry to the outer flickable?
<tsdgeos> i don't think we can do b) either
<tsdgeos> but that may be reasonable usability wise
<mzanetti> not without patching the ListView itself I guess, no
<tsdgeos> if we don't need any, just setting the inner flicjable to disabled should work
<tsdgeos> disable -> non interactive
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah. but how do you know to re-enable it?
<tsdgeos> good questio
<mzanetti> i.e. the user wants to scroll upwards again?
<tsdgeos> thinking
<mzanetti> event.accepted = true/false might help... but we'd still need to be able to reinject the onPress event
<mzanetti> as we can decide at earliest after the finger moved 1 pixel
<om26er> mzanetti, upstart-app-launch dummyrunner tst_qaudioinput just returns new line
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. but the test runs :)
<om26er> mzanetti, in the background ?
<mzanetti> om26er: cat .cache/upstart/application-legacy-dummyrunner-*
<mzanetti> Saviq: can upstart-app-launch wait for the binary to exit?
<mzanetti> (there's no --help)
<Saviq> om26er, how do I test phablet-test-run for clicks? or basically what should I test in your phablet-tools MP (other than unity8 tests, which work fine)?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, you then need to stop it
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. stop dummyrunner
<Saviq> or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, when it exits, it's exited
<om26er> Saviq, try to run camera-app tests so that it unlocks the screen for you. camera-app-autopilot
<Saviq> mzanetti, while it's running, you won't be able to launch more dummyrunners
<Saviq> om26er, so packaged, not click?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. but I'm thinking about batch-running lots of tests
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, package
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, we need a smarter wrapper then
<Saviq> mzanetti, one that would poll until dummyrunner is stopped again
<mzanetti> you mean a wrapper around upstart-app-launch
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> mhm... om26er, can you figure this yourself or need my help? ^
<om26er> mzanetti, sorry, the logs files only printed: running
<Saviq> om26er, and the case when it's already unlocked, that's fixed by your merge to lp:unity8
<mzanetti> om26er: then there's something wrong
<om26er> Saviq, yes, exactly
<mzanetti> om26er: can you paste me the commands you use and the .desktop file you created?
<Saviq> om26er, and powering the screen on is another issue completely (i.e. phablet-test-run won't do it for me?)
<om26er> mzanetti, if i run like dummyrunner tst_testname --dekstop_file_hint="that.desktop" it crashes the same way
<om26er> mzanetti, sure
<om26er> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447835/
<mzanetti> omer theres the % u missing in the exec line
<om26er> Saviq, yes, it won't do that. there are a number of problems with that.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah i don't think you can really do it as of now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well actually
<om26er> Saviq, if the screen is turned off by hand(with power button) it does not turn on unless the power button is pressed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the inner flickable won't change size get new elements, no?
<Saviq> om26er, mhm, when unlocking fails, it continues to run the test, though, should it not bail out?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... not sure... it's a component for the SDK where users might put growing stuff into
<om26er> Saviq, I should exit on python script failure then ?
<tsdgeos> ah :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but what would be your idea?
<Saviq> om26er, feels like it, yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: otherwise i was thinking you could use the hack similar to the one we had for the old QML listview, where we basically had the internal listview disabled all the time and the external one had a fake size and on it's contentY we would move the internal one or not
<Saviq> om26er, also, will it work in read-only environment? looks like it installs unity8-autopilot on every run...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but that had billions of shortcomings when the innerlistview started to grow or whatnot, so if it needs to be an SDK component doesn't look like a good idea
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh... yeah... I'm afraid that would just cause uncountless bug reports in the SDK
<mzanetti> -un :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the other option is a simple Qt patch in which be add a way to disable interactiveness just in one direction
<mzanetti> right... that might do I guess
<tsdgeos> but we all know tihs means we'll have to carry the patch ourselves
<mzanetti> yeah. I think we agree in a vUDS session yesterday to avoid that
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos I think we need to push back to design, it's really confusing if the same gesture will do two different things depending on where you are in the list
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, if push comes to shove, we just might
<dednick> mhr3: is there anyway to get glib to stop logging critical messages ?
<Saviq> lol
 * Saviq loves the fact that critical messages are not critical and so you might want to stop logging them ;D
<mhr3> dednick, of course there is, but i'm not sure you should be doing that :P
<dednick> mhr3: lol, no. I'm getting thosands of them though, and it's cramping my other debug logging!
<om26er> Saviq, I can do a 'exec_with_adb mount -o remount, rw' if that's not too aggressive ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: jenkins, we just need to wait for new mir release, should happen pretty soon
<Saviq> om26er, no, that probably won't work, even
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool
<Saviq> om26er, and yes, it's definitely too aggressive
<dednick> mhr3: i just mean like a G_MESSAGES_DEBUG thing
<Saviq> om26er, I was thinking something along the lines of /home/phablet/autopilot
<mhr3> dednick, no, you need to call g_log_set_handler()
<dednick> mhr3: ah. ok, well that's ok i guess
<mhr3> dednick, btw the first param (log_domain) matters
<mhr3> you might want to call it multiple times if you're getting criticals from multiple domains
<dednick> mhr3: yup, i'm looking at docs
<dednick> mhr3: thanks
<om26er> Saviq, did the message cut ?
<Saviq> om26er, I don't think so
<Saviq> om26er, for supporting read-only rootfs, autopilot suites get installed into /home/phablet/autopilot
<Saviq> om26er, by phablet-click-test-setup or whatever it's called
<Saviq> om26er, I think we should think of the same, otherwise we'll have problems all over
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, the results came back from that retrigger.
<nic-doffay> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/810/consoleFull
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we need to wait for new mir
<Saviq> nic-doffay, later today hopefully
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok cool.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, are there any bugs I can look at? All my branches are waiting on merges right now.
<nic-doffay> I've had a look through the list. Not sure which are doable in a short time.
<om26er> mzanetti, sorry for being slow got into a lot of conversations. I changed that and the logs printed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447901/
<mzanetti> om26er: no worries
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i commented on your expansion thing
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: seen it?
<om26er> Saviq, let me think of a solution for the local install and come back with a solution.
<Saviq> om26er, sure
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... now that is weird
<mzanetti> om26er: ah.. I guess you need to give the absolute path
<mzanetti> (or relative to /home/phablet/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I believe greyback wanted to take you over for some unity-mir/autopilot work, sounds like now's the time?
<mzanetti> )
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er needs to be absolute, yes
<Saviq> well, relative to ~ could work, but not reliable
<Saviq> /food
<om26er> mzanetti, that's absolute. qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch/ is on /home/phablet
<Saviq> om26er, that's relative to /home/phablet, then ;)
<mzanetti> om26er: this is still relative
<mzanetti> :)
<om26er> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6447913/ same :)
<dandrader> Mirv, ping
<mzanetti> ok. now its absolute. still weird tho
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> brb
<Saviq> or biab, rather
<mzanetti> om26er: just to make sure. you're positive that the path is correct?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah yes totally slipped my mind.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, no not yet, having a look...
<mzanetti> om26er: ah got it... you have a Dummy running from a previous attempt
<mzanetti> om26er: stop that one (either close it in the ui or do a "stop dummyrunner")
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi found an interesting problem when doing the Dash base renderer stuff
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I can't really test your comment.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: why?
<nic-doffay> I don't have files on folders visible on my home scope.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you help nic-doffay get them ? ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: or you ↑↑↑
<Saviq> nic-doffay, add music to your device and test on device
<Saviq> same thing
<om26er> mzanetti, I stopped dummyrunner as well :/
<om26er> mzanetti, let me reboot the phone just to be sure
<om26er> mzanetti, now confirmed. it still gives QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<mzanetti> dammit... but it works fine here...
<mzanetti> om26er: you sure that you aren't reading the wrong logfile?
<mzanetti> om26er: a new one gets created on every run
<om26er> mzanetti, I did: rm .cache/upstart/application-legacy-dummyrunner-*
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the problem is, if we define properties in the BaseRender, later in DashRenderer we have either to redefine the properties as alias (which defeats a bit the purpose of defining them on the base class) or create bidings, the problem with bindings is that they can easily get broken if you do an =
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or we can add a pair of onFooChanged and then update the counterpart
<tsdgeos> but that's also a bit weird imho
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, this is in unity7 I presume; with or without a search query?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, unity8
<nic-doffay> without a search query.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, what does 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Lenses home-lens-default-view' say?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I've added a search and tried other tabs.
<nic-doffay> I don't see any issues there. Note this isn't the Apps tab though.
<Mirv> dandrader: pong
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ['applications.scope', 'applications-applications.scope']
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, ok, then please add 'files.scope' to this list, and restart home scope
<dandrader> Mirv, I was confused about what Qt version (5.0.2 or 5.2) this bug refers to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1252709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252709 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix delivery of QEvents to QQuickItems" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dandrader> Mirv, but looking better at it, it's about Qt 5.2, right?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, or just select Files from home scope filters if you're running unity7, while having search query empty
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: lunch time
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: but it's really very visible flickering
<Mirv> dandrader: well it's both depending on what is wanted. if it's ok to wait until we have 5.2 in archives, then it's fix committed and available in qt5-beta2 PPA. if it's needed to be available in archives while 5.0.2 is still in use there, then it needs still to be sponsored over there as well
<nic-doffay> pstolowski|lunch, cool cheers
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we're also missing other properties
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just realised the onCurrentIndexChanged inside preview listview
<om26er> Saviq, so I think we need unity8-autopilot in the image seed
<dandrader> Mirv, any idea on how long until trusty has 5.2?
<Mirv> dandrader: weeks, probably. unity8 now barely runs with that, and then it needs properly tested to have no regressions
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I see it
<nic-doffay> good catch, thanks
<dandrader> Mirv, in that case it would be nice to have on 5.0.2 as well, unless it's troublesome to get it there. In the end it's not really a *must have* at the moment.
<Mirv> dandrader: the trouble is mostly that someone would need to run the AP tests of http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ against that updated version
<Mirv> dandrader: was it built somewhere already?
<dandrader> Mirv, you mean debian packages with it? I think not. I built it locally on top of upstream qt and played around with if (with both stable and dev branches)
<dandrader> s/if/it
<dandrader> Mirv, ah, built the amd64 packages for ubuntu qt 5.2 as well. if that's what you meant
<Mirv> dandrader: ok, the general rule is for updating Qt packages to run the -autopilot tests mentioned at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/24:20131119:20131111.1/5037/ on device to see that there are no regressions (hopefully automated at some point)
<Mirv> dandrader: I meant the 5.0.2 packages, for getting anything updated into archives
<dandrader> Mirv, ok, I'll take note of that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok fixed the carousel preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but it's weird...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have to put dummy values for columns and other properties
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's what I meant last time I mentioned multi inheritance ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know you'll find the least ugly solution :)
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, that'd be one possible way indeed
<Saviq> om26er, but I'm not the one to make that decision
<om26er> Saviq, sure. I'll ask ogra for that :) and maybe propose a branch for ubuntu-touch-seed
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might want to join http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21991/core-1311-cross-compilation/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yip yip
 * Saviq got a conflict again :[
<Saviq> Qt5 or Xcompilation...
<Saviq> who wants to play rock, paper, scissors with me/
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> i can do qt5 if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, you know more than me anyway
<Saviq> solved!
<tsdgeos> need someone to invite me to the thing though if they want to see my ugly face
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a link "join the hangout" at the top
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or will be, at least
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> there is not for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, once they start it should show up
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjhcv91f5e2g6cvefjmia44?authuser=0
<Mirv> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> done :)
<Mirv> if interested in Qt5
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos's going
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, there's a competing xbmc remote in the app store ;)
<mzanetti> not exactly competing though :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it seems searching is case-sensitive ;(
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need better screenshots :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, ones without window borders
<mzanetti> heh, true
<mzanetti> Saviq: elopio packaged up that web xbmc remote and we published it roughly the same day
<mzanetti> Saviq: but now elopio is one of my beta testers :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh it's android-y
<mterry> doh, missed meeting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good news the exception crash we were seeing in arm-only is fixed with the Qt RC code
 * tsdgeos flashes his phone to clean it a bit
<tsdgeos> what's the current phablet-flash command to use? my history doesn't have it in there anymore ^_^
<popey> tsdgeos: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or trusty-proposed if you want to ride the wave
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: any chance we can merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/event_dispatcher_52 even if it doesn't build on desktop yet? will get us closed on the phone side
<tsdgeos> Mirv: speaking about patches, can we carry this one? https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,71717 it's not fully accepted yet but enables building again desktop opengl with EGL that will help fixing the qtubuntu desktop compilation problem we're seeing right now
<Mirv> tsdgeos: awesomeness, bookmarking. can you open a qtdeclarative bug about it?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: qtbase?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> damnit, i have two +1 but noone giving the +2
<tsdgeos> hate those situations :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yesterday there was also talk about having kind of libxcb_opengl and libxcb_gles for desktop, and Saviq estimated it wouldn't be a huge problem, but today I've started to doubt a bit how far the implications of ./configure -opengl desktop go beside the QPA plugin
<tsdgeos> i can't tell which implications it has tbh
<tsdgeos> but it should be doable
<tsdgeos> given enough man hours
<tsdgeos> i.e. if it's not totally isolated into the QPAs
<tsdgeos> it should
<Mirv> like if I do ./configure opengl -desktop and ./configure -opengl es2, can I just build two QPA plugins... and my guess would be that it's not that simple
<Mirv> ok, "doable" sounds good at least, I was fearing "impossible" :)
<Mirv> but well yeah no-one knows yet
<greyback> tsdgeos: it looks good, just testing it is annoying :) I've a 5.2 and a 5.0 machine ready, so I can take it
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'd appreciated if you did, i know it's a bit of a work, but will get us a bit closer to the goal
<greyback> tsdgeos: will jenkins accept it? It'll probably fail to build on non-arm arches
<tsdgeos> greyback: it will
<tsdgeos> because jenkins is building 5.0
<tsdgeos> so it works the same it did
<greyback> true
<tsdgeos> greyback: i mean, the thing is approved by CI already
<tsdgeos> yay libmirserver is here
<tsdgeos> let's reapprove stuff
<tsdgeos> Mirv: will this https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+recipebuild/587630 autostart itself when the dependency is available? or needs some manual prodding?
<greyback> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> cool, tx
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it should, but as it hasn't yet maybe it doesn't work for recipes so kicking again. new Mir is now in release pocket since 1.5h
<Mirv> (kicking as soon as the recipe page loads without Timeout error)
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> tahnks
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you also kick a new qtubuntu rebuild?
<tsdgeos> the patch that'll make it build in 5.2 (at least ffffor arm) its also there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, was in a session
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did we merge the desktop-incompatible change in qtubuntu?
<Saviq> oh cool ;0
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not desktop-incompatible
<tsdgeos> it's as desktop compatible as it is now
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: I fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1200569/+merge/190365 and https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1200569/+merge/190364 ... if you could re-review... thanks in advance!
<tsdgeos> it won't build in Qt 5.2 but because of how qt changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1 then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, post-factum ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, I noticed the patch is in and have been trying to reload that page too :) the recipe pages are really, really hard to get opened in LP since a long time..
<Mirv> I already was able to click the button but got timeout after that, so I'd like to see if it went through
<Saviq> MacSlow, probably not gonna happen until Friday / Monday, UDS taking a lot of my time
<tsdgeos> this is looking better :-) https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages
<Mirv> cool, it did
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so qtubuntu will arrive shortly there as well
<MacSlow> Saviq, no doubt... just wanted to get it in the back of your heads at least :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: sure
<tsdgeos> sooo
<tsdgeos> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages is all set for the phone :-)
<tsdgeos> not amd64/i386 yet though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay, /me will run some test suites
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, fixed that bug. I've given it a pretty rigorous testing. Would you mind giving it a spin yourself now? Just want to make sure it's thumbs up before moving on to something else.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: sure
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: would we need some test for it though?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, we could test the one purpose it has.
 * greyback offline for ~45 mins
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, is there some sort of mock for the filter grid?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: why you want a mock of the filter grid?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, or a mock of the scopes rather to populate a filter grid for testing.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: we have mock scopes yes, there's lots of tests for dash, dashcontent, genericscopeview, etc
<mzanetti> MacSlow: done
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: yes the blinking is gone
<tsdgeos> away for a while too
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, just found a filtergrid test.
<nic-doffay> Might as well throw it in there.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I'll hit you up when I'm finished with it. Thanks dude
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea who wrote the bulk of the FilterGrid tests?
<dandrader> nic-doffay, me
<nic-doffay> dandrader, I'm adding a test to the FilterGrid, it's for startFilterAnimation
<nic-doffay> dandrader, thing is it's not interfering with the existing test_turningFilterOffShowsAllElements
<nic-doffay> Was wondering if you were aware what had to be reset after it's use?
<nic-doffay> dandrader, in my new test the filter variable gets set as per startFilterAnimation.
<nic-doffay> *I meant it's now interfering
<dandrader> nic-doffay, this startFilterAnimation code is way more recent than tst_FilterGrid. i.e. when test_turningFilterOffShowsAllElements was written there was no startFilterAnimation
<dandrader> nic-doffay, so the guy that wrote startFilterAnimation should be updatings the tst_FilterGrid tests to make them comply with the new stuff
<dandrader> nic-doffay, which would be tsdgeos
<nic-doffay> dandrader, right then I'll be updating it because the function has changed a fair amount.
<nic-doffay> dandrader, ta
<dandrader> Cimi, ping
<pero> can anyone help me get back the unity webapps extension in chromium?
<Saviq> pero, better post to ubuntu-devel, most people here are EOD
<pero> ok - but what does EOD mean?
<Saviq> pero, End Of Day
<Saviq> pero, sorry :)
<Saviq> pero, acronymfinder.com to the rescue :)
<pero> ok, i know that one, but i'm not understanding your sentence then
<kgunn> pero: you simply need to formulate your query into an email...and send it to the list at ubuntu-devel....you can signup thru https://lists.canonical.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-21
<Saviq> pero, I meant that most people who can answer your question are sleeping, or at least enjoying their evening, so won't be able to answer you here
<Saviq> pero, and a post to a mailing list is simply more persistent than a question on IRC
<pero> Saviq: thx
<Mirv> Saviq: regarding the patch you mentioned yesterday, upstream has some new delegateValidated related additions which prevent the patch from applying cleanly and also sound a bit related?
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm adjusting it now but just unsure if it's completely correct
<Mirv> Saviq: and the reason for it being "dropped" is simply that the last three releases to 5.0.2 have not been merged to the 5.1/5.2 packaging branch
<Mirv> syncing up, the other patches were merged upstream
<tsdgeos> damn it seems my scopeview/genericscopeview merge is causing segfaults in the tests :-/
 * tsdgeos tries to reproduce locally
<om26er> man this MR is hanging for a long time :/
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/unlocker_fix_non_working_code/+merge/194850
<om26er> should we disable that qmltest ?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i'm going to fix it
<tsdgeos> as stated 1 hour ago
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/LVWPH_do_not_do_stuff_if_parent_gone/+merge/196070
<tsdgeos> om26er: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> dednick: remember the crashes we had in make testDash when i removed the fake scopeview from the tests and used the real one?
<tsdgeos> well they're still there
<tsdgeos> so i'm "more correctly" bypassing them than with a wait
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<dednick> tsdgeos: huh. why is there no parent context?
<tsdgeos> dednick: because the parent was just destroyed
<tsdgeos> and we''ll be destroyed asap
<tsdgeos> but somehow a painting/layout operation sneaked in
<tsdgeos> that's why we never see this crash "in real life"
<tsdgeos> because we don't destoy scopes there
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm ok. do you know why is the parent destroyed before the child?
<tsdgeos> but it happens a lot in the tests
<dednick> i c
<tsdgeos> not really :-/
<tsdgeos> my only guess is that the qml stuff is not great
<tsdgeos> and hence the comment for 5.2 checking
<tsdgeos> since lots of stuff improved there and don't want to spend time chasing something that may have been already fixed
<tsdgeos> if not fixed in 5.2
<tsdgeos> we need to put more time in understanding why this is happening
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok. well i guess it's the parentContext, not the actual parent. fine by me.
<tsdgeos> dednick: if you can approve that'd be great, this is blocking other merges from happening since it fails regularly in jenkins
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<mhr3> dednick, if you're able to reproduce the dee criticals, just do G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals and attach gdb
<tsdgeos> thumbsup!
<mhr3> dednick, it will SIGTRAP when you get a critical
<mhr3> or SIGABRT?... one of those
<dednick> mhr3: i can do it every time. :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you ended up in https://plus.google.com/104580575722059274792/posts :D
<mhr3> dednick, you got me wondering now, are you running the glib-events dee-qt branch?
<dednick> mhr3: nope.
<mhr3> hmm, weird then
<dednick> mhr3: leave it too me. I have some debugging in there. I'll sort it out.
<mhr3> k
<dednick> there may be some finger pointing involved a bit later ;)
<mhr3> now i'll be scared the whole day
<mhr3> damn you!
<dednick> hehe
<mhr3> dednick, one thing that i started wondering is whether we're passing correct changePos when inside the more complex transactions, that could indeed be a root cause of the failures
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, I noticed, now I wish I'd have had something slightly better to show off :)
<dednick> mhr3: hmm. i dont think so. when i was debugging before, it seemed that we were getting the correct thing through. As much as I could tell from the updating result count anyway.
<mhr3> oh well, i'll let you do som more debug
<Saviq> Mirv, re: the patch, it's tsdgeos's, and well tested, so we should be able to easily verify that it works (or not)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: which one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, delegate range
<tsdgeos> ah sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv dropped it from 5.2 'cause thought it's merged
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah no, unfortunately they don't want minor features in listview, will only accept a full rewrite with all the features + whatever we need
<tsdgeos> it's one of those sad situations
<tsdgeos> the gatekeeper is overworked and is basically saying no to anythinng that may make him more overworked in the future
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: yeah it's now just copied to the qt5-beta2 PPA so feel free to try out
<Mirv> (~test10)
<Saviq> Mirv, cool, that's what caused there to be no results in the dash
<tsdgeos> ah, yeah, probably
 * Saviq upgrades
<om26er> tsdgeos, great :)
<Mirv> Saviq: it's better now (and yay! we've reached "just upgrade from PPA"!), but most icons look corrupted
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah I saw that yesterday
<Saviq> Mirv, they're all UbuntuShape, so that's probably why
<Saviq> Mirv, was hoping we don't have it rebuilt against 5.2, but unfortunately it seems we do :/
<Saviq> Mirv, will verify and file a bug against UITK
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a bug already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<tsdgeos> florian opened it
<Saviq> bug ##1252736
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1252736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Qt5.2] UbuntuShape content is incorrect, garbage shown" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> yess
<Saviq> yesterday they looked alarmingly like a spread-ed Ubuntu desktop (4 visible workspaces)...
<dednick> tsdgeos: you know anyway you can determine from a random object if we've gone back to the event loop between function calls?
<Saviq> oh, there's a fix already
<dednick> tsdgeos: ie. if we're in the same cycle or not.
<tsdgeos> dednick: /me thinks
<mhr3> dednick, break on g_main_context_dispatch
<mhr3> dednick, or on poll :)
<Cimi> can I define enums in qml?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, wanted to add an enum with the type of the dashrenderer
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-14861
<Cimi> strings then?
<dednick> mhr3: break?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, no other way
<mhr3> dednick, oh you do printfs instead of gdb? :P
<Cimi> Saviq, you know what makes the opacity of the elements outside the preview (down) work?
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti
<dednick> mhr3: well if i break on dispatch, i'm going to get a hell of a lot of breaks
<mhr3> dednick, https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/Thread_002dSpecific-Breakpoints.html
<Cimi> dednick, I don't remember if you asked me to review something I didn't
<mzanetti> Cimi: Components/Tile.qml, line 31
<mzanetti> Cimi: and Components/Carouse.qml, line 296
<Cimi> mzanetti, it looks very weird with the carousel
<mhr3> pstolowski, not what i meant
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'd change the global opacity
<Cimi> of the whole carousel instead
<mhr3> pstolowski, i wanted the move inside the lib internals
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1238182/+merge/192965
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, you need to keep the current one highlighted
<mzanetti> opaque, that is
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is on the carousel though
<mzanetti> Cimi: so?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I mean, you see which one is highlighted because it's bigger
<mzanetti> hmm... the previews with the carousel seem broken in trunk
<dednick> mhr3: i need a break on dispatch after a condition in the deelistmodel becomes true. possible?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have a branch
<mhr3> pstolowski, do you know what i mean? cause otherwise the copy is happening there
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, you also see that in the row because the arrow points to it. still it's what design wants
<mhr3> dednick, sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, ~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers
<mhr3> dednick, breakpoints are numbered, when you add one it'll be "1", you can then do enable / disable 1
<Cimi> mzanetti, design doesn't want that on the carousel
<Cimi> mzanetti, I bet they don't
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me change the opacity of the highlighted index to 1.0
<Cimi> global opacity to 0.6
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't think this should differ between grid and carousel...
<Cimi> mzanetti, then the other elements to 0.333
<Cimi> 1*0.6 = 0.6 for highlighted index
<Cimi> 0.333*0.6 = 0.2 for not highlighted
<Cimi> while keeping the selected index fully opaque
<mhr3> dednick, also "info breakpoints"
<Cimi> mzanetti, try the branch and see how weird it is
<Cimi> mzanetti, the highlighted index overlaps
<mzanetti> Cimi: the design spec says 0.6 for the active one, 0.2 for the others
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok so I'll do as I said
<Cimi> the end result is the same
<tsdgeos> dednick: so
<tsdgeos> dednick: the only way i can think of, is posting yourself an event (or a timer single shot 0) (or a qmetaobject call queued) and see what comes first if that call or the other function
<tsdgeos> not sure how good that is
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, that's what i was trying
<mzanetti> Cimi: there seems to ba Bhavior on opacity missing too
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a preference for using == or === ? let's use === when possible?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we can add that
<Saviq> Cimi, === is type-safer
<mzanetti> Cimi: you should use whatever is correct in the particular case :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: actually, i was trying a looping postEvent. So every time i handle a posted event, I post another
<mzanetti> but yeah, if unsure === is probably the better choice
<Cimi> Saviq, you mean the opposite
<Saviq> Cimi, no, I mean that
<Cimi> Saviq, == doesn't care of the type
<Cimi> unless I completely misunderstood the two
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, so === is type-safe
<Saviq> r
<Saviq> Cimi, because it checks for the type
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not safer for *you*, but it's safer for the code ;)
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> code, you owe me a beer then
<tsdgeos> argg, my stuff failed in autoland too
<tsdgeos> at least it did not crash like with the others :D
<tsdgeos> s/autoland/ci
 * tsdgeos tries to reproduce
<Cimi> this is weird
<Cimi> so if I change the opacity of a parent
<Cimi> it changes the opacity of all children's?
<Cimi> like multiplying the opacity of each childrens with the opacity of the parent?
<Cimi> I supposed it was simply composing the opacity
<tsdgeos> it does multiply yes
<tsdgeos> what do you mean with composing the opacity?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, compiz transparency
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it changes the transparency of everything
<Cimi> tsdgeos, makes the texture containing the elements transparent, the parent
<Cimi> not changing the opacity of each of them
<tsdgeos> isn't this the same?
<Cimi> nope
<tsdgeos> it doesn't change the opacity of the children
<tsdgeos> it just changes its opacity
<tsdgeos> happens that children are inside
<Cimi> it changes the opacity of each children I believe
<Cimi> let me play with gimp
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> their opacity is still 1
<Cimi> it's not
<Cimi> I have to see in gimp
<tsdgeos> of course they are painted at the 0.5 opacity if the parent is at 0.5
<tsdgeos> but that's becuause you changed the opacity of the parent
<Cimi> this is wrong
<tsdgeos> no its not
<Cimi> it should be composited
<tsdgeos> it's totally reasonable
<tsdgeos> otherwise if i want to make something 0.5 transparent
<tsdgeos> i should go to all its children and make them 0.5 transparent
<tsdgeos> which makes no sense at all
<Cimi> I want a carousel semi transparent
<Cimi> I don't want all the children to be transparent!!
<Cimi> this is quay qml does
<Cimi> *what
<tsdgeos> what measn "a carousel semi transparent"
<tsdgeos> if you don't change the opacity of the children?
<Cimi> the whole component
<Cimi> I change the opacity of the texture of the carousel
<Cimi> not of all the damn children!
<tsdgeos> am i the only one here not understanding what Cimi is saying?
<Cimi> so If I change the opacity of the parent, it recurses in all children and multiply the opacity of the parent for the parent of the children
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> and that's how it should be
<tsdgeos> otherwise you won't see anything transparent
<Cimi> of course I would
<Cimi> if it was composited
<tsdgeos> what would be transparent?
<tsdgeos> if the carousel draws nothing by itself
<tsdgeos> it's only the children that draw stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think that failure could be unearthed by your "do-not-do-if-parent-gone" fix https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/349/?
<Cimi> so I need a shader
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't think so
<Cimi> I think so, I need to composite
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't think so either
<tsdgeos> Saviq: testing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't see that failure yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and landing failed the same test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, test the carousel preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, see how badly the carousel tiles overlap with transparency
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is because they are painted with the opacity of their parent
<tsdgeos> i don't see any problem
<tsdgeos> what would you expect to see?
<tsdgeos> ah wait i think i'm starting to understand you
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the tiles to be at 1 opacity with a global opacity set by the parent
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can do this with a shader I believe
<Cimi> taking the texture of the whole carousel and painting with opacity of the parent
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos not sure it applies here but qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#layer.enabled-prop layer helps with opacities doing unexpected things
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok yes, sorry was not understanding you
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, your branch conflicts with trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, layer works!
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to be used sparingly, though
<Cimi> Saviq, carousel?
<Saviq> Cimi, layer
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, in carousel when highlight index is not -1?
<Cimi> can I?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, definitely only when the preview is happening
<Saviq> Cimi, what it does is render the whole item off-screen and then mapped as a whole to the right place
<Saviq> Cimi, which means it uses more memory
<tsdgeos> it's weird because http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452734/ breaks when enabling layer.enabled :S
<tsdgeos> ah, no geometry
<tsdgeos> silly me
<tsdgeos> yeah that's what cimi was describing and the stubborn in me wasn't understanding
<Cimi> Saviq, it looks like it clips outside though
<tsdgeos> Cimi: make sure the geometry of the item is defined correctly
<tsdgeos> or even use the layer.something property that is about the geometry of the layer
<Saviq> Cimi, it might indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that test that failed is one of the "hard" ones
<tsdgeos> basically we flick and then test that it's still moving
<tsdgeos> but what if the thing is ultra slow and it's not moving anymore?
<tsdgeos> the test fails
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are there simple ones? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> anything that is not time dependant
<Saviq> tsdgeos, those are, unfortunately, run on VMs indeed
<mhr3> sil2100, how far are we with unity-scopes-shell?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure what we can do here, other than flick again if when i am asking if it's moving it's not
<dednick> mhr3: WTF is going on?!
<mhr3> dednick, ehm, sounds like fun is?! :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, real solution would be to override the time source
<dednick> mhr3: does the dee proxy post all the dbus events at same time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's something we won't do now - so if you can find a reliable workaround, do
<mhr3> dednick, yes, that's what i said in the mp
<mhr3> dednick, cause dbus-wise a transaction is a single signal
<dednick> server as well as proxy i mean.
<dednick> oh. hm
<dednick> ok
<dednick> mhr3: is it on a sep thread?
<mhr3> dednick, nope, main
<dednick> mhr3: AHHH!!?!!
<dednick> wtf
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll try
 * tsdgeos sees tryCompareFunction and thinks we should contribute it upstream
<dednick> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6452782/ the incrementing number in the middle is the event loop count (static object posting event every cycle [i hope]). addr on right is just for grep
<dednick> mhr3: it's all in the same damn loop number.
<mhr3> dednick, so you believe me now? :)
<dednick> mhr3: you mean that something funky is going on?
<dednick> mhr3: no, i don't believe you that it's all in same cycle. will not believe it!
<mhr3> dednick, despite all the evidence?! did you start believing in unicorns and lepricons too? :P
<sil2100> mhr3: unity-scopes-shell? We're in universe already with that
<dednick> more likely....
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess it's time for unity-scopes-api now, no?
<mhr3> sil2100, yep
<mhr3> sil2100, fwiw the control file should be cleaned up, i added some workarounds there since the zmqpp-dev was broken
<sil2100> mhr3: will do that then ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: I filed bug #1253603 which should be retraced properly
<ubot5> bug 1253603 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Qt 5.2: unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253603
<Saviq> Mirv, will it know to use the PPA? also, unfortunately that's not going to give us much, I'm afraid ;/
<Saviq> Mirv, SIGABRT always retrace to _GI_raise with no real info on what happened, or what the message was (as it's usually an assert)
<Saviq> but I'll keep an eye on it
<mhr3> dednick, when do you print the "processing changes end"?
<mhr3> dednick, inside flushChanges()?
<dednick> mhr3: at the end of processChange()
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, it failed out until I added the PPA deb+src url:s to the daisy configuration
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, let's see
<mhr3> dednick, say what now?
<dednick> mhr3: "processing changes" is printed at start of processChange() function, and "processing changes end" is at the end of the function
<mhr3> dednick, so all the invalid data() calls somehow happen between processChanged() and flushChanges()?
<dednick> mhr3: well, in between processChanged and the "changeset-finished" signal
<Mirv> Saviq: oh right, with "which should be retraced properly" I meant that theoretically I retraced it properly with my current know-how (using view on device once, then retracing with lp:daisy and PPA sources added on host machine, then sending)
<mhr3> dednick, so what's the "flushing changes"?
<dednick> the changeset end.
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, you mean you retraced it locally, got it ;0
<mhr3> but there is "changeset end"
<Mirv> :)
<dednick> mhr3: but the print "changeset end " comes before flushChanges
<mhr3> dednick, perhaps just pastebin the printing diff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157087510/Stacktrace.txt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's from bug #1253603
<ubot5> bug 1253603 in Unity 8 "Qt 5.2: unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253603
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it failed assert "m_nodes.contains(node)"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that file has changed considerably since beta1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's good news
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑↑
<tsdgeos> Mirv: any chance you package the rc1 snapshot?
<tsdgeos> http://download.qt-project.org/snapshots/qt/5.2/5.2.0-rc1/2013-11-21_160/
<tsdgeos> it's not official rc1
<tsdgeos> but it's much better than what we have for testing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how far away would 'official rc1' be/
<Saviq> mooooom I want my rshift back ;9
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah I'd hope for the real one which should be still out this week, originally Tuesday, but still..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "this week"
<tsdgeos> but today is thursday already :D
<dednick> mhr3: i think this will do it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6452852/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv, FWIW, the changes between the snapshot and official rc1 will probably be minimal
<Saviq> if any
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "a bit" was a bit of understatment :D
<tsdgeos> see http://pastebin.kde.org/pmkjmy8pc
<tsdgeos> 109 files changed, 3193 insertions(+), 1492 deletions(-)
<greyback> Saviq: that assert error fixed since beta1: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-34311
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Cimi> Saviq, this clip is annoying... might use a shadereffect
<Saviq> Cimi, that will clip, too
<Cimi> why?
<Cimi> because it's ouseide the item?
<Saviq> Cimi, because ShaderSource only looks within the bounds of the item it's sourcing from
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, so if I use a container?
<Mirv> it'll be easier if it's enough to build qtbase + qtdeclarative or such
<mhr3> dednick, but, but... that's impossible!
<Saviq> Cimi, if everything will be within the bounds of the item, layer will work just the same
<dednick> mhr3: I KNOW!
<Saviq> Cimi, layer is effectively just a shortcut to shadersource
<mhr3> dednick, can you get full stacktrace of the "No row..."?
<mhr3> who the hell calls that
<Cimi> mmm ok
<dednick> mhr3: er, yeah, but it sucks, so i'm currently building debug symbols for qtbase/declarative
<Saviq> Mirv, that would be a start, sure
<Saviq> Mirv, it's what we're using most anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm not convinced of that
<mhr3> dednick, why don't you just apt-get them?
<dednick> mhr3: um. where from?
<Cimi> Saviq, if I put layer.enabled = true
<Cimi> Saviq, on a container
<Cimi> it doesn't seem to apply layers on the children's too
<Cimi> so I can't really do that
<mhr3> dednick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, just looking now
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#layer.sourceRect-prop
<Cimi> Saviq, :D
<Cimi> Saviq, just now that I was happy to play with shaders :D
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos told you to look over those before
<Cimi> Saviq, I missed that, yeah he told me
<Saviq> Mirv, so bug #1253603 is fixed past beta1, want to mark it somehow for that?
<ubot5> bug 1253603 in Unity 8 "Qt 5.2: unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253603
<Saviq> we need a way to track upstream JIRA bugs in LP
<Saviq> /food
<dednick> mhr3: hm.. still not much help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6452903/
<mhr3> dednick, that does not look like the main thread
<mhr3> dednick, info threads
<mhr3> where's the *?
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm no
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll tell you after your lunch
<dednick> mhr3: thread 1. "unity8"
<mhr3> wtf just got wtf-er
<mhr3> dednick, let's just say that your computer is broken, k? :P
<tsdgeos> lol
<dednick> mhr3: sounds like a plan to me
<ScopeParking> #ubuntu-unity, If someone could tell me what avant-window-navigator on WPD8 is ? seriously (I check the logs for this channel later - so tell myself) , that'd be great .. bye .. off for date night : avant-window-navigator | http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/avant-window-navigator-gets-new.html
<ScopeParking> leaves.
<dednick> mhr3: something else a bit odd. This all happens on the first event cycle that the object is alive.
<dednick> mhr3: i mean, the first cycle it exists.
<mhr3> dednick, object == the dee model, or the DeeListModel?
<dednick> mhr3: the DeeListModel
<mhr3> hmmmm
<mhr3> but that means that the model is already synchronized
<Mirv> Saviq: marked, and trying a build of qtbase snapshot now
<tsdgeos> grrr, now the test failed somewhere else
<tsdgeos> actually a different test
<mhr3> dednick, idea - i think the read to this model is coming because of a change in a different model
<mhr3> dednick, can you pastebin an unfilitered output?
<mhr3> unfiltered*
<mhr3> cause things are complicated in category models
<mhr3> all the data is one sharedmodel, but that shared model has data for all categories, so results are split up by category in a filteredmodel
<mhr3> so it's possible that one category emits flush, but that somehow triggers read in a different category which is in middle of transaction
<dednick> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6453015/
<mhr3> and that would totally explain it
<mhr3> exactly, flush in a different model right before the invalid reads
<dednick> mhr3: hm. i c
<mhr3> dednick, we could update the count after each processChange(), that might actually fix it
<mhr3> although a bit nasty
<dednick> mhr3: .. dont think so. you need to update the count between start/endAdd/Remove
<mhr3> and not just a bit
<mhr3> well.. you *should* :)
<dednick> i mean startRemoveRows / endRemoveRows
<dednick> mhr3: no, i think there are actually issues if you dont.
<dednick> hm. but we shouldnt be receiving reads from one model when another is flushed.
<mhr3> dednick, well if the flush removes stuff, it might change the position of a different view so it might become visible
<mhr3> dednick, more hack ideas - flush inside rowCount()?
<dednick> mhr3: rowCount is only called if it changes...
<mhr3> dednick, or if it becomes visible :)
<dednick> mhr3: well, why are we receiving other model messages between the start/changes/end of a set anyway?
<dednick> mhr3: i thought you said it was sync ;)
<mhr3> well.. yea :)
<dednick> NO!!!
<mhr3> disregarded the master shared model thing
<dednick> finger pointing!
<dednick> mhr3: any way to make it sync?
<mhr3> thinking
<mhr3> i guess we'd need a demultiplexor that's dee-qt aware
<mhr3> so that if a changeset is in progress in one submodel the changes are flushed if the next change is going to affect a different submodel
<dednick> um. hm. so the events are coming into the master interleaved?
<mhr3> not necessarily, the problem is that the changeset-end is done in all submodels at the same time
<mhr3> so the transaction is "shared" in all the submodels
<dednick> hm.
<mhr3> which means that we'd need to turn the master transaction into multiple transactions in the filtermodels
<mhr3> so... a real fix is to implement proper model demultiplexor inside unity-core
<mhr3> not trivial, but not too hard either
<mhr3> plus all the code could really go there, it'd just transparently work in the upper layers
<dandrader> Saviq, when do we get a new unity8 release?
<mhr3> all it needs is to serialize and changesets for the submodels
<dandrader> Saviq, is CI still messed up
<dednick> mhr3: i'm presuming you're talking about the agreggator scope here right?
<mhr3> dednick, i'm talking about the ScopeProxy::GetResultsForCategory()
<mhr3> dednick, right now it just returns a bunch of DeeFilterModels, which are basically independent and share the transaction
<mhr3> if there was this demultiplexor that would feed the data to them, it could make sure the transactions can't be active in parallel
<mhr3> dednick, as a bonus it'd even be slightly more efficient ;)
<mhr3> dednick, dunno if you want to take a stab at that
<dednick> mhr3: why bother with shared transactions in the first place? Seeing as they're going to turn into separate ones anyway.
<dednick> mhr3: or is it just a unity thing that it's separating them?
<dednick> as in if we just had a view with all the results, it would screw it up.
<mhr3> dednick, i guess i didn't really think that through when implementing the changesets, if a FilteredModel is attached to a model, it will emit changeset-being and end when the parent model does
<dednick> mhr3: i c
<mhr3> so if you have multiple filtermodels there.. yey.. shared transactions
<dednick> yeah
<mhr3> but i don't really see a general way around that, what helps us is that we really want model demultiplexing - in our scenario you can't have one row present in multiple submodels, so the changesets can be fairly easily serialized
<dednick> mhr3: I'll take a look, but don't really get where the demultiplexer would fit in
<mhr3> dednick, between the sharedmodel and the filtermodels
<mhr3> dednick, right now the filtermodels just connect to the parent's row-added/removed etc, and decide if they want the row on each change
<dednick> mhr3: yup, i see that
<mhr3> dednick, if a single demultiplexor connected to the row-changes, it could push the data to the filtermodel itself, and keep track on which was pushed to last, and if that changed, emit changeset-end on it
<dednick> mhr3: and emit a changeset-start on that one again for it's next change presumably
<mhr3> right
<dednick> mhr3: ok, i think i get it.
<mhr3> fwiw it shouldn't need any new dee api :)
<mhr3> unless you want to implement the demultiplexor inside dee itself
<mhr3> which would actually be useful :)
<dednick> mhr3:  how would i stop the signals being connected between the shared and filters model if i didnt add to dee api?
<mhr3> dednick, hm, right... at the very least you could pass null to the notify functions
<mhr3> then they wouldn't accept any rows
<mhr3> ok NULL wouldn't work, but empty function would
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, well, we're still having some issues, but those shouldn't prevent a release
<Saviq> didrocks, if we wanted a unity8 release, landing ask as usual, still/
<Saviq> ?
<didrocks> Saviq: yep
<didrocks> Saviq: just with the infra half-working, it's taking delays
<didrocks> Saviq: and there is a regression on the phone for wireless which block us FYI
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine, was just wondering - are we ever going back to auto release?
<Mirv> Saviq: basically as soon as the CI + autotesting on devices is working, so that we get the same results we now get manually
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, looking forward
<Mirv> and the current queue needs to be unlocked in a manaed way before, also
<Mirv> Saviq: me too :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/raise-sigstop/+merge/191212 has the test added
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, think this is ok now: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<nic-doffay> I updated the FilterGrid test.
<Saviq> mzanetti, bear in mind it depends on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/191224 for Mir
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i'll review
<nic-doffay> ta tsdgeos
<Cimi> Saviq, the clipping is annoying
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried changing the rect of the layer, but it scales the texture
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I need to use a shader
<Cimi> well
<Cimi> actually no...
<Cimi> depends on what the shader gets
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm just trying to tell you that ShaderSource behaves exactly the same as layer does
<Cimi> Saviq, but why?
<Saviq> Cimi, or well, not exactly
<Cimi> Saviq, if I take a container
<Cimi> Saviq, the content of this container is like a texture, no?
<Cimi> like an image
<Saviq> Cimi, just stop drawing outside of the item bounds ;0
<Cimi> Saviq, I am trying :-\
<Saviq> grrrrr rshift
<Cimi> Saviq, it's the up scaling of the selected tile
<Cimi> it's scaled up by 1.1, 1.5 etc
<Cimi> *1.15
<Cimi> so it goes outside the bounds
<Saviq> Cimi, using a transform?
<Cimi> Saviq, currently I have top and bottom margin
<Saviq> Cimi, you can override the ShaderEffect of the layert
<Cimi> let me try with transform
<Saviq> -t
<Cimi> I want to try with the shadereffect
<Cimi> in any case
<Cimi> let me realise I'm stupid
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you know when qt 5.2 is going to be releases (upstream I mean)
<dandrader> released
<tsdgeos> dandrader: before end of year is the target i think
<dandrader> ok
<tsdgeos> http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-5.2-release
<tsdgeos> that's not true anymore
<tsdgeos> since the RC isn't there yet
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, interesting
<tsdgeos> it's supposed to be now-ish
<dandrader> tsdgeos, was reading the IRC log, the RC should be decided next Monday
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> has qtubuntu stopped linking?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: can you check?
<greyback> tsdgeos: which qt version?
<tsdgeos> 5.0.x
<greyback> ok, checking...
<tsdgeos> greyback: trusty up-to-date
<tsdgeos> /home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/qtubuntu/qtubuntu/src/platforms/base/context.cc:59: undefined reference to `eglDestroyContext'
<tsdgeos> seems we don't link to egl when we should
<greyback> hmm
<greyback> I had similar yesterday on my phone
<greyback> thoght it was my fault
<tsdgeos> probably mir or something stopped pulling it
<tsdgeos> but if we use it direcrly
<tsdgeos> we should be linking to it
<tsdgeos> not expect others to pull it
 * tsdgeos does a MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, in session, but see you're handling
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/egl_link/+merge/196120
<greyback> tsdgeos: ta, but would that be set in a pkgconfig file somewhere?
<tsdgeos> greyback: why?
<tsdgeos> we're using it ourselves and not exposing it to anyone else (afaics)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I was getting this linking error as well
<tsdgeos> so doesn't make much sense for it to be in an input pkgconfig nor in an output one, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, my solution was to manually modify the build files to refer to the missing lib
<tsdgeos> dandrader: getting it in qtubuntu or where?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, qtubuntu
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I wondered why other people were not getting this error as well but did not investigate further
<tsdgeos> new mir landed yesterday, so probably changed the game
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that's what I had to do to have it working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453587/
<greyback> tsdgeos: well that switch is set in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/egl.pc which is supplied by libegl1-mesa-dev, so let's just use that
<tsdgeos> greyback: ah you mean using the pkg-config of egl
<tsdgeos> sure, can do that
<greyback> tsdgeos: indeed. Sorry
<dandrader> is Dash::test_show_scope_on_load qmltest know to be unstable?
<dandrader> known
<dandrader> hmm, seems so. My MP is not the only one getting this failure...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'm on it
<tsdgeos> if you guys stop approving stuff
<tsdgeos> mine will get jenkins cycles faster
<tsdgeos> and we'll all be happier once it's merged
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, cool. you already have an MP for it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yessir
<dandrader> tsdgeos, link please
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/LVWPH_do_not_do_stuff_if_parent_gone
<tsdgeos> it's actually more about a different one
<tsdgeos> but i added some extra code for this one too
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/egl_link/+merge/196120
<dandrader> man, looks tricky
<greyback> tsdgeos: nice
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it is :-/
<tsdgeos> let's hope my MR actually fixes it or at least gives good enough info of what's going on
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's merging here http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/754/console
<tsdgeos> yep, following at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/362/console
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: did my reasoning convince you?
<tsdgeos> merged \o/
<tsdgeos> now let's see if others merge too
<tsdgeos> and it's not only one time luck
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 crash on shutdown https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1253685
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1253685 not found
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seen earlier? worth looking at at all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: digging
<tsdgeos> don't remember it at first sight
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it seems that the InputArea that received the destroyed signal was also destroyed, since its internal dptr is 0 ( isSignalConnected (signal_index=28, this=0x0) )
<tsdgeos> but had a look at the code and can't see how that can happen
<tsdgeos> since when the inputarea is destroyed it says the world they don't care about them anymore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<tsdgeos> or something else got borked in memory and what we're seeing is stuff that was already crashed before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, let's see what happens under 5.2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess not reproduceable?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just stop unity8
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, run from the console
<tsdgeos> that used to work a while ago
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Ctrl+C
<Saviq> → crash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to dig or wait for 5.2 update?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got another one from 5.2, let's see how that looks like ;)
<tsdgeos> he he
<Cimi> Saviq, shader effect works btw
<Cimi> I don't like the code though :)
<tsdgeos> 3 CI successes in a row
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kudos
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454131/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, on the qtubuntu egl thing? Yeah, I don't have a strong option there to be honest
<Cimi> this one is probably easier to read http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454148/
<tsdgeos> oki
<Cimi> Saviq, can I do that or it sucks? ^
<Saviq> Cimi, not gonna be able to look at this today
<Saviq> Mirv, ping
<kgunn> alan_g: worked like a champ
<kgunn> i even verified what i built was really installed
<kgunn> alan_g: oops...wait a minute
<Mirv> Saviq: popong
<Saviq> Mirv, you somehow managed to get apport-cli to file a bug against 5.2
<Saviq> Mirv, or well, apport, not necessarily 5.2
<Saviq> Mirv, I got the retrace, but couldn't get apport to file the bug
<Saviq> Mirv, did you use some trick to get it up?
<Mirv> Saviq: vim file.crash, remove the line that has the message about why it can't be submitted :)
<Saviq> Mirv, lol
<Saviq> Mirv, nice one
<Mirv> you're welcome. I'd prefer some --project unity8 or such ie "just file it, just not against Ubunti"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, does finally 5.2 fix the flick velocity and deceleration?
<Cimi> otherwise let's patch!!!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-22
<Mirv> Saviq: qtbase was fine, it's taking some extra effort to get newer qtdeclarative
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, there's quite some changes
<mhr3> mzanetti, quick review pls https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/fix-1237829/+merge/196188
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, mind giving that category branch a review? I'd like to land it before having to merge trunk again :P
<mzanetti> mhr3: yes sir
<mhr3> mzanetti, danke schon
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i'll try, but i want to finish what i'm doing now and then i have an appointment with my freind the dentist
<tsdgeos> so may not be able to look at it before lunch
<mzanetti> (actually if you don't use ö for schön it has a different meaning :D )
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, oh dear, good luck!
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, that's no worries, sometime today is cool.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i'm already unlucky, that's why i'm going there
<tsdgeos> something wrong happened yesterday evening with my implant :'(
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... did I forget that in my branch?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I've managed to avoid issue thus far. No idea how.
<mzanetti> ah no... it's in the scope
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ouch. I imagine that's painful.
<tsdgeos> not really painful atm
<tsdgeos> just sad of what it probably means
<tsdgeos> that is getting a whole new implant
<tsdgeos> which is something i'm not looking forward
<mhr3> mzanetti, we moved the scopes plugin out from lp:unity8, and you pushed a change there, so backporting it
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, well fingers crossed it's something a little simpler than that.
<tsdgeos> there's always hope!
<mzanetti> mhr3: aaah. cool
<mzanetti> why oh why isn't there a itemAt(index) in the ListView
<Saviq> mzanetti, because it might not exist ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah. good point
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> still... it *might* return 0 in that case
<mhr3> didrocks, no sil today?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but it suddenly becomes pretty useless, when for most cases it will return 0
<Saviq> did you guys see todays' google doodle? Doctor Who FTW!
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... you're probably right
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no checking now!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mega!
<Wug> can someone tell me what conf files unity depends on? unity won't start on one of my user accounts and I think it's probably a flubbed up conf file
<mzanetti> Saviq: no google doodle here
<Saviq> mzanetti, orly?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not on google.com either?
<mzanetti> hehe... only on google.pl
<didrocks> mhr3: no, he had to leave for personal/family reason
<didrocks> mhr3: he will be back on Monday
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://www.google.co.uk/
<mzanetti> not on .de, not on .com and not on .ch (which is what google thinks is my location for some reason)
<mzanetti> oh right... on .co.uk too
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, .com makes sense, as that's equivalent to .ch in your case then
<Saviq> greyback, Doctor Who doodle! ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting how they decided you guys don't do Doctor Who :D
<greyback> Saviq: what?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, they're probably right. haven't seen a single episode of that
<Saviq> greyback, https://www.google.co.uk/
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not that big here either
<greyback> weird. I'm not that into it either
<Saviq> greyback, not big in IE? so it's just a UK thing?
<Saviq> at least google.ie has it, too
<greyback> I've a few friends who like it, but yeah, it's more a UK thing
<Saviq> mhr3, forgot about one thing - please add unity-plugin-scopes to the build scripts
<Saviq> mhr3, as there's no other way to get runtime depends on your dev machine
<Saviq> mhr3, actually let me
<mhr3> yea, not liking much that this is more or less making people use t
<mhr3> well... unless you're happy with mock scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, we're all meant to be using t anyway, are we not
<Saviq> mhr3, why does unity-plugin-scopes ship a .pc file?
<Saviq> mhr3, are we linking against it somewhere?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, but if we wanted to dlopen it, it has the libdir
<Saviq> mhr3, why would we want to dlopen it?
<mhr3> Saviq, but don't really see a usage for it atm
<Saviq> mhr3, right ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, that doesn't mean it can't be there though :)
<Saviq> mhr3, WHAT!
<Saviq> ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, soo, if you search for "Xbmc", do you get the web remote in More suggestions?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or xbmcremote, for that matter, if you don't have it installed?
<Saviq> mhr3, you ↑?
<mhr3> Saviq, phone?
<Saviq> mhr3, click scope, yes
<mhr3> my battery is dead again, give me a minute
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I do
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting, not here for me
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah wait. I have both installed
<mzanetti> lemme uninstall
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's about the remote stuff, not local
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how do you build ubuntu-ui-toolkit if v8 is not there in Qt 5.2?
<mzanetti> Saviq: works here (with image 10)
<mzanetti> let me try on the development device with image 27
<mzanetti> if that doesn't hard-reset before I get to it :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: remove the v8 build-dependency line from debian/control
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so you've kind of patched the package
<Mirv> tsdgeos: no, I haven't built it, I thought you were asking how you could build it
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but it's at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages
<Mirv> tsdgeos: for quantal, yes :)
<tsdgeos> ah that's from march
<Saviq> interesting that it actually works, then
<Saviq> without rebuilds
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. it works with image 27 too
<Saviq> mzanetti, veery interesting
<Saviq> I'll have to talk to alecu, then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you know of any magic we could use to disable it depending on the packge that is being built so works for obth?
<tsdgeos> both = Qt 5.0 and 5.2
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm not getting anything for searches
<mhr3> just surfacing
<Saviq> mhr3, neither xbmc or Xbmc?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh yea, lowercase works
<Saviq> mhr3, so yeah, we got case sensitive search somewhere
<Saviq> interesting it works for mzanetti
<Saviq> or he's lying to us again, bastard :P
<mzanetti> what do you mean with "again"? :P
<Saviq> doesn't want to do work, he does!
<mzanetti> Saviq: do I need to send you pictures?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mhr3> mzanetti, he knows they'd be photoshopped ;P
<Mirv> tsdgeos: first thing would be to test whether it really needs that build dependency (in other words, does qtdeclarative-private-dev require v8's private headers to work). if it works without, just remove it for 5.0 too.
<Saviq> mzanetti, j/k, it's just an interesting data point
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if it doesn't work, qtdeclarative-private-dev 5.0.x should probably depend on the v8 private dev, resolving the problem
<mzanetti> Saviq: no worries. I understand this was joking
<mzanetti> but really it works here on image 10 and 27
<Cimi> Saviq, when you have time can you tell me if I can use that shader?
<mzanetti> typing "xb" gives me Xbmcremote in installed and XBMC Web remote in more suggestions
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd rather see a branch for review, if that's ok with you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, how about 'Xb'? uppercase?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll try
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... interesting. that doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, see!
<Saviq> mzanetti, liar liar, pants on fire!
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> Mirv: +1 if you make  qtdeclarative-private-dev 5.0.x depend on libqt5v8-5-private-dev then we can drop the dependency from ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mzanetti> I intentionally was fighting the the OSK to let me start lowercase because I thought that's the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's how I discovered it in the first place
<Saviq> mzanetti, just typed, and nothing came up
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I guess they do "search == entry.toLowerCase()"
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, lowercasing on just one hand probably
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so i ifdef-ed Florian's branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1_with_ifdefs/+merge/196165 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dpr_rebase_qt_5.1_with_ifdefs/+merge/196253 you'll need someone to review them now :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. would need someone to sponsor lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_5.0.2
<tsdgeos> Mirv: don't think i can do that can i?
<tsdgeos> well i can push shadeslayer or riddell if that helps :D
<tsdgeos> not sure the pushing would work otoh
<tsdgeos> ok, off to the dentist, wish me luck
<Mirv> riddell could upload it sure, or anyone from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<Mirv> tsdgeos: good luck! :)
<Mirv> it's good that you can type without teeth
<Cimi> Saviq, ust realised that since the carousel preview is broken in trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, it's better to postpone after my dash renderers branch
<Cimi> we cannot test this
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> mhr3, pushed two commits to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/move-scopes-plugin-out/+merge/194910
<Saviq> mhr3, please have a look
<mhr3> Saviq, looks good
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll let CI look at it again and top-approve if it's looking good
<mhr3> kk
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll clean the whole paths story in unity8 (based on unity-api) in a later change
<Saviq> mhr3, ah well, it's going to fail in CI now, need a release of unity-api first
<Saviq> unless it's there in mbs
<Saviq> which it should be...
<mhr3> right, any ideas when autolanding is going to work again?
<Saviq> meaning daily release?
<Saviq> mhr3, I was told yesterday that... not until Airline CI ;/
<mhr3> ehm
<Saviq> mhr3, or at least not until the results they get from manual testing == that from automagic testing
<Saviq> mhr3, depends on who you ask ;)
<mhr3> i started wondering what's the proper emoticon for /pulls gun to head
<mhr3> i guess this will suffice:
<mhr3> kmn
<mzanetti> dandrader: reviewed this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/gestureTestsBaseClass/+merge/196256
<Saviq> mzanetti, noticed something in music-preview - you calculate the percent value just to then convert it back to real (* 100; / 100)
<Saviq> mzanetti, could we drop the 100?
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably. I'll have a look
<Saviq> mzanetti, and call it "progress"
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. good catch. pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably not the biggest resource hog in our codebase ;)
<mzanetti> lol... probably not
<Saviq> greyback had a good idea yesterday - thanks to 'atlasing' textures in Qt 5.2, it should be relatively easy to see what we're uploading to the GPU
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1252736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Qt5.2] UbuntuShape content is incorrect, garbage shown" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> and reviewing that to reduce it
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll review https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/191224 too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure, can do
<dandrader> mzanetti, updated
<mzanetti> dandrader: cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you test with that? without it the test in unity8 should fail under Mir?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no I didn't test it on the device (shame on me)
<Saviq> mzanetti, please do, if we f*ck this up the shell won't start or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: but why do we need to raise SIGSTOP twice?
<Saviq> mzanetti, once
<Saviq> mzanetti, once for Mir, once for Surfaceflinger
<Saviq> mzanetti, but in the Mir case, unity8 doesn't know, so we're raising from unity-mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a FIXME on that from greyback in the unity-mir MP
 * greyback is being talked about a lot today
<Saviq> greyback, your ears tingle, don't they? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm still not sure why we need this unity-mir at all
<greyback> Saviq: nah, trying to get some work done, so shuddup!
<mzanetti> lets refer to him as grayback in order not to trigger his highlight :D
<greyback> lol
<Saviq> 50 shades of Grayback?
<greyback> oh yeah
<greyback> that's my biography title, right there
<Saviq> ;D
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you explain me why we can't raise the signal inside unity for both cases?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because unity8 doesn't know when to raise it yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, as by then they're two different threads
<Saviq> mzanetti, when startShell is called in the Mir case, Mir is getting ready
<Saviq> mzanetti, in a separate thread
<mzanetti> Saviq: but by the time we call app->exec() we should be ready, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not necessarily
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a race
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's Mir that calls startShell
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. that's what I understood too
<Saviq> mzanetti, but there's no guarantee it's ready to accept connections by then
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I thought it should do that only when it's ready
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> ok then... I guess that's what it is
<mzanetti> Saviq: still a bit strange that the QPA doesn't have issues if the display server is not up yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, you could argue that by the time it starts the 'client' (unity8 in our case)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it has to be ready indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. that's what I meant...
<Saviq> greyback, can you comment ↑ by the time startShell is called by Mir, it has to be ready to accept connections, no?
<Saviq> greyback, so mzanetti has a good point that's when we could raise SIGSTOP, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the reason why we raise from unity-mir is because it's closer to the real point where it indeed is ready
<mzanetti> mhm... does it make such a difference in practice?
<Saviq> although I agree that we probably don't really care, 'cause clients connecting before unity8 connects are not really helpful anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mzanetti> and if we're adding a FIXME I for one would vote to add the fixme in unity's main (like: FIXME: try to do this earlier)
<mzanetti> and try to keep the codepath somewhat linear
<mzanetti> Saviq: so yes. I'd vote for doing everything in unity8
<mzanetti> grayback, err greyback: ^
<greyback> sorry I've been thinking
<Saviq> mzanetti, that was the plan all along, but we somehow got hung up on the start/stop/pause listener
<Saviq> greyback, don't be sorry, it's ok
<greyback> mir server will be up before startShell is called
<mzanetti> brb
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, it can't call startShell before it's ready to accept connections as that would be pretty racy
<greyback> so yeah, could be done in unity8 alone.
<greyback> I think I prefered this solution as it's the direction I want to bring unity-mir in
<greyback> where instead of this QMirServerApplication crap, the QPA plugin itself starts Mir
<Saviq> greyback, still, the SIGSTOP is pretty specific to unity8
<Saviq> greyback, not to Mir
<greyback> true
<Saviq> greyback, unity-mir shouldn't really have anything 'unity8' in it
<greyback> yep.
<greyback> ok I can remove that MR. Who will add to unity8?
<Saviq> greyback, I'll fix mine
<greyback> okies
<Saviq> greyback, can you please verify with Mir folk that this is indeed ok?
<Saviq> greyback, I vaguely remember talking about this and maybe there was actually a reason that I can't remember now?
<mzanetti> re
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed to my branch
<Guest49169> Saviq, any idea what package I'm missing with this: Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: organizer v8
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be testable under both sflinger and mir with no other changes
<mzanetti> Guest49169: libqt5v8-dev
<mzanetti> Guest49169: and libqt5pim-dev
<Guest49169> mzanetti, nice one!
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll test
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, we need the unity-mir thing. Mir is not running when startShell called
<greyback> mzanetti: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, how can this be?
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... I'd expect QQuickView to complain about that
<mzanetti> unless there is some logic which just waits
<Saviq> greyback, so we're just assuming it will get ready between calling startShell and calling exec()?
<Guest49169> mzanetti, can't find any libqt5pim-dev
<mzanetti> in which case we'd be fine to emit it in startShell too I guess
<greyback> mzanetti: startShell is an Mir internal client, which is handled differently to external clients
<Saviq> greyback, right, it's not going through the socket
<Saviq> <facepalm/>
<greyback> right
<mzanetti> ah ok. that explains things
 * Saviq uncommits
 * greyback restores MR
<mzanetti> Guest49169: hmm... seems it's called qt5pim-dev without lib
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback: sorry for the confusion then...
<Guest49169> mzanetti, thank you
<Saviq> mzanetti, no worries, maybe it'll burn into my mind finally
<Saviq> mzanetti, I *did* know that before
<greyback> mzanetti: new MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/196269
<mzanetti> greyback: seems to conflict
<greyback> fixing...
<Saviq> greyback, make the version just 0.2
<Saviq> greyback, cu2d will take care of the rest
<Saviq> /food
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! how to press and hold in qmltests ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just use mousePress instead of mouseClick?
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> om26er: ↑↑
<tsdgeos> and then mouseRelease some time later
<om26er> tsdgeos, thx
<tsdgeos> or even do a tryCompare to what the mousePress is supposed to do
<tsdgeos> that'll do the wait for you
<mzanetti> om26er: tsdgeos: yeah. don't use mouseClick(); wait(); mouseRelease() but rather mouseClick(), tryCompare(), mouseRelease()
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: what's this MR supposed to do, make stuff travel at constant time or make stuff travel at constant speed?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, both.
<tsdgeos> well, oyu can't have both, no?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, actually scratch that just speed.
<nic-doffay> Sorry.
<nic-doffay> So it doesn't increase the greater the grid is.
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't get category expanders, any idea why that could be?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ok, will check later
<tsdgeos> lunch
<tsdgeos> !
<mhr3> Saviq, and yes there are enough results
<mhr3> Saviq, oh and that's with new scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, GenericScopeView.qml:277
<Saviq> mhr3, that's where it decides whether to show them or not - see what's happening there
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, thumbs up here? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/gestureTestsBaseClass/+merge/196256
<mzanetti> dandrader: not really :/
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'd have another 2 nitpicks if you're ok with that
<dandrader> mzanetti, shoot
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/gestureTestsBaseClass/+merge/196256/comments/454085
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: there'd be updated qtbase and qtdeclararative now, but unfortunately unity doesn't seem to start (how do I start unity8 manually to see how it dies, or where's the log?)
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: I can't do much more today, but if you want to see add ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-daily in addition to the beta2 - there are 5.2.0~rc1~20131121 versions of qtbase + qtdeclarative over there
<Mirv> the easiest explanation is that you can't (as usual) build just 2 new modules, but need at least 5-7 before anything starts to work. that's why it's a bit hard to quickly update.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: "start unity8" from the shell?
<dandrader> mzanetti, done
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unknown job
<tsdgeos> Mirv: as phablet user not as root
<mzanetti> dandrader: approved
<Mirv> tsdgeos: start: command not found.. via /sbin it's already running (I can see it's constantly spawning and killing itself), but if I time it right I get the pid but no output
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sigh :-/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah probably more stuff needs rebulding
<tsdgeos> Mirv: maybe you can start those rebuilds now and let them hopefully run thrpugh the weekend?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's usually not a simple rebuild, ie. I'd need to build them locally anyway and adjust packaging as needed
<Mirv> and disable symbols so that the building wouldn't break at those without updates, etc
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<Mirv> but maybe the LP recipes should build our packages in qt5-daily as well, in case a rebuild of those is needed more than of other Qt modules
<Cimi> guys I'll call myself sick for a bit... I've been fighting with a headache since I woke up and I think I'll take it easy for some time until it gets better - can't work with that
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ping, i don't think this thing is working correctly, i'm getting something that doesn't seem like constant speed here, i'll comment on the MR what i'm doing to repro
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, are you getting erratic behaviour with large grids?
<nic-doffay> That's the main reason for this MP.
<tsdgeos> yeah, it opens slow and closes fast
<tsdgeos> seems weird
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers/+merge/196285
<Cimi> Saviq, as said I have headache and I'll try to relax for one or two hours
<Mirv> ...done (recipes)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did 5.2 fix the flick on high dpi?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i do not know
<tsdgeos> florian did some work on make our dpi usage more qt-like so maybe
<tsdgeos> haven't tried myself yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am so frustrated that if you write an app on ubuntu touch, add a flickable, flick
<Cimi> it's bloody slow
<Cimi> just for a stupid default value of flick velocity
<Cimi> it gives the idea ubuntu touch is slow while it's simply doing that due to a property not scaled to highdpi
<tsdgeos> agree
<tsdgeos> d
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so how's the baserenderer thing going need some help in there? or shall i find something else?
<Saviq> Mirv, you can always just 'initctl stop unity8' as phablet to make it stop respawning
<Saviq> Mirv, and then just execute unity8 as usual
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there's one bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I wanted to tackle today
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I'm killed with headache
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can see ^^
<Cimi> I added TODO in the MR
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. doesn't start here. but not entirely sure yet if its my setup
<tsdgeos> Cimi: want me to try to have a look or you get on it on monday?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you want, you can go ahead
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let me build packages
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i'll see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I will otherwise, but not before two hours
<Cimi> tsdgeos, might be simple or not, I don't know
<tsdgeos> Cimi: kill that headache!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you open the carousel preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at the carousel at the bottom
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, made a note. it complains about platform plugin. + qtubuntu seems to fail to build https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+packages?field.series_filter=trusty
<Cimi> tsdgeos, move right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, (the preview list)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you see the carousel going up of some pixels
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, qtubuntu definitely needs a rebuild
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I put an XXX in the code GenericScopeView.qml
<Saviq> Mirv, Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: sensors-private
<Cimi> need to figure out why
<Saviq> Mirv, anyway, have a good weekend! you've spent a lot of time past your due this week already ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks! ;) I checked still that lp:qtubuntu only b-d:s on qtsensors5-dev, not qtsensors5-private-dev. plus there's now this thing that Debian has dropped private headers for qtsensors, and we should theoretically follow them.
<Mirv> (ie qtubuntu shouldn't use the private headers of qtsensors)
<Saviq> Mirv, that deserves a bug against qtubuntu then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: don't know in this case, but that's something we can't do msot probably, if we're using them is because we need them
<Saviq> Mirv, because it means there's a .pro file that uses that module
<Saviq> Mirv, and yeah, what tsdgeos said
<Saviq> we need to see what's what
<Saviq> ricmm, any idea about that, could we do without qtsensors-private-dev?
<Mirv> bug #1254051
<ubot5> bug 1254051 in qtubuntu "Drop qtsensors private headers usage if possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254051
<Saviq> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> ricmm, ↑↑
<ricmm> ??
<ricmm> Saviq: would have to take a look at it
<ricmm> but not sure when
<Saviq> ricmm, mhm
<ricmm> assign to me at the very least
<ricmm> :)
<Saviq> greyback|lunch, standup?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the best way to test signal parameters in events?
<nic-doffay> eg clicked(parameter)
<nic-doffay> onClicked: print(parameter)
<nic-doffay> There's not much in the way of the SignalSpy in the docs.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, SignalSpy collects the arguments in an array
<Saviq> let me check
<Saviq> nic-doffay, signalArguments
<nic-doffay> Saviq, awesome. Where did you find that btw?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so when you spy.wait(), you can then read spy.signalArguments[]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, this time... my head, other times - just ctrl+click on SignalSpy to see the source
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not well codumented indeed
<Saviq> codumented...
<Saviq> codumentation
<Saviq> why would you need two words1
<Saviq> !
<nic-doffay> Saviq, haha no clue. It doesn't even sound vaguely ok.
<nic-doffay> :P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, :Þ
<kgunn> mzanetti: sorry i missed standup, i was just reviewing...so is right edge work stalled?
<mzanetti> kgunn: there are questions for design. I hope to get answers on Tue in my weekly design meeting
<kgunn> mzanetti: cool...
<mzanetti> kgunn: this tuesday I agreed with vesar to postpone it for another week as apparently design was having a larger kickoff meeting for the whole right edge/side stage thing
<mzanetti> kgunn: but yes. at very latest in London we need to figure a roadmap and really get going with this
<Saviq> dednick, there's a crapload of whitespace changes in your dee MP, that expected?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, well, people not clearing their whitespace...
<Saviq> dednick, I know, well, let's see what they say
<dednick> Saviq: they can say whatever, I'm going on holiday! ;)
<Saviq> dednick, I can imagine!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, print signalArgument[0] just gives me an Object object
<nic-doffay> *printing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, it's an array
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or Array
<nic-doffay> signalArguments[0] is an array?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, signalArguments is an array of arrays
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 'cause it collects returns from multiple signal emissions
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right that was going to be my next question!
<nic-doffay> cheers
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so if the signal is fired 5 times, there will be 5 arrays
<Saviq> each containing the parameters to each emission
<tsdgeos> ricmm: Saviq: i'm assigning https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1254051 to myself have a patch that fixes it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254051 in qtubuntu "Drop qtsensors private headers usage if possible" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<ricmm> tsdgeos: perfecto
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for the crash in expanding music in dash...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll just send you the 300MB music I put on there to get it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/less_private/+merge/196304
<tsdgeos> it was just uneeded ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good, I was hoping that's going to be the resolution :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/music.tar.xz
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just unpack into Music and expand the resulting category in Home scope
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos downloads
<tsdgeos> boo, jenkins didn't like my MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to remind, bug #1240408
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<tsdgeos> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: quick
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i removed qtdeclarative5-private-dev,
<tsdgeos> need to add the non prvivate one back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, guess what
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't crash under gdb :P
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> bad gdb bad
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that's with 5.0, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/less_private/+merge/196304 passed CI btw
<Saviq> quick
<Saviq> ah well, it doesn't crash out of gdb now  either :/
<tsdgeos> :-ß
<Saviq> let me reflash
<Saviq> will try to gdb under the retracer
<tsdgeos> oh noes https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/397/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Dash__test_show_scope_on_load/ is back :S
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to split your music preview MP in two
<Saviq> mzanetti, one for unity8 and one for unity-api
<Saviq> tsdgeos, approved
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind giving this a spin and giving your thoughts? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<Saviq> nic-doffay, will do
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> this music thing is weird
<tsdgeos> i only have Saviq's files around but i'm still getting green day's one i copied ages ago and which are not even on disk anymore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in home or on mtp?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try searching
<tsdgeos> /home/phablet/Music/Hey/Miłość! Uwaga! Ratunku! Pomocy!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it sometimes doesn't notice changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but when you search, it usually updates
<tsdgeos> searched and didn't seem to help
<tsdgeos> let me try to reboot
<tsdgeos> nah nothing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't crash either?
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> it's just my green day stuff in there
<tsdgeos> and still works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mediascanner is probably crashing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it doesn't update your db
<tsdgeos> do you know how to run it manually?
<tsdgeos> just mediascanner as phablet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1239561
<ubot5> bug 1239561 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239561
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a) see if you have .crash files for mediascanner-service
<Saviq> if it's crashing for you, there's not much can be done...
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> mediascanner-service[2637]: WARNING warning/fs-walker: Cannot list content of "/home/phablet/Music/happysad": g-io-error-quark(14): Permission denied
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> interesting
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> crashing now
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> i untarred as root
<tsdgeos> so yeah not that unexpected :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good, at least you have it crashing ;)
<Saviq> step one ;D
<tsdgeos> bah crashed just one
<tsdgeos> +c
<tsdgeos> not crashing now
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<mzanetti> why is that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we just split the scopes plugin out
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:unity-scopes-shell
<mzanetti> ah, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, I meant unity8 and ↑ that, not unity-api
<mzanetti> dammit....
<Saviq> mzanetti, you yourself approved an MP for it today ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll do on monday
<Saviq> mzanetti, almost ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah no worries
<mzanetti> yeah.... if you would have said unity-scopes-something I would have known why
<mzanetti> but unity-api confused me
<Saviq> btw, trunk is kinda broken now
<Saviq> until unity-api gets released
<Saviq> and even then we need to clean up the import paths
<Saviq> 'cause stuff's not working as it should
<Saviq> after the split
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll have the unity-mir and unity8 packages with sigstop ready by Monday, too... 70% built now...
<Saviq> so yeah, Monday
<mzanetti> ok... I guess I'll call it a day then
<mzanetti> no point in starting something new
<mzanetti> probably continue a bit on the evernote app
<Saviq> yeah, take care o/
<mzanetti> \o
 * Saviq too
<Saviq> have a good weekend y'all!
<achiang> do we support HTML5 as a scope implementation language?
 * greyback eow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-23
<afro> Do you know if there's any work on getting "maximizing" an app on a dual head setup use both monitors?
<afro> BTW, I am running 13.04 so there might be something on that in 13.10 that I haven't seen.
<afro> What I would want is basically, if you have an app crossing the border in between the monitors maximize on both screens, otherwise on the monitor that it's residing on.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-17
<mzanetti> moin moin
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you log in to jenkins? doesn't work any more for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, s-jenkins?
<mzanetti> I think it happens to all jenkins instances that use SSO for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, works fine here
<Saviq> mzanetti, try logging out of login.ubuntu.com and start from scratch?
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. always get a connection reset
<Saviq> mzanetti, different browser?
<mzanetti> same thing... chrome says "No data received"
<mzanetti> Error code: ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like you need #is
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you please trigger some rebuilds on my MPs, now that jenkins should pass again
<Saviq> mzanetti, will o
<Saviq> do
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/show_password_on_label_tap/+merge/240767 has no tags now
<Saviq> +bad
<larsu> Saviq: this s/StatusIcon/Icon branch doesn't stop haunting me :/
<larsu> Saviq: did DefaultIndicatorWidget.qml get removed?
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, the indicators got reworked
<larsu> k, thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: what's missing for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements/+merge/239834 approval?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, moar testing
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I asked someone to test week ago
<dandrader> mzanetti, I need your help fixing a PhoneStage bug in the shellRotaion branch. Can you help me out?
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, since I was having issues on krillin
<mzanetti> dandrader: btw, I had a read through your changes today
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no one had time/did
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's bug #1 here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/140Icn5zcZwMvg1SONrwRKXYip-Pie7jtbEARpWwgxfw/edit#gid=0
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mzanetti> in progress? I thought this was fixed
<dandrader> mzanetti, I found it quite trick to fix it
<mzanetti> dandrader: so what I wanted to ask, if we couldn't drop those properties you added to the PhoneStage API
<mzanetti> dandrader: they won't work out with the desktop stage
<mzanetti> which I'm gonna start working on this week
<dandrader> mzanetti, I originally fixed it by removing the dash visibility optimizations I had in place but that, in its turn, caused the bug in row 16
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm afraid that's the if() you dropped
<dandrader> mzanetti, because I did that visibility optimization so long ago that I forgot what I did it for :D
<mzanetti> but need to check...
<dandrader> mzanetti, the problem with the optmization code is, as I debuged, that when a new app is added, but the newcomer *and* dash have index===1 for a moment
<dandrader> mzanetti, before the newcomer is finally assigned index===0
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually the newcomer should be ApplicationManager.count at first
<dandrader> mzanetti, and then you get an invisible dash for a frame
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, good, so you know how to fix it then :D
<mzanetti> I guess I'll figure it
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, that was what the console.log()s I had in place told me.
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> dandrader: so again, those public properties you added in the PhoneStage api
<mzanetti> they won't work for non-spread stages
<mzanetti> so we should find a way to do things without those
<dandrader> what's a "non-spread" stage?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> a desktop
<mzanetti> for example
<mzanetti> or a tv
<mzanetti> actually, for tv I guess they'd work because that's still only fullscreen apps (assumingly)
<mzanetti> but for desktop it won't. And we're starting to work on the desktop *now*
<mzanetti> dandrader: can you point me to the ppa with the rotation stuff?
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/demo-stuff
<mzanetti> thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, branch is lp:~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'll update that spreadsheet to have that bug in row 2 assigned to you and to be "in progress"
<mzanetti> ok
<facundobatista> Hola
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: there's a bit more broken actually... if you have an app running and start another one, the first one will just disappear
<mzanetti> sometimes the dash disappears too
<dandrader> mzanetti, right... can you fix it? :-D
<mzanetti> dandrader: I wonder how you broke it though... probably you changed the ordering in qtmir... will have a look, yeah
<mzanetti> going for a run now. bbiab
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<dednick> dandrader: howdy
<dandrader> dednick, hi. busy with rtm bugs?
<dednick> dandrader: nope
<dandrader> dednick, great. :)  I need your help with the indicators in lp:~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation
<dandrader> dednick, so I removed that Flickable.contentX binding
<dandrader> dednick, but that caused the bug in row 15 https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/140Icn5zcZwMvg1SONrwRKXYip-Pie7jtbEARpWwgxfw/edit#gid=0
<dandrader> dednick, so we have to find a way to implement this feature without fiddling with contentX
<dednick> dandrader: woops
<dandrader> dednick, maybe tracking contenX and adding a left marging accordingly
<dandrader> I don't know. But there must be a way :)
<dednick> dandrader: ya. let me take a look
<dandrader> dednick, thanks!
<dednick> dandrader: does tryOrientedShell work now?
<dandrader> dednick, it does
<dandrader> dednick, I use it all the time
<dednick> dandrader: hm. not working for me. press the buttons and nothing happens
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: any lucj in tracking down https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347 ?
<dednick> dandrader: are you using lp:~unity-team or lp:~dandrader as latest?
<dandrader> dednick, you also need unity-api from the PPA
<dandrader> dednick, the lp:~dandrader one has my WIP work
<dednick> dandrader: ya. i have it. how about qtubuntu and all?
<dandrader> dednick, no need for qtubuntu
<dandrader> dednick, do you get any error messages printed on the terminal?
<dandrader> dednick, are you on vivid?
<dednick> dandrader: on vivid. no messages
<tsdgeos> larsu: broken merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502
<dandrader> dednick, dash does not rotate. so you have to launch an app that supports rotation
<dandrader> dednick, like twitter or facebook
<dednick> dandrader: but the indicators should?
<dandrader> dednick, ?
<dednick> dandrader: ah. do the indicators only rotate when the app does.
<dednick> sorry, i'm stupid
<dandrader> dednick, it's the whole Shell.qml that rotates if the focused app supports multiple orientations
<dednick> dandrader: right :)
<dednick>  was thinking everything always rotates if you push the button.
<dandrader> the button just updates the fake device orientation
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea why there's no CI job of https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502 running?
<dandrader> dednick, the indicators resize bug in doesn't show up with "make tryOrientedShell" though
<dandrader> dednick, but it does show up with "make tryPanel" when you resize the qmlscene window
<dandrader> dednick,  well, not with current shellRotation as it has the fix, but just as a heads up :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should run soon
<mzanetti> dandrader: is this the qtmir related branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm proposing them as WIP merges to see diffs
<greyback> +1. I think we can start reviewing the lower level bits
<mzanetti> the qtmir diff is much smaller than i expected... like that :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not yet
<Cimi> are we sure -m works on the desktop?
<Cimi> cannot reveal the launcher
<Saviq> Cimi, we are sure
<Cimi> Saviq, ./run.sh -m and you can reveal the launcher?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: I think I know what's causing the issue with the qmltest-failure of swipe-dismiss branch for notifications.
<mzanetti> nice!
<Saviq> Cimi, sec
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rounded-bfb/+merge/241931
<Saviq> Cimi, "-m, --nomousetouch Run without -mousetouch argument."
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, both with and without -m I cannot reveal launcher
<Cimi> vivid
<Saviq> Cimi, wfm
<Cimi> nfm
<Saviq> mzanetti, mock apps are not antialiased either ;)
<mzanetti> yeah well. there's lots of issue with mock apps
<mzanetti> Cimi: fixed
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'd increase the topMargin
<mzanetti> Cimi: what topMargin?
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, all those sizes are given to me by vesa, I wouldn't change them without checking back with him
<Cimi> mzanetti, that topMargin is to paing the rounded corner outside the screen
<Cimi> paint
<Cimi> isn't it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, it's to not have it rounded at the bottom
<mzanetti> Cimi: note that top/bottom is inverted on the phone
<mzanetti> Cimi: so if you see topMargin in here, it's actually bottom
<Cimi> mzanetti, exactly
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you try at 32GU
<Cimi> mzanetti, you see there is 1px of radius
<Cimi> that starts...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think is more than 1gu of radius
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe we can do 2gu
<tsdgeos> Saviq: question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, answer
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/moreAsyncDash/+merge/241524 last ci job says "PASSED: Continuous integration, rev:1391"
<tsdgeos> but that's really not possible
<tsdgeos> and looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/86/consoleFull i see some 1397
<tsdgeos> and some 1398
<tsdgeos> is there a way to know what revision it is really?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't see 1397 in there?
<tsdgeos> right sorry
<tsdgeos> some 1398
<tsdgeos> which is 1397 + the merge from trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hah, I think I know what happened
<tsdgeos> in my random guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you pushed while this job was running
<tsdgeos> probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so indeed it sounds like it's not valid there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but OTOH, that job isn't really using the installed packages is it...
<Saviq> fginther, hey, tsdgeos found a "race" in the -ci jobs:
<Saviq> hmm no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm so the problem really is that we don't *know* the revision in qmluitests do we?
<tsdgeos> i don't know i
<tsdgeos> mean
<tsdgeos> according to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/moreAsyncDash/+merge/241524/comments/595561
<tsdgeos> it's 1391
<tsdgeos> but qmluitest can't succeed in 1391
<tsdgeos> so it's not 1391 for sure
<tsdgeos> i'd expect if that comment says 1391 qmluitests would run on 1391 too
<tsdgeos> and not on "newest of branch"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I think the qmluitests job doesn't actually take the rev into account
<Saviq> fginther, ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry, has design ACKed the more opaque black overlay in lockscreens?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, requested actually
<Saviq> the numbers/icons are quite stark now on top of it
<Saviq> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seen the comment i made in your MR?
<mzanetti> nope, not yet
<mzanetti> looking
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: taht one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-swipetoclose-while-schnapping/+merge/241691
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it's described in the linked bug
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: basically you go to spread, then tap on an app
<tsdgeos> yeah i tried and failed
<tsdgeos> need extra explanation i guess :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and while its animating to front, quickly press and hold again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then you should be able to drag it up/down, even though it's in foreground
<mzanetti> without that branch obviously
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i did that
<tsdgeos> but not smart me did not realize that was wrong ^_^
<mzanetti> :)
<rpadovani> Hey all o/ The previewWidget documentation says  particular widget types is likely to change with different major versions of Unity - I'm looking for the documentation for action widget for Unity8, where can I find it?
<rpadovani> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.PreviewWidget
<rpadovani> I need to close the preview of a scope when I click on the action, there is a simple way?
<mzanetti> alecu: do you know if there's a way to do that? ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, when an app is launched is slides in from the right edge. what controls/defines that animation?
 * mzanetti opens code
<mzanetti> dandrader: there's a Behavor on x around line 330
<alecu> mzanetti: rpadovani: I don't exactly recall how to close the preview of the scope, but surely there's a way....
<alecu> I need to be afk for a couple of hours, will try to find it when I get back and post it here.
<mzanetti> thanks alecu
<rpadovani> thanks alecu
<kgunn> lpotter: hey on that Qnam bug, i & some other folks are hesitant on pushing fwd since some of the unit tests fail
<kgunn> i saw you say they pass for you locally on the device
<lpotter> that because there's no network manager on the test machine
<lpotter> and those tests require at least one configuration
<lpotter> and since we block the generic plugin if the network manager plugin is found, there is none.
<kgunn> lpotter: so Mirv actually add the net man to the test machine
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1357321/comments/87
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress]
<kgunn> ...altho...
<kgunn> not sure how many times he ran it
<lpotter> hmmm... tests pass both on desktop and phone
<kgunn> or if that is potentially a flaky test
<lpotter> for me
<kgunn> lpotter: the builders can be slooooowww
<kgunn> lpotter: how long does it take to build/test on the device ?
<lpotter> FAIL!  : tst_QNetworkConfiguration::comparison() 'configs.count()' returned FALSE. ()
<lpotter> there's no good configurations
<lpotter> building qt took quite a while. I usually just build the plugin and/or libQtNetwork
<kgunn> lpotter: so are you saying it's actually the same prob (block generic plugin if network man plugin is found)
 * kgunn is about to reveal how little he knows about all this :)
<lpotter> well those tests are written in that they assume the generic plugin is loaded.. i.e. they dont actually test any plugins. and there's no working network manager on the test machines, but ya, if that patch that excludes generic plugin were taken out, they would pass
<kgunn> lpotter: just for my education, patch that excludes the generic plugin is needed in order to avoid the connect/disconnect issue ?
<lpotter> it's to make sure QNAM doesn't use the generic plugin as defaultConfiguration. It's either that patch, or do not ship the generic plugin
<kgunn> lpotter: got it, architecturally, its a single plugin only
<kgunn> lpotter: so is it right to just disable those tests? (that feels a bit naughty)
<lpotter> we could certainly skip any specific tests that fail in that situation
<kgunn> Mirv: ^
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-18
<Mirv> kgunn: yes sure I can skip more tests manually
<Mirv> as long as the reason is understood like in those cases
<kgunn> ta Mirv
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seen you broke qmluitest?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope, not yet. will fix
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fixed
<tsdgeos> k
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: re "Yes, it will break when someone has #111111 has background color, but i guess it's less common than black"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there's still a black dropshadow around...
<mzanetti> not sure if that's visible enough though.
<mzanetti> I guess it is
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey! stop throwing bugs at me and help me with shellRotation instead! :P
<mzanetti> dandrader: you broke it
<mzanetti> you fix it
<mzanetti> :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the suggested way to compile stuff for rtm now that vivid doesn't compile in rtm? diff the branch to master and manually apply that patch? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to build the branch I usually merge onto trunk and then merge -c onto rtm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's how I build the staging rtm branch
<tsdgeos> okki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as far as compilation goes... gotta build natively, there's no x-build capabilities in rtm at all :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fixed, but pushed?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... it says there's nothing more to push
<tsdgeos> maybe we're talking about different branches :D
<tsdgeos> i'm talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-appdelegate-jumping/+merge/241930
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> yeah, I did fix that, but indeed the push doesn't show up in LP
<mzanetti> but my local copy says nothing more to push
<mzanetti> wondering where this got lost
<tsdgeos> doesn't show in my branch
<tsdgeos> either
<tsdgeos> so it's not there
<tsdgeos> you sure you pushed to that branch and not somewhere else?
<mzanetti> pushed to wrong branch :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now it should be better :)
<tsdgeos> correct
<mzanetti> Cimi: fixed
<mzanetti> good catch btw
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: fixed the flickering by reverting changes from line 1842 to 1859
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: although I guess there was a reason why you did that. not really sure what though
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-snap-after-drag/+merge/241679 ?
<larsu> tsdgeos: this is getting ridiculous
<larsu> and horribly inefficient
<dandrader> mzanetti, could you point me to the line numbers in PhoneStage.qml?
<dandrader> I guess those are from the web diff or the whole thing, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes it fixes the flicker but makes the rotation animation horrible
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/241952
<mzanetti> dandrader: I don't see a difference in the rotation animation
<dandrader> mzanetti, the dash shows through while you rotate an app
<mzanetti> not here
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you tried it on the device?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: define "shows through"
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, it's very hard to find inline comments in such a big diff
<mzanetti> dandrader: there's a button that scrolls you to the diff
<mzanetti> ah no
<mzanetti> ok.. well
<dandrader> mzanetti, when rotatting, the opacity of the app is animated, so it gets translucent. since the dash is always behind it, you end up seeing it as well
<mzanetti> dandrader: I can't see it when rotating the settings app
<mzanetti> dandrader: it might depend on the color of the app then
<dandrader> mzanetti, you can also see a bit of the dash when switching between apps with different orientations
<mzanetti> I can't...
<greyback> possibly relevant: with an app open, dash is being drawn underneath it
<greyback> which is a bug
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's not just me. that was the reason of commits 1449 and 1450. reverting that as you suggested caused the bug in row 16
<dandrader> greyback, yes, that's what I was trying to fix. fixing had the side-benefit I was looking for which is dash not showing up in rotation animations
<greyback> gotcha
<mzanetti> in any case, it's too much hidden now
<dandrader> greyback, currently it would be just an optimization, but with the rotation animations it turns into a bug fix
<mzanetti> and I still can't see it in while rotating
<Cimi> mzanetti, with the second comment for that branch, you still think we should not use else if_
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: doesn't really make a difference. But I added it. You do have a (theoretical) point. :)
<mzanetti> greyback: I just verfied it. The dash behind is only visible when the app is not at x==0
<mzanetti> which is something we need
<greyback> mzanetti: with trunk? I can repro it with trunk easily, just launching an app with transparency
<mzanetti> hmm... yeah, with trunk. using the overdraw visualizer
<mzanetti> greyback: it appears when I drag it aside, disappears when it's animated back
<mzanetti> greyback: ah oh... no... that's the dropshadow of the app
<mzanetti> greyback: it's there indeed
<dandrader> mzanetti, just reverted my buggy dash visibility optimization once again and I can see the dash when rotating system settings
<mzanetti> dandrader: did you just revert those lines (the visible property) or did you revert the whole commits?
<dandrader> mzanetti, make sure you have just system settings and unity8-dash in the spread
<mzanetti> ah ok...
 * mzanetti tries
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you switch from some other app to system setting and then rotate you won't see the dash indeed
<mzanetti> dandrader: right... now I can see it too
<greyback> good, on same page
<mzanetti> dandrader: so I guess for the rotation animation, the fix would not to make it transparent but to put a black overlay on top
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have the same issue in the spread in some other place. making app surfaces transparent mostly causes nasty stuff
<mzanetti> dandrader: for example it looks crap if it has a trusted session on top
<mzanetti> to repro, open an app with a trusted session and use a right edge drag to move it a bit to the left. that'll make it transparent and look ugly. I've still to fix that
<mzanetti> so we should not make ApplicationWindows tansparent ever I'd say
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. wedging a black rectangle does solve it but I was hoping for the "optimization" solution as it would lead to hopefully a simpler scene and more efficient scene and code
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I will do it if you say so
<dandrader> mzanetti, you're the PhoneStage man after all :)
<mzanetti> yeah, that's the next thing... but I'd say unrelated
<mzanetti> I tend to agree the dash should be optimized away when not needed
<mzanetti> still  transparent window surfaces has issues
<mzanetti> greyback: what did you mean with transparent app?
<mzanetti> greyback: an app with backgroundColor: "transparent" ?
<greyback> mzanetti: an app whose surface is not opaque
<mzanetti> there are different ways of doing that
<greyback> yep, it's not forbidden - yet
<facundobatista> Hola!
<greyback> I was testing pure GL apps
<greyback> which often do not set a background colour
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. so if we allow setting an app transparent, wouldn't you expect the dash to shine through?
<greyback> mzanetti: no
<mzanetti> after all it's there when you move the app to the left
<mzanetti> so you'd expect the dash to magically appear when you start dragging from left to right?
<greyback> it's an app, why is dash visible?
<mzanetti> because the dash is transparent :P
<mzanetti> and if you drag the app to the side, the dash is there
<greyback> sure. I'm not saying what we're making the dash do is wholly sensible
<mzanetti> our stages stuff is made in a way that apps don't disappear out of nowhere, but rather are somewhere and are moved around
<greyback> I am saying that if an app with transparency is started, and the dash is drawn underneath, it's hard to see the app
<mzanetti> yeah well, if you want to have the app readable, don't make it transparent
<mzanetti> but if you want to make a transparent app?
<greyback> mzanetti: it's not my app
<mzanetti> for example that screen crack apps
<greyback> ultimately we won't allow most apps to use transparency on the phablet
<dandrader> mzanetti, actually, the rotation animation changes the opacity of the entire Shell.qml
<greyback> but for now, I consider it unnecessary to draw the dash underneath the focsued app
<mzanetti> dandrader: which will cause the said issues with trusted sessions though
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah...
<tsdgeos> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<tsdgeos> (Parent is QNetworkAccessManager(0x1203ccc), parent's thread is QThread(0xf48500), current thread is QThread(0x1196028)
<tsdgeos> too many of those
<tsdgeos> makes me scared
<mzanetti> yeah... we about 30 threads around now :D
<mzanetti> which does sound scary indeed
<tsdgeos> guys a quick one at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/undefined_warning_less/+merge/242061 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as you're chasing warnings, could you chase down the implicitHeight binding loop in card delegates maybe?
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> i'm not chasing warnnings, just fixed an eassy one
<Saviq> ok :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, what's the deal with https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/feeds/+merge/239396 ?
<pstolowski> Saviq, it's done, forgot to change status, doing
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, btw, this should still only target vivid, correct?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: how do i reset scopes to be the default set of scopes? can i do that by removing/editing some file in $HOME?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, dconf key, 1 moment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gsettings reset com.canonical.unity.Scopes something
<Saviq> gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<pstolowski> yep
<tsdgeos> tx
<mzanetti> this is fun :) http://notyetthere.org/data/out-1.ogv
<mzanetti> greyback: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, fun indeed :)
<greyback> mzanetti: thought you'd enjoy it :)
<mzanetti> so far 20 mins of work :D
<mzanetti> did I ever say that I love QML?
<greyback> IMO it's perfect for this kind of job
<mzanetti> yeah
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: Saviq: any idea why launching unity8-dash from upstart gives me a different set of scopes than if by command line?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the phone, with upstart i get all the scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think there's any envvar that could affect it any more...
<tsdgeos>  ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<tsdgeos> gives me three
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try comparing environ of the two?
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm looking at data/unity8-dash.conf
<Saviq>     if [ -z "$UNITY_SCOPES_LIST" ]; then
<Saviq>         # FIXME: remove once we have this in dconf
<Saviq>         initctl set-env UNITY_SCOPES_LIST="clickscope;musicaggregator;videoaggregator"
<Saviq>     fi
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> but i don't see where UNITY_SCOPES_LIST could be defined
<tsdgeos> environ is UNITY_SCOPES_LIST=clickscope;musicaggregator;videoaggregatoranyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just checked, same here, I've a feeling that's a bug in unity-scopes-shell
<pstolowski> hmm this list shouldn't have any effect afaict
<Saviq> pstolowski, didn't we leave it around for the scope-tool registry?
<pstolowski> Saviq, no, for the scope tool I added UNITY_SCOPES_NO_FAVORITES flag
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: then why the difference?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, any chance it's picking a customised value of the dconf key in one case and system-wide default value in the other?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: maybe
<tsdgeos> where's the system-wide default stored?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<tsdgeos> somebody is doing some black magic somewhere
<tsdgeos> thtt file also defines only the 3 default scopes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah right, there are overrides somewhere made by PS
<tsdgeos> anyway, i did
<tsdgeos> /sbin/initctl start unity8-dash BINARY="`readlink -f ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash`"
<tsdgeos> and i get all the scopes now
<tsdgeos> that's enough for me at this point
<greyback> seb128: would you know: I'm playing with unity8 on desktop a lot these days. One thing I don't understand is how it's launched (by gnome-session I guess), and how I could prevent it being launched so I can run it manually
<mzanetti> moar goodness, now with minimize/maximize and pretty window decorations: http://notyetthere.org/data/desktopstage.ogv
<mzanetti> and dropshadow :)
<greyback> seb128: I think back in the unity2d days, there was a file I could edit to disable autolaunch/autorelaunch of unity2d. Then I could kill unity2d and launch manually
<seb128> greyback, sessions are a bit of a mix of gnome-session and upstart jobs
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd suggest I hook that up to Shell.qml in a way it won't be loaded on phone/tablet but so that it will be loaded when running the desktop session and get it landed so people can start playing around and figure next steps. wdyt?
<mzanetti> I mean, we won't implement the whole thing at once anyways and for the desktop its already now better than the tabletstage
<greyback> Saviq: wdyt? We'd be landing kinda raw code for a while?
<mzanetti> first I'm gonna test it with the proper desktop session obviously and make sure you can interact properly with the app surfaces
<greyback> seb128: upstart jobs I know how to play with. But I'm not so good with gnome-session stuff. Any tips on stopping unity8 being respawned?
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, how do we differentiate between phone and not-phone?
<Saviq> greyback, "stop unity8"
<mzanetti> Saviq: not exactly sure yet
<mzanetti> so far we distinguish by size between tablet and phone
<greyback> Saviq: until we know better, an env var?
<mzanetti> I guess env var in the session is what I'd go for too
<Saviq> greyback, if you stop unity8 the session is going on happily
<Saviq> greyback, as it's not "PID 1" of the session
<greyback> Saviq: that's upstart. On desktop, there is no such upstarts ession
<Saviq> greyback, of course there is
<Saviq> greyback, you just don't get UPSTART_SESSION in your terminal
<greyback> Saviq: yes I have: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9073338/
<Saviq> greyback, no
<Saviq> greyback, that's init
<Saviq> PID 1
<Saviq> greyback, initctl defaults to the system upstart if UPSTART_SESSION is unset
<greyback> ah that it news to me
<Saviq> greyback, you can pick up UPSTART_SESSION from unity8's environ
<greyback> Saviq: ok done, thanks
<Saviq> but ideally you'd get the same behaviour you get on the phone (or not get that behaviour on the phone...)
<greyback> I thought gnome-session was managing unity8
<greyback> but you're right, pstree showed me
<seb128> greyback, what Saviq said
<greyback> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> greyback, export `grep -z ^UPSTART_SESSION= /proc/$(pidof unity8)/environ`"
<seb128> greyback, you can use that as an alias or in your profile or something
<seb128> to set the upstart session env
<greyback> already done
<seb128> k
<seb128> sorry I was looking in my log for th einfo
<seb128> while Saviq was replying ;-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me loves, this sh!t just validates our approach so much :)
<mzanetti> yeah... this is sooo amazingly fun atm
<Saviq> wanna shell? here :P
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> ok. gonna log off and log into the mir-unity8-desktop session now. I hope I'll be back by the standup
<Saviq> kgunn, did you see http://notyetthere.org/data/desktopstage.ogv ?
<kgunn> i did....killer Saviq
<mzanetti> kgunn: this is a second video already, one step further
<mzanetti> maximize/minimize sort of working
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Can't wait for that to land!:)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend: same here. note that there is *a lot* of stuff missing still... but hey, for 2 hours of work I guess not too bad so far
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Yeah, but still awesome and in 2 hours, that's amazing.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, moreAsyncDash conflicts in croppedimagesizer.{h,cpp}, think it makes sense to rebase on asyncImageSizer?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't take it into account for the moment
<tsdgeos> i just discovered a way to make it use 100% of the CPU ^_^
<tsdgeos> need to find out why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> well actually now that i realize it may not be it but some of the parent merges
<tsdgeos> brrr
<tsdgeos> that'd be ba
<tsdgeos> d
<tsdgeos> yeah need to investigate after the standup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but moreAsyncDash has no changes at all on those files ?¿?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, you need to remerge photoscopeimprovements into it probably
<tsdgeos> moreAsyncDash$ bzr merge ../photoscopeimprovements/
<tsdgeos> Nothing to do.
<Saviq> or something...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does that conflict http://paste.ubuntu.com/9073872/ explain anything?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or maybe my staging doesn't have everything actually
<Saviq> probably that
<tsdgeos> i did change those names
<tsdgeos> but i think i propagated the merges everywhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I've a local staging branch that I probably did not merge into, sorry for the noise
<tsdgeos> that's ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: any eta on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1384776 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384776 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Occasional hang in unity 8 dash on the phone" [High,New]
<elopio> is there a way to open unity on the desktop with the indicators working?
<elopio> initctl start unity8 gives me just something that looks like a background image. No real indicators.
<greyback> elopio: you have unity8-desktop-session-mir installed?
<greyback> if you use lightdm to log into a proper unity8 session, the indicators should come up fine
<elopio> greyback: with that, I get a black screen after logging in.
<greyback> elopio: try with a new user account. mzanetti had a similar issue, and that fixed it for him
<mzanetti> yeah... for some reason my work account doesn't bring it up. works fine with my private account
<elopio> right, now it works.
<elopio> greyback: mzanetti: now, what I need is to introspect the indicator-messaging with the autopilot vis. I don't think I will be able to do that from the u8 session.
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: it's gettin real: http://notyetthere.org/data/unity8-desktop-mode-on-mir.mp4
<balloons> mzanetti, oO what's that?
<mzanetti> balloons: it's working! that's what it is :D
<balloons> pretty sweet
<greyback> elopio: sure, but I think the first step is to get unity8+indicators working normally. Then you can control unity8 like on the phone (you need to set UPSTART_SESSION first though, scroll up as I had that query earlier today)
<greyback> mzanetti: looks good
<balloons> mzanetti, can I use mir in the lxc container?
<mzanetti> dunno... I ran it on a second session
<mzanetti> it freezes when I play around with the indicators
<elopio> mzanetti: I didn't get the scopes window.
<greyback> mzanetti: observations: you are resizing the QQuickItem, but it takes 2 frames until the the application has rendered a new frame at the desired size - and in the mean time we scale the old frames.
<mzanetti> elopio: this is not landed yet
<elopio> ah
<mzanetti> elopio: atm you'd get the tablet mode
<greyback> mzanetti: I think it's worth playing with a resize(width, height) method on the MirSurfaceItem, and the width/height is tied directly to the actual frame size
<greyback> so it only gets resized when the client has drawn at the desired new size
<greyback> see what I mean?
<mzanetti> greyback: not exactly sure...
<mzanetti> greyback: but yeah, right now it's just bound to the window's size
<greyback> mzanetti: it's mainly due to Mir's triple buffering for clients. When we ask client to draw at new buffer size, it can take a frame or 2 until shell gets that resized buffer to render
<elopio> greyback: I saw your queries about UPSTART_SESSION. Will try that later. Thanks.
<mzanetti> greyback: ah, now I understood what you mean
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd leave that for another branch though
<greyback> mzanetti: I want to see this in your next video: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg0MzU
<greyback> mzanetti: ofc
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd say as a first step I'd try to get this now landed as is so we can all start building on top
<greyback> these are tricky things, but for pixel perfect frames, something we'll have to worry about eventually
<mzanetti> definitely
<mzanetti> greyback: in the video you can see that sometimes I try to scroll but it's not working
<mzanetti> I think that's because the app is still waking up from suspended
<mzanetti> it only happens directly after focusing an app
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, phablet lifecycle totally unsuited for this.
<mzanetti> but hey, really didn't think I'd get this far today
<mzanetti> really proves qtmir works
<greyback> yep
<greyback> the hard bit is getting behaviours right, focus, window placement, workspaces...
<mzanetti> greyback: re video on phoronix: gimme a minute :D
<greyback> I like their launcher
<greyback> but they don't use multi-touch much
<mzanetti> yeah, that blue thingie might be a bit of work
<mzanetti> but for app surfaces rotating etc, we're pretty much there
<greyback> has a lovely animation
<greyback> yeah I've a demo which does that, easy
<mzanetti> the fact that indicators freezes the whole shell is nasty...
<greyback> do they?
<greyback> not on my unity8 on desktop
<mzanetti> yeah, touched them twice so far, after about 5 secs of playing with them it freezes reliably
<mzanetti> might be something with my environment
<mzanetti> like I have a bazillion wifi's in range here
<greyback> battery makes it hang for 1-2 seconds
<kgunn> greyback: and that nemo shell needs at least 1 thing to "make it square" in 1 touch...
<kgunn> the off kilter windows look cute for a demo...but would quickly piss me off
<greyback> kgunn: right. It's fun for a demo - or a multi-user UI - but yeah, the freedom is nutty
<mzanetti> popey: can we upload amd64 clicks to the store yet?
<popey> mzanetti: yeah, we have always been able to
<mzanetti> where does unity7 store window state information?
<mzanetti> like last open position/size etc
<greyback_> mzanetti: often apps themselves save that data, and request position/size on startup.
<mzanetti> greyback_: I see... I guess we don't have anything like that in place yet
<greyback_> but I don't know where compiz saves any such data
<greyback_> mzanetti: nope not yet
<greyback_> we've a lot of plumbing to do still
<thetoxicarcade> hello all :D is this the old unity or the new unity as in broken lxc container unity
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-19
<lpotter> hmm
<tsdgeos> meh my changes make grid be in an infinite delegate construction/destruction loop :'(
 * tsdgeos reads some grid code
<Saviq> :/
<Wellark> Saviq, mzanetti, dednick: any idea if MacSlow is on holiday or something?
<Saviq> Wellark, sick
<Wellark> Saviq: ack. thanks!
<dednick_> Saviq: don't know
<dednick_> hm. my network is going wonky.
<Saviq> dednick_, was Wellark asking, but nw ;)
<greyback_> Saviq: has anyone tried out Qt5.4 yet?
<Saviq> greyback_, I believe Mirv has started looking into it lately
<greyback_> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback_, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-beta2
<greyback_> nice, something to play with
<dednick_> Saviq: doh.
<Mirv> Saviq: greyback_: yeah kind of the usual story not really finding time with all the 5.3.2 and 5.3.0 and other landings
<greyback_> Mirv: no worries, was just curious
<Mirv> with RC out this week I guess I should rebuild the qtbase+qtxml+qtdeclarative with that and continue from there
<greyback_> would be nice to test it with our stuff before it released
<Mirv> would be
<facundobatista> Hola
<Mirv> right, I had some unfinished qtdeclarative fixes, let's see how that goes. those are anyway "no symbols, no tests, no nothing" builds, maybe I could bring the beta up
<mzanetti> bregma: ping
<bregma> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> bregma: hey, what would you recommend to determine if unity8 is running in a desktop session?
<mzanetti> bregma: is there some env exported we don't have on phone/tablet or the like?
<bregma> mzanetti, not that I'm aware of
<bregma> mzanetti, as far as I know we don;t ever want there to be
<mzanetti> bregma: yeah... you think using screen size would be the way to go?
<mzanetti> Saviq: your input? ^
<bregma> it's supposed to be more "do I have a physical keyboard?  do I have a large screen?"
<bregma> and just as importanat, "what does my user want me to do?"
<Saviq> ↑ more important, not "just as"
<mzanetti> yeah...
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's think what we want to get to, we want a set of profiles that you can switch between
<bregma> well, a user might want to run the 10-foot experience on their phone, but maybe shouldn't be allowed to
<Saviq> bregma, sure, we probably need to implement some constraints
<Saviq> like you need at least foo GUs to run in this mode, but that's not phone vs. TV
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, a profile would be a collection of (1 or more) screens, each of which has a geometry, grid unit and usage mode associated with it
<Saviq> usage mode == one of touch/10"; desktop-y/2'; tv/10'
<mzanetti> hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, here's how tvoss described it https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1K1oV4vMc-FduKUNYYO62zPUCU5WMb74zjer8KzYzhLg/edit#slide=id.g1805cfc54_031
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, let's take that and think of a minimal approach that will kinda-take us to where we want to be
<Saviq> s/to/towards/
<mzanetti> yep
 * mzanetti thinking atm
<mzanetti> so, we don't really have the input stuff in place
<mzanetti> we only support touch atm
<mzanetti> we do have information about the output device
<Saviq> mzanetti, wait, we do have mouse input
<mzanetti> it acts like touch
<Saviq> mzanetti, just we don't *know* we do, I think?
<mzanetti> i.e. doesn't select text, but scrolls
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's on a lower level
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's SDK/QML doing that
<Saviq> or do we convert mouse events?
<mzanetti> yes, with the -mousetouch stuff, now?
<mzanetti> s/now/no/
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure we do... maybe Mir is only sending touch events?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't have the mousetouch stuff enabled on Mir, afaict
<Saviq> on either phone or desktop
<mzanetti> if we don't then we get touch from mir
<Saviq> so that could mean that we only get touch events indeed
<mzanetti> because edges work
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, in any case, it's not about the actual input events, but rather about availability of hardware, and that we don't have
<mzanetti> not atm, that sounds doable though... /me checks QtSystems API
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, it's not there, but I guess this would the place to add it: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtsystems/source/aa651c73bf7bc57c1b6b1bfcfa9afe901884a102:src/imports/systeminfo/qdeclarativedeviceinfo_p.h
<mzanetti> ok, so that's one todo. figure available input devices
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess for a start we gonna end up using screen size again
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, in the mean time, maybe we need a gsettings key (it being the user preference) and the desktop session would ship an .override
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd rather ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, as a small laptop will end up having less GUs than the Nexus 10, for example
<mzanetti> fair enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we'll generally never install the desktop session on touch devices
<Saviq> and that would still allow us to override
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: already thinking of a place for the key?
<Saviq> mzanetti, since it's not supposed to be "public"/"permanent", I'm thinking a custom unity8 schema
<Saviq> mzanetti, rather than anything in unity-schemas or so
<mzanetti> com.canonical.unity8.interface ?
<Saviq> s/.interface/
<Saviq> no need
<larsu> including the version number in there is weird...
<larsu> don't we already have com.canonical.unity?
<mzanetti> [13:10] <Saviq> mzanetti, since it's not supposed to be "public"/"permanent", I'm thinking a custom unity8 schema
<mzanetti> [13:10] <Saviq> mzanetti, rather than anything in unity-schemas or so
<mzanetti> larsu: ^
<Saviq> larsu, we don't want to release unity just for having a temp key we can use
<larsu> there's no such thing as private keys
<larsu> meh, fair enough
<Saviq> larsu, public in the sense of "this is the way to change this for eons ahead"
 * larsu thinks of gsettings keys as public API
<Saviq> larsu, yes, which is why we want to put it somewhere where it's not considered that ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not necessarily though. I guess we'll always have the user preference input
<Saviq> mzanetti, but a single key won't be enough then
<mzanetti> yeah, probably true
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will have to be a minimal set of data (from inputs/outputs etc.) + user preference
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> and that db will grow every time user changes stuff
<Saviq> and not otherwise
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> i.e. the db might be empty all the time, if the "hypothesis generator", as tvoss put it, comes up with the right answer every time
<dandrader> paulliu, there are no qmltests for Dialogs, right?
<paulliu> dandrader: no.
<paulliu> dandrader: Do we need one?
<dandrader> paulliu, I do. I will write it
<paulliu> dandrader: ok. thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: want a separate package for unity8-schemas or should I just put into the unity8 package?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, in -common
<mzanetti> ok
<dednick_> dandrader: hi. just working the shellRotation indicator problem at the mo. Does the shell not rotate while indicators are open?
<dednick_> dandrader|afk: by that i mean, "is it not supposed to rotate while indicators are open"
<dednick_> dandrader|afk: i've pushed the fix for the indicator interaction to the unity-team shellRotation branch
<mzanetti> larsu: hmm... did you ever try the GSettings qml element with a key that contains a "-"?
<larsu> mzanetti: that's not possible, qml doesn't allow dashes in names
<larsu> mzanetti: all keys are automatically converted from this-way to thisWay
<mzanetti> ah ok
 * mzanetti tries
<dandrader> dednick_, yes, it deliberately does not rotate if the indicators panel is open
<dandrader> dednick_, awesome! thanks for the fix!
<dednick_> dandrader: cool.
<Saviq> ooh Cut The Rope's here!
<dandrader> Saviq, where?
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/close-temp-scope-on-left-edge/+merge/241555 crashes for me
<Cimi> mzanetti, boot phone, tap on app store, now immediately swipe left
<mzanetti> huh
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok, will have a look
<mzanetti> I did test it though
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), i am wondering if I can blame Wnck here ;) http://paste.debian.net/plain/132522
 * tsdgeos realizes he's been putting the debug in the wrong class for a while, that's why nothing was showing up and puzzling :D
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, could be, but I guess all the wnck calls are quite well wrapped with error handlers
<ricotz> Trevinho, yeah, looks like at least one isn't then?
<ricotz> might be triggered by a right-before call of wnck_screen_force_update
 * ricotz isnt able to reproduce this, it got reported by an user
<Wellark> I think I know the answer, but I need to ask anyway...
<Wellark> Saviq, tsdgeos, dednick_: is there a way to compile unity8 trunk on top of local utopic install?
<Wellark> my guess is not
<Saviq> Wellark, not unless you build a few other things that got bumped in the mean time
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> i did cheat a bit
<tsdgeos> and seems to work
<tsdgeos> if you don't care about the header being a bit broken
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9098651/
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> not recommended i guess :D
<Wellark> tsdgeos: I just need to build it :)
<Wellark> I don't care about headers ;)
<Wellark> is vivid usable?
<Wellark> old habbits die hard.. I'm still quite reluctant to upgrade my production system..
<Saviq> Wellark, nothing bad happens for me on vivid
<Saviq> YMMV of course
<Saviq> you could always take a snapshot of your / and try it out (if you're using btrfs of course ;))
<Wellark> Saviq: right.. another old habbit.. you don't use btrfs on a production system. _ever_ :P
<Saviq> Wellark, I do, for over a year now
<Saviq> other than the odd ENOSPC, works great
<Wellark> Saviq: has the experimental flag been removed from kernel already?
<Saviq> Wellark, there's plenty of experimental kernel features you're using already, I expect ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah.. I know.. I've just been burned with filesystems breaking on the worst possible hour before (old habbits..) that I have a very high barrier to migrate from ext4 to anything else
<Wellark> I used to run reiser4 and btrfs on my gentoo installs back in the day when Hans Reiser was not yet in jail
<Wellark> good old times
<Saviq> Wellark, do backups, I know they're for wussies, but hey
<greyback_> dednick_: I suspect stupid question, but what exactly is trust prompt suspend? Is it to suspend/SIGSTOP the trust prompt provider's process?
<dednick_> greyback_: nope. we don't want to stop the trust helper, but we need to inform it that the application has been "backgrounded" (suspended). This way they can timeout/close the providers as they want
<greyback_> dednick_: okay
<dednick_> greyback_: ie. it should be the responsibility of the trust helper to deal with the providers if the application has been suspended.
<greyback_> dednick_: could you add that to your MR commit messages please
<greyback_> as without context, I wasn't sure what those MRs were doing
<greyback_> also some test instructions would be appreciated
<dednick_> greyback_: ok
<greyback_> thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: i pushed what a fixed version of moreAsyncDash
<tsdgeos> if you guys could have a look
<tsdgeos> it's somehow still jumpy when changing some scopes
<tsdgeos> which is weird because my debugging says everything is being created async :/
<dandrader> greyback_, kgunn, regarding shellRotation, which is more important to fix: desktop or tablet?
<dandrader> I will go for tablet
 * dandrader blows the dust off his N10
<greyback_> dandrader: I say desktop :)
<Saviq> dandrader, I actually agree, desktop would be better (and I imagine simpler?)
<Saviq> although that depends on how does rotation interact with mzanetti's desktop stage
<mzanetti> so far it doesn't at all
<mzanetti> dunno... atm I expect it to behave like trunk does
<Saviq> yeah what I mean is that if it doesn't break desktop usecase, then I'm fine with that, as rotating desktop is rarely needed
<mzanetti> we will need it eventually, but we're not there yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: what does it break for tablet/desktop?
<mzanetti> does it end up being rotated all the time now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I dunno :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, for tablet there's sidestage, of course
<greyback_> mzanetti: for me, dash is rotated 90degrees
<greyback_> so that needs fixing :)
<mzanetti> greyback_: the surface?
<Saviq> and we actually want rotation
<greyback_> mzanetti: in the dash yeah
<greyback_> in the shell I mean
<mzanetti> ah ok, yeah, needs fixin then
<greyback_> so unity8 is fine. But dash is 90 degrees rotated
<mzanetti> greyback_: speaking of which, now that I constantly work with the desktop an mock apps
<mzanetti> greyback_: do you know what's to fix so the mock surfaces are not rotated any more?
<mzanetti> greyback_: you said you broke that at some point but we decided we were too lazy that moment to fix it
<greyback_> mzanetti: something in tests/mocks/Unity/Application/MirSurfaceItem.* gone wrong regarding orientation
<greyback_> not sure what exactly
<kgunn> greyback_: dandrader|afk sorry, was out for a run, i'd vote desktop in terms of importance, i would also prefer we have something "semi working" on tablet before landing
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_ you guys still there?
<greyback_> dandrader: kinda
<dandrader> greyback_, Saviq should dash rotate on the tablet or stay on landscape?
<greyback_> dandrader: IMO whatever is easiest for you
<dandrader> greyback_, yeah, better if it
<dandrader> stayed in landscape
<dandrader> greyback_, dash is rotated on desktop and tablet
<dandrader> because its desktop file says it supports only portrait
<greyback_> yep
<greyback_> ah
<dandrader> it's not because of qtubuntu
<greyback_> I made error sorry
<dandrader> greyback_, but if you change it to landscape-only, unity8 will look pretty broken :-D
<dandrader> but shouldn't be hard to fix, I guess
<greyback_> sounds like a hack is needed
<dandrader> greyback_, there's an assumption somewhere that depending on shell aspect ratio and size if will be tablet or phone
<dandrader> greyback_, but that doesn't hold in a rotating shell scenario
<dandrader> again, shouldn't be hard
<dandrader> to fix
<dandrader> and the problem is the same for tablet or desktop, as they both have landcape screens
<greyback_> note N7 scren is portrait
<dandrader> haven't tried it yet
<greyback_> yep, just yet another thing to screw with assumptions
<dandrader> heh, seems shellRotation won't leave any stone unturned
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-20
<fos> how do I find out how much data is on the hard drive
<rpadovani> !support | fos
<ubot5> fos: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<fos> thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's delaying the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: do you remember why not top approve of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe/+merge/235266 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, about shell rotation... we need a notion of native orientation
<Saviq> dandrader, and that's what the dash, the dialer need and apps need to be able to declare, that they run only in native orientation of the device
<dandrader> Saviq, we have it already
<dandrader> Saviq, check OrientatedShell.qml properties
<dandrader> OrientedShell.qml
<Saviq> dandrader, that native orientation we need to be able to override, too (like we want the N7 to be landscape, even though hardware wants portrait)
<Saviq> dandrader, but is that a supported choice for the .desktop file?
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, any thoughts on that? I'm having a very hard time convincing uitk guys: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dontReparentPopup/+merge/242313Sa
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1394511
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394511 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "It should be possible to make Dialog respect its parent" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dandrader, (where) have they voiced their concerns?
<dandrader> Saviq, #sdk. a loooong discussion there
<dandrader> Saviq, started about 1.5 hours ago
<dandrader> Saviq, that's primary orientation
<dandrader> Saviq, not native orientation
<dandrader> Saviq, N7's native orientation is portrait, but its primary orientation is landscape
<dandrader> Saviq, as per OrientedShell's definition of native and primary orientations
<dandrader> Saviq, which differs a bit from QScreen's one
<dandrader> Saviq, but overall this is still a WIP area as I just started tackling tablet vs. phone in shellRotation
<dandrader> Saviq, so my idea is that dash  would have "X-Ubuntu-Supported--Orienteations=primary" in its desktop file
<dandrader> jeez, so many typos...
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, yes, something of the sort
<Saviq> mzanetti, snap-after-drag and rounded-bfb conflict, could you rebase one on the other please
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rounded-bfb/+merge/242322
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: with https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/reversible-spread/+merge/241274 there's no test for endPhase 2
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, because that doesn't exist any more
<mzanetti> it doesn't go to phase2 any more as long as dragging
<mzanetti> but it snaps to phase 2 after releasing, there's still a test for that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: stop dragging then?
<tsdgeos> is there?
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> oki
<mzanetti> very closely to the left edge though... so there's only 2 grid units or so that you could drag further in theory
<mzanetti> but that would cross the line of the phase2 animation and look wierd when snapping
<mzanetti> so I decided to not allow that
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to merge trunk into launcher-snap and merge into rounded-bfb, I'm getting criss-crossed otherwise
<Saviq> *remerge into
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: should be better now
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<dednick> tsdgeos: cant remember. but it's had a few changes since i approved.
<tsdgeos> dednick: could you re-review?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya. doing now
<tsdgeos> i open a wikipedia result preview and the dash is at 40% cpu :S
<tsdgeos> can you guys reproduce?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any one in particular?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm opening max verstappen
<tsdgeos> but i don't think it matters
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, confirmed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it settled down
<tsdgeos> not for me
<tsdgeos> only when the screen locked
<tsdgeos> it did settle
<tsdgeos> let's see if i can get it in the pc
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, it gets sigstopped
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure but then i came back and was fine
<mzanetti> hmm. ok
<tsdgeos> which is weird
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't (get sigstopped)
<Saviq> mzanetti, dash is not lifecycled
<mzanetti> Saviq: it does get sigstopped, just not sigtermed
<Saviq> mzanetti, believe me, it's not sigstopped
<greyback_> it's not sigstopped
<greyback_> we removed that a month ago or so
<mzanetti> did you guys revert my commit then?
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, the scopes middleware can't deal with that (it was losing data)
<greyback_> when we changed over to using UAL for lifecycle
<mzanetti> sure. the same as with other apps...
<Saviq> mzanetti, "other apps" don't talk to services via sockets / zmq
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i wonder what's causing that, do we have a spinner hidden somehwere eating the cpu?
 * tsdgeos tries to reproduce on the desktop
<mzanetti> well, it still breaks network connections
<mzanetti> and such things
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you really don't need to restate your disdain over the lifecycle every time you get a chance, it's getting tiring
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it could be the bottom activity indicator
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not limited to wikipedia, reddit has the same issue (I'm thinking images)
<dednick> tsdgeos: need to up unity8 required version of unity-api?
<tsdgeos> dednick: let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: may be the activity indicator (that is not even shown), i'm adding soem debug
<tsdgeos> dednick: yeah we did that and then got lost in a merge since someone else "took" 7.93 for unity-api :D
<tsdgeos> i'll up it to 7.94
<tsdgeos> dednick: pushed
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta. just testing changes now
<dednick> tsdgeos: do you need to update translations, or is that done separately?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did we decide on anything? ↑
<tsdgeos> update on the same MR makes for conflicts, update after makes for we forget :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same MP
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't change it that often
<sil2100> dednick: ping
<dednick> sil2100: yo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that is, until we get hook support in train, right sil2100? ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: pushed the pot_file then
<tsdgeos> dednick: thanks for bringing it up :)
<facundobatista> Hola
<dednick> tsdgeos: cool. changes look fine. just running qmltests.
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> the indicator is now grey?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can barely see it :/
<tsdgeos> wait it's orange in krillin and gray in mako?¿
<tsdgeos> ah, i guess someone "broke" Theme.palette.selected.foreground
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, UITK
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall we file a bug so we don't forget?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to fix it locally
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lemme MP
<tsdgeos> have you guys run QSG_VISUALIZE=overdraw on the phone?
<Saviq> I expect Gerry did
<tsdgeos> i'm getting lots of
<tsdgeos> QOpenGLShader::link: "L0010 Uniform 'tweak' differ on precision"
<tsdgeos> and "nothing"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, works fine for me
<mzanetti> tried last time about 3 weeks ago
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mako? krillin?
<tsdgeos> how did you run it?
<mzanetti> don't remember which device it was. I've set it in the upstart session. lemme try
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'restart unity8 QSG_VISUALIZE=overdraw'
<mzanetti> doesn't seem to work here atm either
<mzanetti> causes some artifacts, but not the thing we want
<sil2100> Saviq: ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, shall we get that into the CI team backlog?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does that work for you? i get regular unity8 :S
<tsdgeos> let's restart
<sil2100> dednick: sorry, got distracted... so, someone from QA stumbled upon an issue with indicators yesterday - we tried confirming this bug, but actually everything seems to be working fine for everyone else, but I guessed you might take a look at that:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, works here
<mzanetti> Saviq: mako or krillin?
<sil2100> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1394392
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394392 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "unable to enable bluetooth after its been disabled" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, krillin
<mzanetti> hmm.. not working here on krillin
<sil2100> dednick: might this be related to the recent sync-with-settings changes?
<Saviq> restart unity8 QSG_VISUALIZE=overdraw
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos ↑ that's all I did (it's vivid, though)
<mzanetti> working on mako here
<tsdgeos> oh
<dednick> sil2100: that more looks like a bluetooth issue. I'll need to take a look
<tsdgeos> so i'll change phone :D
<mzanetti> yeah. I think I have vivid on mako and rtm on krillin
<dednick> sil2100: as in system settings telling bluetooth to enable, but it doesnt.
<sil2100> dednick: as mentioned, we had 2 people try to confirm this and the result was negative, so it might have been some singular case
<dednick> sil2100: right. i just saw that.
<dednick> sil2100: i've had troubles enabling bluetooth on my desktop after disabling, but not on phone.
<dednick> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1394392/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394392 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "unable to enable bluetooth after its been disabled" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> dednick: thanks! Will have to poke Chris when he's up about this
<facundobatista> does anybody know where the data that is sent in the User Agent comes from? (when client doing requests to the server remote scopes)
<Saviq> facundobatista, pstolowski would know, but pete-woods might, too
<pete-woods> Saviq, facundobatista: I don't know off the top of my head, but will dig through the code
<facundobatista> Saviq, thanks! Pawel surely knows, but as I didn't find him, didn't know whom to ask :)
<facundobatista> pete-woods, thanks
<pete-woods> facundobatista:
<pete-woods> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9121256/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-fix-colors/+merge/242336
<pete-woods> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9121275/
<pete-woods> facundobatista: ^ more complete
<facundobatista> pete-woods, it should be building a "partner" parameter in the UA... is this already in the code?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, someone to test it?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well it has your name in there, abstain if you're not going to ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks good, let me review more
<Cimi> tsdgeos, code approved then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as said, I had issues when I tested it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which issues?
<Cimi> on my krillin
<Cimi> tsdgeos, activity indicator staying on screen for several seconds
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when refreshing
<Saviq> Cimi, that's happening on stock rtm as well, problem in events scope
<Cimi> Saviq, just on the scopes though
<Cimi> sorry photo scope
<Cimi> but anyway, we can merge then
<Saviq> Cimi, still, the indicator is controlled by the backend
<tsdgeos> dednick: \o/
<dednick> tsdgeos: :)
<tsdgeos> now we just need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/feeds
<tsdgeos> where's pstolowski hiding :D
<artmello> ls
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you guys have someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/feeds/+merge/239396 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/reversible-spread/+merge/241274 ? no care about other stages?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the tablet stage is changed too
<mzanetti> line 74 in the diff
<tsdgeos> man i can't read ^_^
<mzanetti> no worries. first time I just scrolled over it I though: "huh? did I really forget to commit it? I'm sure I changed it" :D
<mzanetti> took me 2 attempts to see it too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how do i test it thoough, there's no tryTableStage :'(
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can ./run.sh it and make the window fullscreen. it should switch to tablet mode
<tsdgeos> that true
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's on my list of stuff to review
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: oki :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you check, in the spread, swipe an app up and down, crossing the "center" position, does it jump around for you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: trunk or in that no-jumping branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, silo 30
<Saviq> mzanetti, but check on whatever
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, sounds like your no-jump branch made it jump when it crosses the center
 * Saviq reboots to check if it persists
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, did vesar see the close threshold increase?
<Saviq> crash
<mzanetti> Saviq: vesar is on parental leave unfortunately
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, was wondering if he's back yet
<mzanetti> but the only reason we didn't increase it before was the jumping
<mzanetti> Saviq: afaik he'll be back on Mon
<mzanetti> Saviq: when he comes back we might increase it even more
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk
<Saviq> atm stuff's crashing for me, not sure if it's happening in vivid-proposed yet
<Saviq> and I'm not getting cores, not enough memory for some reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: dang. it jumps indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: will fix
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> damn
 * Saviq reflashes to see if it crashes in stock vivid-proposed, suspects Qt 5.3.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in lp:~aacid/unity8/networkingstatus shouldn't onlineStatusChanged go away completely?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes it should
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushd
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed. should I just push to the same branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have a bit of time to try something out for me?
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<mzanetti> Saviq: can do, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, get latest devel-proposed on mako
<Saviq> mzanetti, citrain device-upgrade 30
<Saviq> mzanetti, and try to get it to crash by launching xbmcremote and closing it repeatedly
<Saviq> try swiping the launcher in over the xbmcr splash screen
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> I'm getting a crash rather reliably, but can't get core
<mzanetti> flashing
 * Saviq tries with gdb in the mean time
<Saviq> mzanetti, I managed to get a trace
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: any pointers where it's crashing?
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9122539/
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<Saviq> not sure how the silo unearthed this TH
<Saviq> TBH
<Saviq> /food
<dandrader> Saviq, so no idea of the use case that caused this?
<dandrader> Saviq, is there a bug with this stack trace? it's worth investigating
<Saviq> dandrader, actually, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, I just launch an app and start playing with the launcher, at some point I get the crash
<Saviq> dandrader, I was only able to repro on vivid + silo 30 though, no idea what unearthed this issue
<dandrader> Saviq, and what's in silo 30? (I don't know how to find silo URLs)
<Saviq> dandrader, you go to http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/
<Saviq> dandrader, silo 30 is http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-030
<dandrader> Saviq, define "playing with the launcher": just scrolling its icons up & down?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, swipe it in, tap the app for launcher to go away
<Saviq> dandrader, rinse'n'repeat
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> Saviq,  "citrain device-upgrade 30" <- is that a terminal command?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, from phablet-tools-citrain
<Saviq> dandrader, and you need to pass your sudo password as the last argument
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's a huge flickering on doing the "alt+tab" swipe on the spread
<tsdgeos> not caused by your patch
<tsdgeos> but i don't remeber it being there
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when switching between apps, not with the dash
<tsdgeos> can you reproduce?
<mzanetti> uh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in trunk?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and in rtm
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> feck
<tsdgeos> no idea where this is coming from
<tsdgeos> want a bug?
<mzanetti> me neither atm
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> not happening in ./run.sh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: might be the antialiasing thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but that's not on rtm yet
<mzanetti> hmm, indeed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems it is
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's in silo http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-004
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: hey guys! You around?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... it seems commit 1933 does say it in the log though
<mzanetti> err, 1399
<tsdgeos> what's the correct syntax for this?
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash touch --revision=150  --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<Saviq> mzanetti, the bug links are from the branch
<sil2100> hmmm, on second thought, actuall it's on my side
<Saviq> mzanetti, which does, now, contain the antialiasing
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: nvm!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, --revision before touch
<Trevinho> sil2100: ah ok :)
<tsdgeos> meh, i was pretty sure i had trid that
<sil2100> Trevinho: I'm working on fixing the changelog-bug issue you guys reported in citrain :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: cool
<tsdgeos> so revision 150 doesn't ahve that problem
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, so I have a really simple fix for that - would you mind if the 'Fixes: bug, bug, bug' string in the commit message would be changed to 'Fixes: #bug, #bug, #bug'? (i.e. # appended to the bug number)
<Trevinho> sil2100: no, I think it's nicer
<Trevinho> sil2100: adding LP: also?
<sil2100> Well, it's not necessary, I would be a bit worried that it would 'bloat' the commit message
<sil2100> Since it would mean the bigger list would be like this: "Fixes: LP: #123456, LP: #234567, LP: #345678"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 234567 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Gnome toolbars unresponsive after update and no toolbars on reboot." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234567
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 345678 in xfce4-sensors-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-sensors crashed with SIGSEGV in *__GI___libc_free()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345678
<sil2100> As you see, there are multiple ':' then in the commit-message, which looks a bit dirrty
<Trevinho> sil2100: irc seems to like it :D
<Trevinho> as you prefer btw, it's not a big deal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you seeing this on rtm?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, that's why i'm bisecting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh :?
<tsdgeos> afaik we have not changed much/at all in rtm
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks, let me know if I need to chase someone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll try to find out in which image it was introduced
<tsdgeos> 157 is fine too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW I was seeing that for a long time, but with the dash only
<tsdgeos> it's a good thing this thing caches the iamges
<Saviq> and only sometimes
<tsdgeos> flashing is faster :)
<tsdgeos> i fear i'll flash 166 (latest) again and it will be gone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's ubuntu-app-launch
<Saviq> huh
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> hmm
<tsdgeos> well i went to 165
<tsdgeos> works
<tsdgeos> 166 fails
<tsdgeos> went back to 165
<tsdgeos> updated updated gir1.2-ubuntu-app-launch-2 libubuntu-app-launch2 ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-app-launch-tools
<tsdgeos> ad now fails
<tsdgeos> let me revert them
<Saviq> tedg, greyback, any idea how ual could cause apps flickering when focusing them?
<tsdgeos> any idea where i can find the 0.4+14.10.20141031~rtm-0ubuntu1 packages of ual?
<greyback> Saviq: flickering? As in visually?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<greyback> do their contents flicker, like on a focus/unfocus/focus flicker?
<Saviq> greyback, yes, goes to black
<tedg> Trying to think what changed there…
<tedg> Let me check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/ubuntu-app-launch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-010/+build/6525799
<Saviq> to be exact
<tsdgeos> tx
<tedg> So the change we made was to pause on the cgmanager connection.
<greyback> Saviq: app suspend/resume timinging changed slightly maybe
<dandrader> Saviq, reproduced the crash and think what the cause is
<Saviq> greyback, that's what I was thinking, but would that cause a flicker?
<tedg> So there could be other events happening that would cause a fliker while we're waiting?
<Saviq> greyback, shouldn't we hold the last frame we had?
<greyback> Saviq: if app was suspended before it got unfocus event, and then focused and then resumed, the unfocus & focus events might be stuck in a queue until the app resumed
<greyback> then it reacts on unfocus, then focus
<greyback> guess though
<Saviq> greyback, and we stop rendering on unfocus (I mean apps do) due to the visibility event or whatnot?
<greyback> Saviq: there are separate focus and visibility events
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, unfocus shouldn't cause any real difference, visibility stops rendering though
<greyback> Saviq: right, except if UI is designed to change on focus/unfocus
<Saviq> greyback, but it's not like either should send up a blank frame?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but that's different
<greyback> Saviq: blank frame? No
<greyback> ok, that wasn't clear to me
<Saviq> greyback, exactly, so where are we getting the black frame from :/
<greyback> Saviq: only thought is Mir
<tsdgeos> totally
<tsdgeos> reverting those packages makes the flickering away
<tsdgeos> let's try with 166 and downgrading those now
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's bizarre. Reverting ual fixed the black frame flicker?
<tsdgeos> correct
<greyback> freaky
<greyback> I dunno how but perhaps we're pulling a buffer from Mir which wasn't rendered to by the client yet. Should not be possible though
<dandrader> Saviq, dang it. now I cannot reproduce it anymore....
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it's not an easy thing to repro, I was only able to do it on vivid + silo 30, even though silo 30 had nothing to do with anything related
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, I have vivid with silo 30 as well
<Saviq> dandrader, what I usually did was launch xbmcremote (don't think app matters), and while it was launching I'd do "swipe launcher in" and "tap on spread" in quick succession
<Saviq> s/spread/splash/
<Saviq> dandrader, then, right swipe to spread, close the app, start from scratch
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd usually crash it within 30s
<dandrader> ok
<tedg> So the only thing I could think of there is that we're ending up processing an idle event that you don't expect.
<tedg> I think I could make it a custom context so no other events would process.
<tsdgeos> tedg: greyback: i'm going to open a bug since it's very reproducible for me, you guys can't?
<tedg> That might fix the issue.
<tedg> tsdgeos, I'll read the bug, I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for yet.
<greyback> tsdgeos: if you want, but will only investigate if tedg thinks it's qtmir's issue
<tedg> Ah, on just quick right swipe?
<Saviq> tedg, start two apps
<tedg> If I do the long drag it doesn't seem to happen.
<Saviq> tedg, short right swipe to toggle between apps
<tsdgeos> tedg: yes quick swipe
<Saviq> tedg, you get black
<tedg> Ah, I see. I never do short swipe :-)
<tsdgeos> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1394622
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394622 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "0.4+15.04.20141118~rtm-0ubuntu1 causes flickering on spread "alt+tab" gesture" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> mterry, can we reuse the same qsortfilterproxymodel from unity?
<mterry> Cimi, I assume you're looking at wizard-import?  We do use the same in wizard-plugin.  wizard-import really is trying to make as little changes as possible, just to make reviewing the actual changes I do make in wizard-plugin reviewable
<Cimi> mterry, mmm ok
<mterry> Cimi, if I didn't do that, it would be impossible to see what I actually did.  wizard-import is real dumb -- I don't even think the wizard works right if you install it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think the high cpu usage was basically the busy indicator
<tsdgeos> just that as it was white
<tsdgeos> i wasn't seeing it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, will keep an eye out
 * Saviq takes an eye out and puts it on a table
<tsdgeos> be careful it doesn't fall off
<tsdgeos> the table i mean
<michael_ptasz> is anyone on?
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you think of any explanation why this would happen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1394622
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394622 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "0.4+15.04.20141118~rtm-0ubuntu1 causes flickering on spread "alt+tab" gesture" [Undecided,New]
 * mzanetti totally lost how UAL could influence this
<greyback> mzanetti: a crazy guess: the call to focusApplication might now be blocking on the UAL resume call, and so take slightly  longer to switch the app to the front
<mzanetti> hmm... a good one
<mzanetti> but would a blocking call actually render black frames?
<mzanetti> in which case the issue sounds like a bigger one
<greyback> mzanetti: it's not a black frame IMO, it's like both foreground & background app are invisible, so the black is the Stage background
<mzanetti> oh...
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that could make sense, but that would still mean we're swapping for a blank frame for some reason, and IIUC we should never do that?
<Saviq> and apps should not have alpha, btw, so should never be transparent
<Saviq> and for what else reason should we have both apps visible: false
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> when it's not visible: false to start with (unless the one we pull in from the right edge is a copy?)
<greyback> Saviq: apps *can* have alpha ATM, but that's not the issue.
<greyback> I suspect it's just a glitch in our animations
<greyback> it's not a blank frame from the application, more it set invisible for a frame somehow
<Saviq> greyback, mhm
<greyback> is guess tho
<greyback> I've not tried to dig
<Saviq> kk
<balloons> bregma, who did the work on unity8-lxc container?
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Me and stgraber.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, brillant. Can I pick your brain a bit on it then?
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Sure!
<balloons> So for the unity8-lxc-setup, I would like to point the setup at an existing iso to save myself the download. In addition, it didn't *seem* like using --redownload would use zsync to save my bandwidth
<balloons> to workaround this I manually placed the file in the expected folder.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Right, that area needs some work.
<balloons> once complete I assume I just run unity8-lxc-session yes? it's complaing then unity8-lxc doesn't exist. And indeed lxc-ls shows me nothing
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: So yes, manually copying the ISO to the expected place will work.  Ans yes, using something like zsync or rsync if the existing iso is there would be much better.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Right, after package install, you need to run 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup'.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Since the ISO is there, you may need to do 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --rebuild-all'.
<balloons> trying again..
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I've never tried it with an ISO already existing and no container set up.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, oh.. hmm, it's under root only
<balloons> I see it with sudo lxc-ls only
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Yes, since it's a full session.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Needs root privileges to be started from lightdm.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, so do you think running under MIR is possible using the container?
<balloons> also, I was curious about what the best way to update would be. We can re-pull the image, or run update-lxc, or even apt-get inside the container
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: The container is using using Mir and Unity8.  Once you have it setup, you log into it using LightDM.  Select the Unity 8 LXC session.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: You can either redownload the latest ISO or use 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --update-lxc' to update the packages in the container.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: And yes, you can attach to the container and do apt-get inside.
<balloons> right, just wondering what I should propagate as the best practice.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I say either the update-lxc method or if someone wants the whole new image, then use --redownload.  The thing about getting a new image is if new packages are included for demo purposes or new functionality that simply updating won't pick up.
<balloons> anyways, I'm not getting a running session ;-( http://paste.ubuntu.com/9131705/
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: You're logging in through lightdm?
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, right. mm.. but that would only be true of the image I suppose right? if you add it through the meta-package should be fine
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, ohh right, my bad
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Well, one thing that comes to mind is there is the Gtk+ work going on and they may add Gtk apps to the ISO at some point.  Just updating the container won't pick that up.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: But yeah, if there is some metapackage on the ISO that adds those dependencies, then yeah, it should work.
<balloons> so probably should get zsync going then push pulling from image :-)
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Yeah, I'll enter a bug report and work on that.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, ok, so from lightdm anyway it attempts to launch then just reloads lightdm
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Hmm, ok.  What version of Ubuntu is the host and are you using a real user, aka, not Guest?
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, ahh that was the next question. Vivid, and yes a guest session
<balloons> mir I suppose isn't happy with guest sessions?
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Ok, I don't think the guest session works with Unity8 yet.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I create some test user for testing that stuff.
<balloons> good to know.. I'll be updating the wiki with my notes after this as well to fill in some of these gaps
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: And once you log in, you can't log out back to lightdm.  It's a known issue in Unity 8.
<balloons> do we have bugs for either of these issues, just for note puroposes
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Cool, thanks for the Wiki help.  Hopefully what I have there is a good start, but more is better and also I have a bias on how it works and probably make unconscious assumptions.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I'm not sure about the guest support, but for the logout, yes, we do.  Lemme get you the bug #.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Bug #1360316 for the logout issue.
<ubot5> bug 1360316 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging out the desktop session just goes back to the Greeter" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360316
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, certainly heh. The goal is to push some new community folks at this. Having this container is exciting
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: It is pretty cool.  Thanks to stgraber for getting this started.
<balloons> ohh, fast user switching did work.. that's nice
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I just tried a guest session on a non-container Unity 8 session and it just sits there at a black screen.  At least with the container, it kicks you back to lightdm so you can do something.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, ok so how do I exit?
<balloons> as you said, no way back to lightdm easily
<balloons> I seem to losse vt's also
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Um, well, uh...ssh into the machine and stop the container.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Or reboot.
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: And the VT's is a known issue.  I'll get you that bug as well.
 * balloons wonders if he re-setup ssh on his box
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Bug #1383497 is for the VT issue.  It's a container thing at this point and needs to be investigated further.
<ubot5> bug 1383497 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "TTY switching does not work when running Unity8 in the LXC" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383497
<balloons> currently I'm actually a bit stuck. using logout, restart, shutdown just returns me to unity8 and I can't login anymore :-(
<balloons> is there a reason I can't login anymore from the unity8 lockscreen?
<balloons> not that I set a password for the user
<balloons> I mean, from the touch side
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Umm, this is a little beyond my expertise in that this is a Unity 8 issue.
<balloons> sure, you've just been on such a roll :p
<ChrisTownsend> lol, yeah
<balloons> bregma, are you about?
<balloons> ofc, I guess I could ask ChrisTownsend as well.. test his skills :-) I was curious what the roadmap, timeline, dev practices are for delivering new features. It would be nice to have some notes to accompany new stuff flowing into the image and help people keep pace with what's going on
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Are you talking about the Unity 8 desktop proper or features and such for just the container part?
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, unity8 proper. I'm wondering what the best way to communicate what's happening, particularly with the focus on people using it
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I'd like to know the answers to those questions as well;-)
<bregma> indeed
<balloons> for the container, I just *KNOW* you'll be fixing my bug right away
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: zsync?
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, yea
 * balloons doesn't hide his sarcasm
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I'm on it!
<balloons> <#
<balloons> <3
<bregma> frome a vague standpoint, basic window management is coming in the next few weeks, and design will be addressing desktop-oriented issues in the next few months, but that's about as exact as we're going to get until the current phone-oriented crush is past
<bregma> those guys have my sympathy
<bregma> but I wish they had my software working
<balloons> well mzanetti was showing off something more up to date than what I saw I think yesterday
 * balloons re-reads his own sentence, is confused by his resounding command of english,  and realizes the day must be getting long
<mzanetti> ?
<bregma> yeah, saw that
<mzanetti> bregma: what sofware?
<bregma> unity8 on desktop with what looked like windows
<balloons> hey mzanetti I was just trying to refer to your video.. ^^ exactly
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm working on that now mostly
<mzanetti> today I added support for a wallpaper and made the launcher showing up correctly (as opposed to the upside-down thing on the phone)
<mzanetti> next steps is to make the mouse behave more mousy instead of touch
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I don't suppose you have that code someplace where we can try it, do you?
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/wallpaper
<mzanetti> should build fine with debuild. just install unity8, unity8-common and unity8-private from those packages and run it with unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Cool!  That includes the windowing stuff too?
<mzanetti> yes
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Thank you!
<balloons> ohh slick. mzanetti will you land that in rtm or vivid? or both?
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend: but keep in mind this is *really* early stages
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Understood
<mzanetti> balloons: well, for now I'm trying to land it in vivid. not sure what will propagate through rtm, that's really not the focus for this
<balloons> mzanetti, I ask because it seems some stuff is going to rtm first -- is that right?
<mzanetti> balloons: no, we land into vivid and cherry-pick phone related fixes into rtm
<mzanetti> maybe a sync of trunk -> rtm will happen at some point, but really not sure when and how
<balloons> mzanetti, that would be my expectation. The differences then I'm seeing must simply be the default setup (scopes, etc)
<mzanetti> balloons: probably, yes. definitely not for unity8
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend: ah right, you need to "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Windowed" for now, as long as we don't have all the context recognition in place
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok, thanks for letting me know.
<mzanetti> have fun :)
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I will:)
<balloons> mzanetti, I notice the keyboard doesn't in scopes
<balloons> is that known?
<mzanetti> balloons: more context please :)
<mzanetti> on the phone?
<mzanetti> or the desktop?
<balloons> mzanetti, sorry, desktop
<mzanetti> hmm, really?
 * mzanetti tries
<balloons> mzanetti, doesn't seem to work for me.. the store and searching on scopes for music or video don't work
<mzanetti> balloons: indeed... works in system-settings but not in scopes
 * balloons can file
<balloons> if you'd like
<mzanetti> balloons: ah.. it does work, but you need to focus something else and then back to scopes
<mzanetti> balloons: probably too early to file focus bugs :)
<mzanetti> I'm sure there's an uncountable amount of issues still
<mzanetti> balloons: know what'd be awesome, if you could get some community guys to package up the terminal-app and dekko for amd64
<balloons> mzanetti, that I can work on. I actually went looking for file manager and terminal first thing
<mzanetti> yeah, not in there if not armhf :/
<balloons> mzanetti, yep, indeed
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-21
<Mirv> greyback: hey! you asked for it, so I managed to get so far that I tried building qtmir and qtubuntu against Qt 5.4 beta. qtubuntu succeeded, qtmir bug #1394884
<ubot5> bug 1394884 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "QtMir does not compile against Qt 5.4.0 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394884
<Mirv> I should be able to get UITK build tried soon I believe, which is a prerequisite for eg unity8, but I fully expect UITK to explode
<greyback> Mirv: private api change, should be easy fix
<Mirv> sounds good, easy fixes are the best fixes
<facundobatista> holas
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos hey, do you have a silo already for manage stuff landing? if so we'd like to add to that one (but we will land a bunch of other changes to scopes api and shell plugin with it)
<tsdgeos> i think there was something
<tsdgeos> not sure tbh
<Saviq> I think it got cleared
<Saviq> pstolowski, so no, right now we have nothing
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, i'll start a new row then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lots of qmluitests failing in your wallpaper branch
<mzanetti> uh. checking
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, what's up with the touch crash?
<greyback_> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-qt5.4/+merge/242485 - builds with my Qt5.4 chroot
<dandrader> Saviq, working on that
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, I think I'll wait for that with the silo, somehow it's triggering the issue
<dandrader> Saviq, still trying to understand what's exactly happening. but I'm able to reproduce it
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, better wait until I have a fix indeed
<karni> is there a known issue with video playback on mako that you guys are aware of?
<karni> (there's audio, but no/black video)
<Mirv> greyback_: \o/ excellent, I'll try pushing that and report back.
<Saviq> karni, check with jhodapp, I dunno
<karni> Saviq: will, thanks!
<jhodapp> karni, that does still occasionally happen, still trying to figure out what causes that
<karni> jhodapp|sick: oh.. I'm sorry to see that man. I hope you'll get better :/ ! let me just say on mako that problem persists for all video playback. I'll assign the bug to media-hub. Get better!
<Saviq> Cimi, what's going on with lp:~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements ?
<kdub> alf, mterry is the reason why u-s-c uses Qprocess to launch spinner because that was the most convenient launching code to use?
<kdub> I guess I'm trying to figure out if its worth it to have some mir process-launching-managing functionality
<mterry> kdub, yeah I believe it was just convenience
<mterry> kdub, we didn't need much fanciness
<kdub> mterry, right
<kdub> I'm poking around what it would take to get rid of usc's qt dependency
<kdub> and there's that launching, and the dbus stuff
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have a failing tests here: test_tapUbuntuIconInLauncherOverAppSpread and I don't really understand why you're doing a touchFlick on the button instead of a click
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502
 * tsdgeos hides
<dandrader> mzanetti, to simulate the user finger
<dandrader> mzanetti, the touch point of moves slightly under the user's finger even for a simple tap
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's almost never perfectly still
<mzanetti> dandrader: weird thing that it fails if you change in LauncherPanel.qml the inverted from true to false
<mzanetti> reading the code it would seem it should still work
<larsu> tsdgeos: I knew I forgot something :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: are you testing the kraken code with this or why do you do a drag here?
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't get your question
<mzanetti> dandrader: I agree that a user tap is mostly not like a perfect mouse click. but why put this code into a random test?
<mzanetti> or is it here intentional because you're trying to tap on the left edge drag area and want to make sure the edge recognition stuff works?
<dandrader> mzanetti, a regression test for a bug in which the movement of the touch point  played an important role
<larsu> tsdgeos: building/testing now to make sure, sorry
<mzanetti> dandrader: do you remember which bug? so I can make sure to keep that behavior when fixing the test
<mzanetti> or rather adjusting
<dandrader> mzanetti, "bzr qblame" it
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you thinking about dumbing down that test?
<mzanetti> no. need to adjust it because it fails
<mzanetti> in one of my branches
<mzanetti> ok, yeah, it is for testing the kraken...
<mzanetti> ack. got it... thanks.
<dandrader> Saviq, the touch crash bug is looking scary. it seems as if the processing of a given touch event is interrupted midway to the processing of further ones and then resumed again. as if touch events were coming from more than one thread or something....
<dandrader> I hope I'm wrong
<Saviq> ouch
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this a real crash? or "just" lost input?
<mzanetti> I had that today again :/ left/right edge stopped working
<mzanetti> obviously when I was out for shopping
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, actual crash
<Saviq> well, ABRT
<kgunn> robotfuel: with all the recent stability improvements do you see this ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365673 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal:UbuntuClientIntegration::UbuntuClientIntegration:UbuntuMirClientIntegrationPlugin::create:loadIntegration" [High,Confirmed]
<robotfuel> kgunn: I haven't been running the lrt suite nuclearbob is doing that now
<dandrader> Saviq, still around?
<dandrader> mterry, where do I find -dbg packages?
<dandrader> mterry, for mir and libubuntu-app-launch2, for instance
<mterry> dandrader, some packages build them automatically and they just exist in the archive
<mterry> dandrader, but if you want debug symbols for something that doesn't generate it's own -dbg package...
<dandrader> mterry, most of the packages unity8 link against have no -dbg counterpart
<dandrader> mterry, apart from qt
<mterry> dandrader, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<mterry> dandrader, that talks about using ddebs.ubuntu.com
<mterry> dandrader, which offers -dbgsym packages for everything
<dandrader> great
<mterry> dandrader, or you just rebuild without stripping symbols :-/
 * dandrader not feeling like building everything unity8 links against :)
<Saviq> dandrader, am now
<Saviq> dandrader, in general http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ is your starting point for -dbgsym packages
<Saviq> dandrader, there are even tarballs from packages built in PPAs
<Saviq> in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/queue/
<Saviq> and the same for rtm http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/
<dandrader> Saviq, so, the problem with the touch crash is that events are being processed recursively
<dandrader> Saviq, it seems ubuntu-app-launch is spinning the glib main loop that is shared with Qt
<dandrader> tedg, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, huh!
<dandrader> Saviq, it's a sizeable call stack http://paste.ubuntu.com/9154149/
<Saviq> dandrader, tedg just filed a branch doing something similar
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/cgmanager-custom-context/+merge/242378
<Saviq> s/doing/related to/
<Saviq> dandrader, interesting...
<dandrader> Saviq, but maybe TouchRegistry should post events instead of sending them. that might be enought to solve the bug in question
<Saviq> dandrader, IIUC it should be possible to share the glib main loop, so this sounds like it should be possible
<dandrader> ie., avoiding recursive calls of TouchRegistry::update as it's not reentrant
<dandrader> Saviq, from the call stack it definitely looks like ubuntu-app-launch is using the same glib main loop as Qt
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, and I think that should be a valid usecase (sharing the main loop)
<Saviq> dandrader, but obviously we need to make sure the above doesn't happen
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure whether Qt's input event handling is reentrant
<dandrader> Saviq, because maybe that scenario could also happen without TouchRegistry in the picture....
<dandrader> 26	- .loop = g_main_loop_new(NULL, FALSE),
<dandrader> 27	+ .loop = g_main_loop_new(context, FALSE),
<dandrader> Saviq, from the MP you posted. So that looks like it would also avoid the crash we're getting
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, that's what I was thinking
<dandrader> :qa
 * tedg back
<tedg> dandrader, So yes, it did, which seemed to cause some issues with flicker as well.
<tedg> I changed it to have it's own context, which might solve some other issues as well.
<tedg> Really it'd be nice if all the calls could be async, but that's not a "rtm thing"
<dandrader> tedg, as long as it doens't spin glib's default main loop (which is what Qt uses) it should be fine
<tedg> dandrader, Yeah, it was, the branch Saviq linked to changes that.
<mzanetti> tedg: ah, great to know that flicker thing is solved too :)  thanks
<tedg> I'm actually still surprised that people notice that much. I really do never use short swipe.
<tedg> Never found it that useful, honestly.
<Saviq> tedg, probably depends how many apps you leave open, I generally close them all, so swiping between app and dash is something I do a lot
<Saviq> tedg, if you leave a lot running, the short swipe not really that useful indeed ;)
<tedg> Saviq, Why do you close apps?
 * tedg is waiting for the "to use short swipe"
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, OCD, what else
<tedg> Perhaps social issues with killing. You don't want the OOM Killer to do your killing for you, you want to DO IT MYSELF!
<ssweeny> if i kill an app by my own hand then i know it's dead
<dandrader_> Saviq, so, tedg's branch alone must solve that touch crash in silo 30.
<josharenson> The 'notification' that pops up when the volume key is pressed.. Anyone know where that lives?
<cwayne1> josharenson: i'd guess notify-osd
<cwayne1> but not sure
<josharenson> cwayne1, thanks.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-22
<cwayne1> im having an issue with attributes not showing up
<cwayne1> specifically the third attribute..
<cwayne1> the first two show
<mzanetti> cwayne: hey, can't reach chrismwayne.com... is it down?
<cwayne> mzanetti: hm, it seems to be! let me take a look
<cwayne> mzanetti: its back up
<mzanetti> cwayne: nice, thanks
<mzanetti> cwayne: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cwayne18/fitbit/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<mzanetti> will you update this for vivid?
<mzanetti> trusty package still installs fine though
<mzanetti> and it works :)
<cwayne> mzanetti: sure thing :)
<cwayne> done
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-16
<mterry> cimi, I had told aacid I would review his filter branches, but then I got caught up in another thing.  Do you still have spare cycles to look at them?
<mterry> I did review one
<cimi> mterry, yes
<cimi> I can do that
<mterry> cimi, thanks!  If I get done with this other thing early I can help out
<cimi> mterry, which one to start?
<mterry> cimi he gave me a list:
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filters/+merge/271616
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_dash_navigation/+merge/271617
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/optionselector_filter/+merge/273194
<mterry>  https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/optionselector_filter_visual_improvements/+merge/277138
<mterry> cimi, I did the first one
<mterry> cimi, I think that order makes sense
<greyback_> Mirv: hey, can I ask as silly question: I'm on this page https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src and I want to view the current qtbase code in wily. But if I click the branch, I see code from 2013
<greyback_> is that the wrong source branch?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: any tips for compiling qt for the phone? You work on device, or use a cross compile chroot?
<greyback_> qmake not good with cross compile chroots
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i usually just compile on home
<tsdgeos> sometimes you fill the / partition with dependencies though
<tsdgeos> then i resort onto having a chroot in the phone itself
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ok, will use chroot on device so
<tsdgeos> and then sudo install from chroot/home/bla/whatever.so to /usr/something/
<tsdgeos> it's a bit crude but it works :D
<greyback_> *nod* pretty much my technique
<greyback_> LD_LIBR..... screw it
<tsdgeos> greyback_: so it's the same gentextures problem as in widget based apps?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> greyback_: if you're compiling qtbase make sure you compile it with the whole command line from debian/rules
<tsdgeos> otherwise half of the plugins won't be found
<greyback_> yep
<greyback_> have the command handy? Am assembling by hand
<greyback_> done, don't worry
<Mirv> greyback_: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=ubuntu or the bzr mirror https://code.launchpad.net/qtpackaging - packaging only, you need the .orig.tar.xz in parent dir
<greyback_> Mirv: perfect, thanks
<Mirv> greyback_: oh but right, that's then 5.5.1 not in wily... sorry. you need simply dget then
<greyback_> Mirv: that's ok, I'm not after exact source
<mterry> ltinkl, is your wizard redesign branch merged with latest from trunk?  I will want to respin the silo today or tomorrow and want to avoid merge conflicts
<ltinkl> mterry, I did that yesterday I believe, should be fine
<mterry> ltinkl, awesome
<ltinkl> mterry, holler if not :)
<mterry> ltinkl, will try to respin today then while you're still around  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, leaving in ~ 30 minutes
<mterry> ltinkl, ok started build
 * ltinkl fingers crossed
<mterry> ltinkl, got past the merging of branches part and is building, presumably will be fine
<mterry> ltinkl, enjoy the holiday!  :)
<greyback_> mterry: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/226725033/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.13%2B15.04.20151116-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mterry> greyback_, ugh
<mterry> ltinkl, you're not still around I bet?
<dandrader> AlbertA, about lp:~albaguirre/qtubuntu/use-mir-surface-apis: could you also set the size hints when creating the surface?
<dandrader> AlbertA, instead of only in propagateSizeHints
<dandrader> AlbertA, A client might set all the size hints of a window *before* showing it
<dandrader> AlbertA, and those size hints won't reach unity8 until the client make a change in any of them, which is when propagateSizeHints() finally gets called
<dandrader> AlbertA, well, wrote a patch for this
<AlbertA> dandrader: sorry stepped away for a bit... I merged your branch
<dandrader> AlbertA, great, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-17
<tsdgeos> cimi: note the new_dash thing breaks at some point because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1513897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513897 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField regression/behavior change in 1.3" [High,Confirmed]
<cimi> tsdgeos, can I still approve though? or shall we wait for that fix?
<tsdgeos> cimi: given that it's unusable and you can't test it i don't think you should approve it tbh
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok, I tested without 1.3 with the previous silo...
<cimi> I still have it on my phone
<tsdgeos> yeah but that's techinically not what you're approving anymore :D
<tsdgeos> i mean it would be quite weird for me to see something approved with such a glaring "bug"
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the name of the "gtk mir" package? couldn't find it.
<mzanetti> dandrader, I've no idea yet
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah but we land when is ready, that was the point
<tsdgeos> yeah don't know
<tsdgeos> as you fele
<cimi> if your branch is fine, and depends on another bug...
<tsdgeos> feel
<cimi> unless you will need to tweak sth else
<tsdgeos> not in theroty
<tsdgeos> theory
<tsdgeos> food!
<dandrader> mzanetti, but did you get to run gedit in a "unity8 mir" session?
<mzanetti> no, never managed so far
<mzanetti> dandrader, christownsend should be able to help
<mzanetti> or perhaps the mir people would know too
<greyback_> dandrader: gedit -- --desktop_file_hint=gedit    works for me
<seb128> dandrader, mzanetti, what do you call "gtk mir"? if you are talking about the gdk mir backend it's part of gtk+3.0 itself (libgtk-3-0)
<mzanetti> seb128, yes, I think that's what we meant
<dandrader> seb128, ok, great
<dandrader> mzanetti, could you please try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1515921 ? It's as simple as adding 'X-Ubuntu-Touch=true' to /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop so that gedit shows up in list of apps in the dash
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1515921 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "2 mouse pointers when running gedit with gtk mir on Unity8" [Undecided,In progress]
<dandrader> mzanetti, I couldn't reproduce the issue. still see only the qml cursor
<mzanetti> dandrader, you can't repro?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> ok, will try
<dandrader> mzanetti, I made sure I installed trunk version of qtmir and unity8 on my test laptop. but who knows...
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<mterry> tsdgeos, hi!
<tsdgeos> mterry: you did some work to allow "having no text in the infographics" https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/handle-empty-infographic-label, right? We don't need to do anything if they revert the libusermetrics change, right?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah my change was just being more permissive if the library gives us nothing back.  If they revert, we should be fine
<mterry> tsdgeos, design didn't like it being empty after all?
<tsdgeos> mterry: seems so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1514326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514326 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "There is no text in the circle on lock screen in new flashed device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> I told them!  :)
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<seb128> mpt, ^ did you see that?
<mpt> no
<seb128> mpt, can you talk to Magdalena and agree on what should be done?
<seb128> it doesn't make much sense to make "no data source available"
<mterry> Yeah, I don't like that string either.  If we want to use a string, it could be nicer like "Welcome to Ubuntu" or something non-hostile
<seb128> or at least something that makes some sense to normal users
<mpt> seb128, mterry, apart from this reported bug, are there any problems being caused by the empty text?
<seb128> like "no events recorded today"
<seb128> mpt, no
<mterry> mpt, no
<mpt> seb128, ok, I checked with Ben and wontfixed it
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
<seb128> tsdgeos, ^ less work ;-)
<tsdgeos> well it's weird since magdelna said exactly the reverse
<tsdgeos> but oh well less work is good
<mpt> tsdgeos, not her fault, she was misinformed
<seb128> Saviq, pete-woods, is https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/file-based-infographics/+merge/210573 / https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-infographics still a thing?
<tsdgeos> seb128: Saviq's on holidays for like a week more
<seb128> tsdgeos, thanks, confusing those people who let IRC going with their normal nickname when they are not there ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/camera-app/infographics-translations/+merge/250616 something you plan to follow up on?
<pete-woods> seb128: to the first question. I'm not sure. it was something that was tasked by my old manager, and he's not here now
<pete-woods> seb128: to the second thing, ideally yes
<seb128> pete-woods, the second one there is a merge request for the translation thing up, so maybe you should prod Kaleo for review ;-)
<mterry> dandrader|afk, hey at some point if you could look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-redesign/+merge/271342 in terms of the changes I made to the DDA, I'd appreciate it.  That MP is not ready for a full review yet, but the DDA stuff likely won't change unless you want it to.  It seems to work for me
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<tsdgeos> oh my
<tsdgeos> why i can't never run an unity8 desktop session :/
<tsdgeos> i'm always getting crashes or aborts or whatnot :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ltinkl: do you guys use the distro packaging when running unity8 as a session? i'm getting an abort with a stack trace pointing to start_thread :S
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes, I install unity8-desktop-session-mir and run that
<mzanetti> then I modify QML files in place to test things
<mzanetti> or rather, I use this script to install a working directory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13314241/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i have that package
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, fwiw, I'm still on v+o
<mzanetti> but I think lukas is on x
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, anyhow, try reinstalling the unity8 package
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, also make sure you don't have old mir libs around. I remember at some point I had problems because of that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, what graphics chip do you have?
<tsdgeos> intel
<mzanetti> hmm... same here. should work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the bug you mention about the dash coming up empty, does it only happen in unity8 as a session or also happens on other desktop if you just do "start unity8-dash"?
<tsdgeos> and/or start unity8
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: i get graphical glitches on the cursor on my laptop when on the unity8 greeter, known?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: here the photo http://i.imgur.com/jnHMNn2.jpg
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I have seem it once or twice before. but it's been a long while since it last happened. I think it happened with the fallback cursor only. do you have the DMZ cursor theme installed there?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> dandrader: maybe not, what's the package name?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it was so hard to reproduce that I forgot about it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, dmz-cursor-theme
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you must have it as Unity 7 uses it
<tsdgeos> yeah i do
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i can repro all the time
<tsdgeos> also the mouse is like ultra slow inside the unity8 session compared to outside it
<tsdgeos> is this something we control somehow?
<mterry> mzanetti, guh, stupid admin password idea
<mzanetti> mterry, indeed
<mzanetti> mterry, well, I guess I'm ok with disconnecting the lockscreen from the user's passwort
<mzanetti> mterry, but putting that in the welcome wizard seems quite odd
<mterry> mzanetti, well I think that's a very advanced user feature yeah
<mzanetti> yes, should be in the developer mode options
<mterry> mzanetti, but mostly it seems crazy to keep allowing apps to brute force passwords.  And if stop them from doing that, I don't see the need for this change
<mzanetti> kgunn, do you know about that requirement and where it came from / how official it is?
<mzanetti> apparently we have to add a username, lockscreen code and sudo password stuff into the welcome wizard
<mzanetti> which seems wrong to me when thinking about regular joe
<mterry> mzanetti, (they wanted the username?)
<mzanetti> didn't she say?
<mterry> mzanetti, I might have missed that
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe need it for sure once they go multi-user, and she was thinking down that road, but I don't know if she said she wanted it now or then
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> mterry, otoh, on a Ubuntu Desktop we've been asking those things too since forever
 * kgunn reads a little
<mzanetti> not saying that it's great on a phone, but thinking convergence...
<mterry> kgunn, we were just told by Patricia that there is a new requirement that we ask users for an admin password
<mterry> kgunn, in response to the "brute force" attack by apps on the password
<kgunn> mzanetti: mterry ...yeah that's news to me
<mterry> kgunn, but that seems like a very odd response to that attack
<kgunn> mterry: probably best to see if jdstrand is pushing this
<mterry> yah
<kgunn> maybe convince him it's overkill ?
<mterry> mzanetti, kgunn: moving to #ubuntu-touch
<kgunn> altho..he's a sec guy...overkill is sort of the idea :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, reboot and try again if you see the corruption? :-D
<dandrader> the Windows(tm) way :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah did reboot like 3 or 4 times
<tsdgeos> since i was trying to figure out why it crashes after inputting the password on the lock screen
<tsdgeos> get it all the time
<tsdgeos> dandrader: any pointer on what may be wrong if i want to put some time on it?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the only thing that can be going wrong is the logic that loads the xcursor image into a QImage
<dandrader> tsdgeos, in plugins/Cursor/CursorImageProvider.cpp
<tsdgeos> dandrader: oki, i'll see if i can repro tomorrow
<tsdgeos> eod now
 * tsdgeos waves
<dandrader> mterry, DDA changes in lp:~mterry/unity8/tutorial-redesign look fine
<mterry> dandrader, awesome, thanks
<mterry> will quote you in the MP  :)
<dandrader> mterry, only unsure about the property name. Because it will work all the same, only difference is that it won't claim ownership over the touch point once it recognizes it's performing a gesture
<mterry> dandrader, yeah.  I'm happy to rename it.  Got something you like better?
<dandrader> mterry, no :)
<dandrader> mterry, btw SwipeArea just got merged into uitk staging branch
<mterry> dandrader, that's the new name for DDA?  cool
<dandrader> mterry, yes
<mterry> dandrader, so bad time to be futzing with DDA  :)
<dandrader> mterry, getting the same change into UITK might not be so easy :)
<mterry> dandrader, well long term plan is to get the bottom edge part of the tutorial into the UITK and into apps themselves eventually
<mterry> dandrader, so maybe we just carry DDA for a bit longer until that happens
<dandrader> mterry, hmm, so why don't you work already on top of uitk's staging branch?
<dandrader> mterry, or is there some other prerequisite missing for this change?
<dandrader> (ie, having bottom edge tutorial into uitk)
<mterry> dandrader, design isn't super ready for that portion yet, and they want to land the broader tutorial changes sooner rather than later
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-18
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you could reproduce the bug with the dash contents being empty until closed again on the desktop?
<mzanetti> yes, 100%
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on unity7 too or just on unity8 as a session?
<mzanetti> just unity8
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> so i'll have to sort that first if i'm supposed to work on the bug :D
<tsdgeos> first back to filters
<mzanetti> right... strange it won't work for you
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but yes, sooner or later you'd need to get that sorted anyways.
<tsdgeos> actually it's very funny
<tsdgeos> since it throws an exception once i log in inside unity8
<tsdgeos> so unity8 and stuff is already up
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: honestly i'm not very keen on going to debug why mir decides to throw expcetions up
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, it must be some setup issue on your machine I think
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't knwo i almost removed and reinstalled everything regarding unity8 and mir yesterdya and the same
<tsdgeos> i am not sure it may be something lib related
<tsdgeos> but maybe
<mzanetti> hmm
<tsdgeos> and the exception i get is a runtime one with unity8 running already
<tsdgeos> one would think that it it was a lib mismatch it'd fail to start altogether
<tsdgeos> Ç/back
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> do we have any MR removing this?
<tsdgeos> ./Stages/DesktopStage.qml:166:                onVisibleChanged: console.log("VISIBLE", model.appId, visible)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, not that I know, but there's chances ltinkl has one
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yup, it's gone in my new decorations branch
<tsdgeos> k
<mterry> ltinkl, welcome back  :)
<mterry> ltinkl, we had the meeting yesterday, only briefly talked about oobe, but looks like mostly they want spacing changes like making text lines taller -- i.e. more spacing between and trying to wrap text lines better
<ltinkl> mterry, I explained in the review document this is not possible to do... sigh did they read it? :)
<mterry> ltinkl, I've updated our PPA to be a bit closer to landing-ready.  I've made it vivid+xenial.  And added a couple other packages associated with my edge intro changes
<mterry> ltinkl, oh I talked to them
<ltinkl> mterry, cool, thanks for that
<mterry> ltinkl, both seem possible.  What's the problem?  Don't we have a Text.lineHeight property?
<ltinkl> mterry, they want to alter the linespacing, which isn't possible in QML
<mterry> ltinkl, and couldn't we have an invisible Text that we know how long the label width is, so we know where to set its wrap width?
<mterry> ltinkl, isn't that Text.lineHeight?
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm right... maybe, will try
<mterry> ltinkl, they also mentioned that some account screen they didn't want was still in there
<mterry> ltinkl, but then they mentioned that there was some newish requirement to keep the "admin password" (new name for the sudo password)
<mterry> ltinkl, I pushed back a little on that
<mterry> ltinkl, as you can see in the email -- tried to figure out where that was coming from.  It wasn't actually coming from security team, so I dunno why it's a requirement
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah the account screen is still there as I was waiting for the final decision whether it's still needed or not
<ltinkl> mterry, sent an email, let's see
<mterry> ltinkl, oh also, I had to disable tests in my branch because your branch failed them.  At the least for old imports (non-1.3), but maybe others?
<mterry> ltinkl, though I don't think the PPA runs the full qmltest suite
<mterry> ltinkl, let me know when you fix that and I can take out the disable line in mine
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah the tests are not fully in shape yet
<mterry> ltinkl, that's fine for the qmltests (mine aren't either).  But the import-checker tests runs during build
<mterry> ltinkl, so the PPA was ftbfs
<mterry> ltinkl, so please fjix that at least (it was from your merge from trunk)
<ltinkl> mterry, do you remember what was it failing at?
<mterry> ltinkl, yeah bad imports (non-1.3 / qt5.4)
<mterry> ltinkl, make tests should show the failure
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm it passes here
<mterry> ltinkl, uh I meant "make test" but if that still passes...  good?  I can remove the test-comment-out-lines
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm that doesn't, a sec
<mterry> k
<ltinkl> mterry, heh, interesting failure, it chokes on "import Ubuntu.Components.Popups 1.0"
<ltinkl> mterry, the regexp is too greedy
<mterry> ltinkl, no, your import should be 1.3
<ltinkl> mterry, ok, that works
<ltinkl> mterry, I thought this component wasn't bumped
<ltinkl> mterry, alright, pushed the fixes, make test passing
<mterry> ltinkl, nic
<mterry> e
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: mzanetti: Any luck on reproducing the dual cursor on Unity 8 desktop?  bregma was just able to reproduce.
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, dandrader said he couldn't. I didn't find the time to try yet
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, no. moved on to work on something else
<mzanetti> let me try now
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: dandrader: Ok
<mzanetti> dandrader, hmm... interesting...
<mzanetti> dandrader, so I started gedit, had just one cursor. then I clicked into gedit's menu, the cursor got stuck there and from the top left the second one appeared
<dandrader> mzanetti, oh, don't do that!
<mzanetti> dandrader, interesting thing is that the second cursor that appears is much faster than the first
<dandrader> mzanetti, we don't support menus yet
<mzanetti> right
<dandrader> mzanetti, if will cause a new surface to be created to hold that menu. unity8 should blow up
<dandrader> mzanetti,  s/if/it
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, hey, if I see gedit's window decoration, does that mean it runs in libertine?
<ChrisTownsend> I see it when I click inside the gedit window.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: No, not libertine at all.
<dandrader> mzanetti, gedit is drawing its own window decoration I think. from window manager's point of view it's a chrome-less window
<dandrader> mzanetti, or should I say GTK
<dandrader> mzanetti, another todo item: support "frameless" window hint or something like it
<ChrisTownsend> Just clicking inside the gedit window will summon the second cursor.
<mzanetti> had to reboot :D
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, hmmmm.... so it's not jsut by running gedit, like the bug report said
<mzanetti> just clicking inside the text editor doesn't get it for me
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: No, I think I made a comment in the bug that entering the window will cause the second cursor to appear, but I think actually clicking in the window is what triggers it.
<mzanetti> I can select text etc, all fine
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: You don't have a second cursor?
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, I think Unity8 developers are immune to this bug :)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, not unless I click a menu
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: lol, you guys!
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Hmm
<mzanetti> I can repro it tho with the menu...
<mzanetti> unity doesn't immediately blow up, it gets me the second cursor... doing some more clicks it eventually blows up then
<ChrisTownsend> Actually, this time, just entering the gedit window brought up the 2nd cursor.
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, could it be that it tries to open some tooltip or something?
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: No, I don't think so.  I just move the regular cursor into the window and move it and then the 2nd appears.
<mzanetti> hmpf... nope, not happening here
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I don't understand.:-(
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I also see this using Vivid+overlay.
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/HfkVqiq.jpg
<mzanetti> I can select text with the mouse just fine
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Hmm, that kind of looks like the original cursor provided by Mir and not the new Unity8 cursor that is larger and fuzzier.
<mzanetti> no, it's the slow one
<mzanetti> high-dpi screen here
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ah, ok:)
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Are you using a mouse or touchpad?
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, speaking of which, can we scale gedit/gtk somehow?
<mzanetti> touchpad
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I'm sure it can be, but I'm not sure how.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok, I'm using touchpad as well.
<mzanetti> I'm on v+o too, daniel is probably on x
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Well, I'm stumped as to why you guys don't see it, but I know of at least 4 different machines that get this issue.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: As dandrader said, I guess you guys are immune.
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, how are you running it? starting a session from lightdm? unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Yes, unity8-desktop-session-mir and using lightdm to login.  All packages from the archive.
<mzanetti> same here :/
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Hmm, something weird.  I had my mouse over the window and was moving it slowly and didn't see the 2nd cursor.  Then as I was moving it, it showed up on the edge of the window as if it became visible all of a sudden and then stayed visible.  I wonder since you're on hi dpi if you keep moving the cursor around until the hidden cursor hits the window.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: dandrader: What code tells Mir to hide it's cursor?
<ChrisTownsend> (I guess it's Mir cursor)
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, it's in qtmir
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: ok
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, it's kinda workaround. Mir is buggy when its comes to cursor visibility
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, grep for 1502200
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, (it's the bug number associated with the issue)
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Ok, will do, thanks
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, and the fix (new api for wrapping mir cursor) is also buggy
<bregma> I'm not on a high DPI screen when I see the second cursor
<dandrader> bregma, screen DPI should be orthogonal to this issue
<bregma> the supernumerarary cursor looks like a hardware cursor
<bregma> maybe GTK is turning that on directly (it likes to take control) and Unity 8 only does software cursors
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: I do get the issue when running X apps as well like LO and FF.
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, on Unity 8?  Don't those apps use GTK back ends where possible?
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: I mean in a Libertine container, although I want to be clear that Libertine is not the culprit.
<ChrisTownsend> I think screen resolution/DPI does have an effect on when the Mir cursor actually hits the gedit window.
<ChrisTownsend> It's not the cause of the issue, only it hides the issue from occurring.
<ChrisTownsend> Probably something in Mir that says show the cursor over these types of windows.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, thing is, mir has no idea of what's going on in the unity8 qml scene
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, unity-system-compositor only knows that it's (hidden) cursor is over the unity8 surface, which takes the entire screen
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, the hardware cursor (that little bugger that pops up) is controlled by unity-system-compositor
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Ok, thanks for the explanation.
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Hmm, doing a quick look through u-s-c code, I don't see any calls to hide()/show() methods for the cursor.  Would there be other method names that do the same thing?
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, I don't know that code. But I would think it's all in libmir itself
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, ie, Mir
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Ok
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, it can be confusing. Because qtmir/unity8 uses libmir's server API, but it's in reality running as a nested server. It, from u-s-c perspective it's just a client application/surface
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Yes, very confusing:)
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, so in the nested server code paths you have server API's calling client APIs behind the scenes to talk to unity-system-compositor
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, and that pretty much explains why the cursor API works so badly in a nested server
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Sheesh, that's kind of messed up.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, I mean, it makes sense. but must be hell to implement :)
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader|afk: mzanetti: Rebuilding lightdm to disable "--enable-hardware-cursor=true" in it's call to unity-system-compositor no longer brings up the hardware cursor.  Not sure what the side effects of that is.
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess if it always loads all the things this can quickly become too memory consuming
<mzanetti> wrong chat :D
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, interesting. so when you see both cursors, does it still work fine? it's just a visual thing?
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: The Unity 8 cursor is the one that works, the hardware cursor does not.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I'm going to talk to robert_ancell about removing the hack in lightdm.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, interesting
<lpotter> hello
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-19
<kgunn> lpotter: whachya need ?
<lpotter> just saying hello :)
<lpotter> actually kind of wondering how that InputDevice thing is working
<kgunn> lpotter: been working quite well afaict, we're using it pretty heavily for switching in/out of our windowed mode
<lpotter> ya I noticed the windowed mode when I connected a bluetooth keyboard recently
<lpotter> am I correct that mako has hdmi support?
<lpotter> via usb->hdmi adaptor
<tsdgeos> dednick: you there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: I am there.
<dednick> I am everywhere
<tsdgeos> dednick: you' ve been doing "frame painting" things lately right? I am investigating this issue in unity8-dash on the desktop in which it gets stuck without painting anything until you restart it. I've added some debug and i've confirmed the items are being created so it may be a "stuff is not getting put on screen" thing. Any idea where i'd put a debug to know if stuff is being asked to be painted?
<tsdgeos> dednick: "All is All" re-zoolander 2 trailer by cumberbatch :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: you can use the qt render loop debugging
<tsdgeos> right
<dednick> tsdgeos: QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render gives shed loads. cant remember the simple one..
<dednick> tsdgeos: are you wanting to know if specific items are painting?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> it just seems that something got stuck
<tsdgeos> either the qt render loop
<dednick> tsdgeos: whole shell?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. k
<tsdgeos> dednick: unity8-dash
<dednick> tsdgeos: shell still responding?
<tsdgeos> dednick: shell is fine
<dednick> tsdgeos: right. you can test the client using  'restart unity8-dash QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render"
<tsdgeos> dednick: nope, as said if i restart it, all is fine D:
<tsdgeos> is just the first time that fails
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. k :/
<tsdgeos> i'll put the QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render in the upstart file
<dednick> put it in the upstart
<tsdgeos> and see what's up
<dednick> ok
<dednick> tsdgeos: it could be qtmir surface item related if you're still seeing client render logs while you're giving the dash surface touch events..
<dednick> we've been having a few issues getting it in states where it stops rendering recently.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so it would seem from the output of QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render that it is actually rendering things
<dednick> tsdgeos: what version of unity8 you running?
<tsdgeos> dednick: xenial latest
<dednick> tsdgeos: sorry, qtmir
<tsdgeos> same :D
<tsdgeos> 0.4.6+16.04.20151102-0ubuntu1
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. looks like updates havent landed in xenial.
<dednick> i mean been released to image.
<dednick> tsdgeos: 0.4.6+16.04.20151113-0ubuntu1 is latest.
<tsdgeos> what's the point of having a development version
<tsdgeos> that is outdated
<tsdgeos> sigh
<dednick> tsdgeos: 1102 still has the occlusion in it.
<tsdgeos> dednick: can i just recompile qtmir and install it or will i need more stuff?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i have no idea why things aren't getting updated in xenial
<dednick> tsdgeos: yup
<tsdgeos> sure not blaming you
<tsdgeos> more than a wish setence :D
<dednick> i think it's still compatible.
<dednick> :)
<tsdgeos> k, let me recompile and see if then it's gone
<dednick> tsdgeos: remember -DNO_TESTS=1 . much faster
<tsdgeos> too late :D
<tsdgeos> damn the tests failed :S
<tsdgeos> maybe that's why is still not on xenial ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: greyback__: do you know if tests should succeed on xenail
<tsdgeos> i have
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13343660/
<greyback__> tsdgeos: hmm, there's no reason I'm aware of that they shouldn't. Lemme check
<greyback__> ltinkl: hey, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/fixWheel/+merge/276252/comments/703276
<dednick> tsdgeos: they should do. i always do tests on laptop.
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> anyhow compiling without tests now D:
<dednick> although the shared wakelock used to be a bit flaky i havent seen an issue lately
<tsdgeos> dednick: yeah so the new qtmir fixes it
<tsdgeos> *BUT* now i get a crash every time i log otu
<tsdgeos> i didn't use to
<tsdgeos> the crash backtrace is a bit unexplanatory, just quickitems destructors one after other
<tsdgeos> greyback__: dednick: do you guys want it?
<greyback__> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> let me repeat
<greyback> did it look like this: https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8%3A11%3AQObject%3A%3AstaticMetaObject%3Acall%3AQMetaObject%3A%3Aactivate%3AQMetaObject%3A%3Aactivate%3AQQuickWindow%3A%3AframeSwapped
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> and now i can't make it crash :S
<tsdgeos> i should have kept the backtrace when i got it
<tsdgeos> it is still crashing
<tsdgeos> but the backtrace is different
<tsdgeos> log says
<tsdgeos> *** Error in `unity8': free(): invalid size: 0x00007fd674119950 ***
<tsdgeos> let's try valgrind maybe
<pstolowski> mzanetti_, ping
<mzanetti_> pstolowski, hey ho
<pstolowski> mzanetti_, hey, i've just found out you're going to land a bunch of changes with silo 60, namely the diff updates of unity-scopes-shell
<mzanetti> hmm, you just found out? :)
<mzanetti> pstolowski, didn't you ping me over those branches last week?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, no i don't think so
<mzanetti> hmm... I could swear you did :) anyhow, hope it's not an issue
<pstolowski> mzanetti, well
<mzanetti> O_o
<pstolowski> mzanetti, it's great to land it (i had a silo myself with it), but it needs to wait for the release of all agregator scopes with ota8
<mzanetti> nooo
<mzanetti> darn
<mzanetti> this silo has been waiting for QA since friday already
<pstolowski> mzanetti, that's why i held back my silo some time ago
<mzanetti> pstolowski, what is the issue? in my testing everything seemed to work
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i know, and i see it's under testing now
<pstolowski> mzanetti, with slow network the experience will be suboptimal in aggregator scopes
<mzanetti> pstolowski, but wait, OTA-8 is being released this very moment
<mzanetti> would that unblock it?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes, but i was told that aggregator scopes will be upgraded via store
<mzanetti> pstolowski, any ETA on that?
<mzanetti> I mean, it's rc-proposed, a slightly suboptimal experience for a day would be ok I guess if the fixes are already in the queue
<mzanetti> I'd hate to recompile it and wait for another week to get QA on it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, probably
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes that' probably too much
<pstolowski> mzanetti, forwarded you the email, that's all i know
<mzanetti> ok, thanks.
<mzanetti> pstolowski, so, sorry for the miscommunication, last week when I created the silo I had one that depended on a unity-scopes branch. I asked if I can land it and you gave me two more that should go together. But I might have misunderstood...
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yeah, looks like a misunderstanding ;)
<tsdgeos> greyback: dednick: i can't really reproduce the crash other than that line on the unity8.log
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, thanks for trying anyway
<mzanetti> pstolowski, reading through that mail I get the impression that rc-proposed is fine... and that's where the silo is going. I guess if QA doesn't block on the suboptimal experience we're good. Just need to make sure all those scopes are released by OTA-9, which is january
<tsdgeos> greyback: dednick: do you guys have a bug for that occlusion rendering thing i can duplicate the one for the dash not painting to it?
<tsdgeos> 1515356 ?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i know where the misunderstanding came from
<pstolowski> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_reset_instead_of_fatal/+merge/274363
<tsdgeos> it's weird because that one says "until touched"
<pstolowski> mzanetti, it lists my branch as required :)
<tsdgeos> maybe 1514556
<mzanetti> yep, and I remeber I asked if I can/should land those
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1515356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1515356 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "After a boot the dash doesn't display until touched" [High,In progress]
<dednick> or yeah, either on...
<tsdgeos> dednick: but in my case was even if i touched it? (well clicked on it, there's no touch on my laptop)
<dednick> *one
<tsdgeos> i'll put it onto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1514556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514556 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "With occlusion detection, apps stop responding when switching from another app." [Critical,Confirmed]
<dednick> or there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1517139
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517139 in QtMir "unity8 crash on running hellogl2 in qtbase5-examples" [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> tsdgeos: that occlusion detection stuff was reverted
<dednick> might be related.
<pstolowski> mzanetti, the scopes will be released very soon, so ota9 will be fine for sure
<tsdgeos> greyback: yes, and as i said, not landed into xenial
<tsdgeos> greyback: so I still see it on the desktop unless i compile my own qtmir
<greyback> tsdgeos: if any interaction with the dash (mouse or touch) makes the dash contents appear, then it's this occlusion bug
<greyback> i.e. any single event to make it redraw
<tsdgeos> greyback: no it does not make the contents appear
<tsdgeos> greyback: but i have confirmed the new qtmir does not reproduce the bug anymore
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> i.e. i can't reproduce the bug anymore when using 0.4.6+16.04.20151113-0ubuntu1 of qtmir while the bug is there with 0.4.6+16.04.20151102-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> of course if someone else ahs time to double verify it's always a nice thing :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: i think it would be good if we could get the lastest qtmir in xenial, no idea why it's old
<greyback> tsdgeos: the issue I was seeing was different: I could interact with dash, but all I ever got was the + thing at the bottom of the screen. If I expanded that + thing, I could select a scope, and then it worked
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's blocked in release due to a library problem
<tsdgeos> oh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, the bug about the dash not showing up in desktop
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, that already happened before we had the occlusion branches landed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: define "not showing up"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, window is there, background image loaded, you can see the bottom edge hint, no content tho
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that goes away with the latest qtmir for me
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<tsdgeos> i don't know if it happened before or not
<tsdgeos> but i can't reproduce it anymore with my self compiled qtmir to the latest version
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you can still reproduce it would be nice to know
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack, will watch out for it and let you know
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_cursor_noise/+merge/277982
<dandrader> tsdgeos, wonder why you were getting the builtin cursor though
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you should be getting the xcursors from DMZ white theme
<dandrader> tsdgeos, (the ones Unity 7 use)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is that dependent on the user config?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what do you have in /usr/share/icons/default ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344574/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ahh... so you're a KDE user?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so index.theme is a symlink to KDE's breeze theme
<dandrader> tsdgeos, instead of DMZ-White
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what does "being a KDE user" mean :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: still i should get that theme and not the builtin cursor, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes and no
<dandrader> tsdgeos, xcursor naming is a big hot mess
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as is there's not much of a standardization to it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so code has to come up with a whole bunch of fallback names and what not for every single cursor shape
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as every theme like to give different names for the cursor shapes
<tsdgeos> i guess one can't configure the cursor theme in unity7, right?
<tsdgeos> that'd be too much flexibility
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I've a branch that improves the fallback list of xcursor names quite a bit
<tsdgeos> since you can't configure it, why not hardcode it to the one we want to use?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it can be changed using external tools (such as gnome/unity tweak)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ltinkl is about to report a unity8 bug about specifically this issue. that when he switches to breeze cursor theme unity8 doesn't pick up its cursors for some reason
<dandrader> tsdgeos, because even with this naming mess, we still should get most if not all of them
<tsdgeos> ok
<ltinkl> tsdgeos: yup, just writing the BR (found out yesterday too)
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1517878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517878 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Non-default cursor themes fail to load" [Medium,New]
<dandrader> ltinkl, let someone else set the importance. reset it to Undecided
<dandrader> ltinkl, usually the team lead or manager sets it
<ltinkl> dandrader, greyback_ sorry :)
<dandrader> greyback_, what's the silo number?
<greyback_> dandrader: 48
<greyback_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/661
<dandrader> greyback_, fix will require a unity-api and  a unity8 branch
<dandrader> greyback_, pretty simple ones, though
<greyback_> dandrader: then we'll land separately
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, pull it back from the silo then
<greyback_> yep
<greyback_> dandrader: for my info, what needs to be fixed?
<dandrader> greyback_, mir mouse events are being sent from qtmir to the qml mouse pointer, so it decides what to do and synthesizes the Qt event, feeding the window where it lives with that event
<dandrader> greyback_, wheel event should follow the same path
<greyback_> ok
<dandrader> cutting corners didn't work out so well
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea what's up with the ci links not working?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, jenkins completely down atm
<tsdgeos> is it? i read something about being down for like 30 min only
<tsdgeos> must have misread
<mzanetti> hmm. let me check
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/move-screenshots-to-tests/+merge/276798 just "finished" 34 min ago
<tsdgeos> and all the links but the qmluitests ones work
<tsdgeos> which is a bit fishy
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, for me all the links give a 404
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-vivid-touch/5259/ works
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this happens for me since 2 days now. I've pinged cihelp already but no reply so far
<tsdgeos> it's the first on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/move-screenshots-to-tests/+merge/276798/comments/703590
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> broken CI is not very useful
<mzanetti> hehe
<mterry> mzanetti, sudo gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get com.canonical.unity.AccountsService DemoEdgesCompleted
<mzanetti> mterry, (<['', 'left', 'bottom', 'top', 'right']>,)
<mzanetti> is the '' intentional?
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm... no?  depends, when setting it with tools, you need to specify an empty string, since none of the tools can handle an empty array!
<mterry> mzanetti, but I doubt you did that
<mterry> mzanetti, so that's A.  I'll look at that
<mterry> mzanetti, but B, it looks like the tutorial THINKS you opened the right edge at some point
<mzanetti> yeah... will try again
<mzanetti> mterry, is it enough to set the other key to false?
<mzanetti> or do I manually need to clear this one too?
<mzanetti> qdbus --system com.canonical.PropertyService /com/canonical/PropertyService com.canonical.PropertyService.GetProperty edge
<mzanetti> that one ^
<mzanetti> erm... /me tries again
<mterry> mzanetti, uh no, not if you use my instructions
<mterry> mzanetti, that is a meta property that will clear the other properties, if you use it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/move-screenshots-to-tests/+merge/276798 fails
<mzanetti> mterry, well, I've read through through the phablet-tools merge and saw that one being reset
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah.  phablet-tools calls that, which then sets the two AS fields
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack, thanks, will check it
<mterry> mzanetti, but my instructions don't rely on you having my phablet-tools branch, so they include instructions for resetting everything manually even if you have old tools
<mterry> mzanetti, but if you do use those tools, you'll get an empty string in your list.  So maybe that's where it's from -- I'm guessing you cleared your settings before testing
<mzanetti> mterry, but the new phablet-tools branch doesn't do anything magic, it just drops the check, doesn't it?
<mterry> mzanetti, i.e. my instructions leave you with an empty string
<mzanetti> mterry, I used the old phablet-tools (before I saw your branch) and it worked to enable it
<mzanetti> at least for 3 eges :D
<mterry> mzanetti, but there's another patch, not in VCS but in that silo (patch for dbus-property-service) that adds the extra clear for DemoEdgesCompleted
<mterry> mzanetti, but if you also used my instruction for manually clearing DemoEdgesCompleted, you'll end up with an empty string
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mzanetti> ok, so I did:
<mterry> mzanetti, between the three tools, dbus-send, gdbus, and qdbus, none of them worked perfectly for setting an empty array
<mzanetti> qdbus --system com.canonical.PropertyService /com/canonical/PropertyService com.canonical.PropertyService.SetProperty edge true
<mterry> mzanetti, some couldn't do arrays, and those that could, couldn't do an empty one
<mterry> mzanetti, did you install silo 33?
<mzanetti> yes
<mterry> mzanetti, then the empty string is expected
<mzanetti> ack
<mterry> mzanetti, dbus-property-service uses gdbus with a empty-string-array
<mzanetti> mterry, will that patch land too? or is that just for the silo?
<mterry> mzanetti, because I couldn't find a better way to do it with shell!
<mterry> mzanetti, that will land too
<mzanetti> ack
 * mzanetti reboots and hopes to see a right edge too :)
<mterry> mzanetti, so normal users won't see the empty string.  But anyone that uses phablet-tools will
<mzanetti> mterry, ack, wfm
<mzanetti> mterry, ok. got the right edge this time... still a bit puzzled why I didn't see it at first
<mterry> mzanetti, I hope it was just that you used the right edge and forgot...  :-/
<mterry> mzanetti, it's easy to accidentally do
<mterry> mzanetti, especially when you want to launch more apps -- I often go to the dash
<mterry> mzanetti, and them hit my forehead  :)
<mzanetti> probably... yes
<tsdgeos> cimi: maybe you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/listviewforreviews/+merge/277428 ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unfavorite_scope_test/+merge/277157
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: also please remind me what's the satatus of https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/271611
<tsdgeos> is it good to go? or are we waiting on something?
<cimi> tsdgeos, just review... design is approved
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> mzanetti, greyback: is it expected that u8 seems to restart when plugged into a monitor?  it does the dot-progress thing, so it looks intentional, since it's not a reboot.  I just didn't expect that
<greyback> mterry: known issue
<mterry> greyback, ok
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pocket-desktop/+bug/1513909
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1513909 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash on unplug of monitor" [Critical,In progress]
<mterry> oh duh, the dot-progress is what I see when it crashes  :)
<mterry> I forgot we had dots on that screen, and I helped make that screen
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: now that ota8 is out are we planning a landing? have like a zillion approved branches
<mterry> mzanetti, if you're in a reviewing-mterry's-branches mood, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/warn-on-xapp/+merge/277915 might be up your alley, since it's basically a copy of your dialog branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, silo 60 has just been approved by QA
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, once it's merged I'll put together the next one
<mzanetti> mterry, heh, ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cool
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you merge unity8 into your branch? it merges fine but that way it'll also compile just after downloading :D
 * mterry has a mental image of mzanetti shoveling coal into a furnace to keep the silos pumping
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> oh so we're landing the diff updates for scopes
<tsdgeos> very cool
<mzanetti> we are
<mzanetti> although pawel seemed to be happy that I'm landing it. he said it'll my fault if it blows up, which gives me a slightly uncomfy feeling about it
<mzanetti> it was working great in my testing tho, and apparently QA didn't find issues either
<mzanetti> mterry, weird... the diff seems to show the prereq's prereq's changes, doesn't it?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/warn-on-xapp/+merge/277915
<mterry> mzanetti, no, that's all my changes
<mzanetti> the isTouchApp too?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah -- that's how we know whether to show the dialog
<mterry> mzanetti, isTouchApp was added for ApplicationInfoInterface
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, but didn't you add thos to the no-touch-no-lifecycle branch?
<mterry> mzanetti, but this is for LauncherInterface (i.e. before app is launched)
<mterry> LauncherItemInterface rather
<mzanetti> ohhh. right
<mterry> mzanetti, I have an associated unity-api branch too
<mterry> linked in description
<mzanetti> mterry, I see... how would that apply to dash launches then?
<mterry> mzanetti, good question, this branch doesn't address that right now, since dash never shows legacy apps (yet), right?
<mterry> mzanetti, how does app scope launch apps now?  by itself?  or does it ask unity8 to launch them for it?
<mzanetti> yeah, doesn't atm...
<mzanetti> mterry, Qt.openUrlExternally()
<mterry> mzanetti, that's what I feared
<mterry> mzanetti, so that means u8 isn't involved at all, and it would be difficult to show this same dialog for them
<mterry> mzanetti, when we add support for showing legacy apps in dash, maybe we want to add a call to dashcommunicator?
<mterry> mzanetti, but ultimately, any app can cause another app to open
<mterry> via openUrlExternally
<mterry> not just a dash problem
<mzanetti> I'm wondering if we shouldn't rather add something to allow as rejecting an app with ApplicationManager
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> mterry, will talk to gerry when he's on tomorrow
<mzanetti> mterry, however, your branch would still apply if we need to show the icons somehow differently
<mterry> mzanetti, so putting logic in qtmir, u8 sees denial code from AppManager, and shows dialog?  could work.  But would have to be careful to be able to open the app up again when docked (so save arguments and such)
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah LauncherItemInterface changes and all that still make sense
<mterry> mzanetti, as does the dialog.  Just the connection of the two might need adjusting
<mzanetti> mterry, I'm thinking rather of qtmir emitting something like "iWantToStartApp(appId)" and we accept or reject it
<mzanetti> but need to be careful to not slow down app startup time
<mzanetti> needs a word with gerry definitely
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah
<mterry> mzanetti, right, of course qtmir couldn't accept/deny on its own
<mterry> mzanetti, also... does qtmir even get involved before the exe is run?
<mterry> mzanetti, we probably want to prevent the exe from being run at all if possible
<mterry> to avoid any side effects
<mzanetti> yep, u-a-l already asks qtmir for permission before launching the binary
<mterry> mzanetti, oh neat
<mzanetti> we even have means of knowing that... the application item will be added to the model at that point already
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm going to change the tutorial branch -- keep track of a separate bottom field for each app -- so "[top, bottom-dialer-app, bottom-messaging-app]" etc
<mterry> mzanetti, oh ah.  So the LauncherItemInterface change will be purely potential-future-proofing
<mzanetti> yep. but I'm quite confident we'll need it
<mterry> mzanetti, would be nice to get alexm to weigh in
<mzanetti> yes. putting a design chat regarding this on my todo list too
<mterry> mzanetti, I also just made up the text for the dialog: "Dock your device to open this app"
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> ok, seems not so straigth forward as a review either :D
<mterry> Ah well
<mzanetti> what's the reason for changing the list (re tutorial)
<mterry> mzanetti, design -- they want separate text for each app and they want the coach mark for each app (instead of once for any of them)
<mzanetti> ah, /me likes
<mterry> mzanetti, they had been happy with just the dialer-app, but I had to open my big mouth  :)
<mzanetti> haha
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mouseEdgePush/+merge/276306 is not following the design spec
<dandrader> mzanetti, s/not/now
<mzanetti> dandrader, awesome!
<dandrader> mzanetti, it boiled down to just adjusting the gradient values. width was already right
<mzanetti> mterry, heh, regarding the width/height values. I didn't even realize they were swapped. The question was really why it's those huge integers?
<mzanetti> mterry, I guess it's the image file dimensions, but do we really want to set that for the sourceSize?
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe I don't grok sourceSize or whatever.  But those are the sizes of the underlying png files
<mterry> mzanetti, I thought it was an optimization to specify those
<mzanetti> mterry, no, it's the size you want to keep in memory. when it loads the file, it scales it to sourceSize in memory
<mzanetti> it is used to prevent constant rescaling of the image
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah, so that's good right?  like, screen might become bigger, so you keep the original size around
<mzanetti> mterry, I'd set it to the screensize then
<mterry> mzanetti, but if they plug in a new monitor
<mzanetti> if the image is bigger, we can save some memory
<mzanetti> hmm
<mterry> mzanetti, actually those images should ideally be rotated if they plug in a landscape monitor...
<mterry> mzanetti, but design specified crazy specific orientations for those bg images (each one is technically different)
<mzanetti> mterry, right, I'd say plugging a monitor is seldom enough to rescale in that case, but save memory in the normal case
<mterry> mzanetti, so I don't have guidance on the landscape issue
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah.  OK so I drop the lines?
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> well, they will be dropped from memory anyways after the wizard
<mzanetti> on a second thought it might even be better to keep the full size then
<mzanetti> not sure. you have a point there
<mzanetti> ok, works for me then. makes sense now :)
<mterry> yay for not making any changes  ;)
<mzanetti> good I cought the wrong aspect ratio then :D
<mzanetti> pure luck
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-20
<Mirv> mzanetti: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/621 QA granted but new commits in unity8
<Mirv> Trevinho: hey. to me it looks like this ticket was properly even through the SRU queue and I have it now on my 14.04 LTS, should it be cleaned up so that branches are merged? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/519 - _except_ that unity-lens-music is not published, that should be done manually. did you do the rest somehow by manual copying?
<Mirv> but I've unity, indicator-session and ido from the trusty-updates
<Mirv> Trevinho: to me it looks mterry published the three packages but somehow unity-lens-music was apparently put to the silo afterwards? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-042-2-publish/7/artifact/packagelist_rsync_ubuntu-landing-042/*view*/
<Mirv> Trevinho: I think the best thing would be to force merge for the others (I can do that) and put the unity-lens-music MP into new request
<Trevinho> Mirv: ok...
<mzanetti> Mirv, which one?
<mzanetti> how can you read that log? :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: not sure, this one has the latest commit looking manually https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/ubuntuanimations/+merge/276511 (same dates as the build date)
<mzanetti> Mirv, that's the one I was waiting for before rebuilding the silo
<mzanetti> should be fine
<Mirv> mzanetti: checking manually that too
<Mirv> mzanetti: correct, it's there
<mzanetti> that ubuntuanimations one?
<Mirv> Trevinho: bregma: ok you'll want to have another request for https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity-lens-music/fix-icon-path.trusty.SRU/+merge/265656 that was not published back when unity + ido + indicator-session were. the previous ticket is now cleaned it trunks are up-to-date.
<Trevinho> Mirv: ok, thanks
<pandatrone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1518122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518122 in Canonical System Image "Launch Falldown/Monster Wars and turn off screen before the app is ready ---> the app keeps reproducing audio" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> @unity: Merging time!
<mzanetti> if youre on xenial, you need to wait a bit for the latest uniy-api packages still
<seb128> I just copied that over
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i see nothing new in lp:unity8 still
<VsyachePuz> is it possible to insert a long progress bar between main menu and ApplicationIndicators panel (for MATE that will be panel applet)
<VsyachePuz> I want to implement "minimize window to progressbar" function
<VsyachePuz> Is unity-panel derived from gnome-panel? Does this mean, that it is possible to add "panel applet" to unity panel?
<dandrader> ltinkl, could you please review that: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mouseWheel/+merge/278009
<dandrader> ltinkl, it's the new iteration of fixWheel
<dandrader> ltinkl, done the way I initially suggested you
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: do we really need the topMargin: 0.1 in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/271611 ?
<tsdgeos> i can't see any difference on the top of the apps with or without
<tsdgeos> even when zooming in
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes we do, is the shadows that is around the cards
<cimi> tsdgeos, it will be cut off at the top by some clipping done
<tsdgeos> well i have screenshots that prove we do not need it
<tsdgeos> can you show me some screenshots proving we do?
<tsdgeos> or telling me where to look
<cimi> so you move things slightly down...
<cimi> tsdgeos, can I see this screenshot of a collapsed category?
<tsdgeos> collapsed category?
<tsdgeos> this is just for the apps scope, isn't it?
<cimi> mmm yeah for now
<tsdgeos> so is there a way to reproduce this problem you're speaking at the moment?
<cimi> tsdgeos, make tryGenericScopeView iirc
<cimi> or tryDash
<cimi> let me try to compile here...
<cimi> there is one scope that fakes to be app scope, so you see the shadows, and the top edge of collapsed app category will be clipped if you don't add the margin
<cimi> nope there is none here in those tests, it must have been something I edited locally to make it behave as app sope
<cimi> scope
<tsdgeos> cimi: if we don't relaly need it today i'd prefer we leave that out, since i'm not convinced it's the proper fix for that
<cimi> tsdgeos, we need that visual thing
<tsdgeos> but you just said there's no way to reproduce it?
<cimi> on the phone yes
<cimi> the app scope
<cimi> if you remove the margin and take a screenshot, you should see the top edge of the shadow being clipped
<cimi> unless something changed in uitk and it is no longer the case
<tsdgeos> i'll show you my screenshots
<cimi> thanks!
<ltinkl> dandrader, sure, will do
<tsdgeos> cimi: http://i.imgur.com/TlpnLTP.jpg vs http://i.imgur.com/eBbccPj.jpg
<tsdgeos> cimi: also what do you think about http://paste.ubuntu.com/13364390/ ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I like that pastebin
<cimi> tsdgeos, indeed I cannot see any difference from your screenshots
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe something changed in the way it was rendered by uitk
<cimi> I want to check here too though, I will let you know
<tsdgeos> cimi: cool tx
<tsdgeos> the merges have landed
 * tsdgeos runs the conflcits script
<tsdgeos> and goes for food
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok no difference now, maybe the shadow got tweaked so it's not at the top anymore
<cimi> we can remove for now the margin I'd say
<cimi> GRID_UNIT_PX=28 tools/unity-scope-tool /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scopes/clickapps/clickscope.ini
<cimi> tested this way
<cimi> tsdgeos, that was the uitk branch I thought it was meant to fix your bug https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/focusPassesFromChildToParent/+merge/277962
<tsdgeos> cimi: have you had time to try it?
<tsdgeos> the sdk branch i mean
<cimi> nope
<tsdgeos> cimi: so are you removing the topMArgin and adding my pastebin suggestion?
<tsdgeos> @unity: an easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/update_pot/+merge/278147
<mterry> tsdgeos got i
<mterry> t
<mterry> ah so did ltinkl  :)
<mterry> so fast
<ltinkl> :)
<ltinkl> the checklist needs one more item
<ltinkl> * If you changed user-visible strings, have you run "update_pot"? :)
<tsdgeos> i did argue for that
<tsdgeos> everyone thought it was a bad idea because it has to be properly fixed elsewhere
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, even better would be to write a test/commit hook for that
<tsdgeos> but since it will noy be fixed properly elsewhere because it's too much work we still have this problem every time we land something
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, what do you mean by "properly fixed elsewhere"?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: it's hard since you'd need a tool that really understood
<tsdgeos> .po diffs
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: something that runs this automagically under the hood like we have in KDE
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ye but you could change the source code diff for qStr, tr, etc...
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, and see if the .pot file changed too with the commit
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ehm change diff, I mean check the diff
<tsdgeos> yeah i got it
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, dunno if bzr has some "commit hooks"
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> we used to have one for something at some poitn
<tsdgeos> barely rember what for though
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ltinkl, we still have that commit hook. it runs make test
<mzanetti> ltinkl, inside a unity code tree, do "cd .bazaar && make install"
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I see
<ltinkl> dandrader, the new wheel fixes work fine, gonna test it on an external screen in a few minutes
<mzanetti> ltinkl, can you combine them with my uinput branch and try if two-finger scrolling works?
<mzanetti> oh... you don't have a nexus device iirc
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yeah :/ gonna do the test with the laptop (hopefully that works)
<dandrader> greyback_, that thing you asked me the other day, needs review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/useApplicationStateAPI/+merge/277720
<greyback_> dandrader: thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: That's really weird, http://i.imgur.com/TlpnLTP.jpg is what i get.
<mzanetti> odd
<mzanetti> maybe I installed it wrong?
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<mzanetti> dednick, ^
<mzanetti> cimi, tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/271611/comments/704186
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, is that the new icons?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: yes
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, looks so much nicer
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah i guess it'd be better if the store icon was on the same style too
<mzanetti> ltinkl, well, actually its only new shadows
<mzanetti> crazy how big of a difference that can make, eh?
<ltinkl> yeah, suddenly it looks much cleaner
<tsdgeos> cimi: i guess you can do that from qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml  assigning the item.artShapeStyle = "icon"; for scope.id === "clickscope" whithout cheking the categoryId if we want
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah but is not an icon, should use artShapeStyle = "shadow", maybe
<cimi> not sure I added that too...
<cimi> let me read
<cimi> tsdgeos, icon style uses a strict aspect ratio
<cimi> tsdgeos, shadow instead should simply add a shadow, it's what I use for carousel
<cimi> yeah I confirm, should be set to shadow
<tsdgeos> cimi: ah, try that yeah
<cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13366800/
<cimi> mmm not working
<cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos looks like the shadow is builtin in the card I believe
 * cimi checks
<cimi> no, wrong, but is not a trivial thing
<cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/shadow-ubuntu-store-icon/+merge/278172
<cimi> as a separate branch
<mzanetti> wow, quite a lot of code to change a shadow
<cimi> mzanetti, welcome to CardCreator.js world :)
<ChrisTownsend> Eek, no more cursor on xenial Unity 8 desktop w/ 8.11+16.04.20151112.1-0ubuntu1!
<mzanetti> oh oh
 * mzanetti tries
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Any results?
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> dandrader, ^
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I suspect http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/2041
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I'm rebuilding to test my theory.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I'll enter a bug too.
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, sounds like the closest, yes. still a bit strange, I remember I tested and approved that branch. was working
<mzanetti> so maybe a combination
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Well, it's just a theory.:)
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1518395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518395 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cursor no longer appears in unity8 desktop" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, we'll try to fix asap. sorry for the troubles
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok, thanks
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, wow
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: lol, you went from 2 cursors to none;-)
<mzanetti> haha
<dandrader> :)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, please let us know if reverting that one commit helps
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Yep, I'll let you guys know.  Still building...
<ltinkl> weird, can't reproduce here (v+o)
 * ltinkl wonders if this went thru QA
<davmor2> I was testing bluez5 today I had a cursor on the latest phone image with a mouse connected
<davmor2> If you are talking devel-proposed though that is completely broken
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Oh, for heaven's sakes, the package build failed due to LauncherModelTest failing.
<mzanetti> hmm
<ChrisTownsend> I'm running build.sh instead.
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, is this the problem: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/desktopFileActions/revision/2017#tests/plugins/Unity/Launcher/launchermodeltest.cpp
<mzanetti> the test is passing here
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you can reproduce that "no cursor" bug?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> dandrader, not happening for you?
<dandrader> mzanetti, still bringing my test laptop to trunk state of qtmir, qtubuntu, unity-api and unity8
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: mzanetti:  Here are failing tests as captured in the .xml file.  I think we can parse out the errors from it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13369251/
<mzanetti> I wonder how it passed in the silo then
<ltinkl> it passes here
<ChrisTownsend> This is better: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13369307/
<ChrisTownsend> This is during package build time.
<ltinkl> QFATAL : LauncherModelTest::testCountChangeSyncsToAS() Received signal 11
<ltinkl> crashes?
<ChrisTownsend> Basically, I did a bzr branch lp:unity8, reverted the one little change, and did a debuild -us -uc.
<ltinkl> mzanetti, is "debuild" running tests during compilation?
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: The tests run after everything compiles.
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: But, yes, the tests are being run by debuild.
<mzanetti> ltinkl, yes
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, I've reverted that commit, cursor still gone
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, well, there goes my theory:)
<mzanetti> sad thing is, atm I don't have a better one
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ChrisTownsend: I can't reproduce it here, with or without
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: bregma doesn't see the issue either on xenial.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, mzanetti, I've a cursor here
<mzanetti> ltinkl, the missing cursor or the launcher test?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, neither
<ChrisTownsend> Why, cursor, why?!?!?!?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, but I'm convinced they're unrelated
<mzanetti> definitely
<mzanetti> ltinkl, test is passing for me too
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Oh, I don't think they are related either.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, could you please rm everything in .cache/upstart, launch a unity8-mir session, then send me the resulting unity8.log?
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Yep, will do.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, also, what do you have in /usr/share/icons/default and where does the symlink /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme point to?
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: For you second question: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13369699/
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Working on the unity8.log.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, and "ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme"?
<mzanetti> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13369707/
<mzanetti> dandrader, this is, however, with the updateHotspot() commit removed
<mzanetti> can't see any error message tho
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13369768/
<ChrisTownsend> $ ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<ChrisTownsend> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Mar 18  2013 /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme -> /usr/share/icons/DMZ-White/cursor.theme
<mzanetti> I know it is not just frozen because pressing "tab" allows me to focus the password field and I can log in. just no cursor around
<dandrader> all seem fine
<dandrader> mzanetti, willing (have time) to build&run a unity8 branch full of debug stuff to help me out? how much time you still have today before your EOD?
<mzanetti> dandrader, can do
<mzanetti> instructions?
<ChrisTownsend> As an aside, I downgraded to the previous package version of Unity 8 and the cursor is back.
 * mzanetti does some bisecting in the meantime
<ltinkl> dandrader, can you reproduce? I can't
<dandrader> mzanetti, ChrisTownsend, you guys should be using my laptop. everything works there. it's great!
<dandrader> ltinkl, I can't either
<mzanetti> haha
<dandrader> ltinkl, so you must have a good laptop as well :)
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: lol, I'm beginning to think my laptop is haunted.
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm. could that be uinput telling unity8 there's no mouse present?
<dandrader> mzanetti, that would make the Cursor.visible = false in Shell.qml
<mzanetti> not excluding it, yes
<mzanetti> in that case, likely
 * mzanetti verifies
<ltinkl> easy to check, connect one more mouse :)
<dandrader> s/uinput/that input lib unity8 uses
 * ltinkl tries w/o mouse, just with touchpad
<mzanetti> right... must be it... ChrisTownsend and me using touchpad. afaik ltinkl and dandrader using desktops
<ChrisTownsend> Right, I have a laptop w/ touchapd.
<ltinkl> yeah
<ltinkl> cursor gone when mouse is unplugged :/
<mzanetti> ack.
<ltinkl> just the touchpad doesn't cut it anymore
 * mzanetti assigns bug back to himself
<ChrisTownsend> Yep, when I plug in a mouse, the cursor shows up.
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I wonder how your new virtual touchpad will come into the mix
<mzanetti> that identifies itself as a mouse... and now I think that is wrong :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, I've a mouse attached to my laptop
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ye that too but think about this scenario: connect a BT mouse to your phone, attach a screen, disconnect the mouse -> cursor should still stay
<ChrisTownsend> Funny, I can control the cursor with the touchpas as long as a mouse is plugged in.
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, ye you can always control it, the problem is you can't see it :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ChrisTownsend, yeah, no mouse pointer once I detached the mouse
<ChrisTownsend> Thanks guys for the help!
 * davmor2 pictures mzanetti as the third chuckle brother, "to me, to you" :)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13370155/
<bregma> I have a laptop with a touchpad (and touchscreen) and I see the cursor
<mzanetti> bregma, up to date?
<bregma> as of an hour ago, yes
<mzanetti> hmm
<ChrisTownsend> Maybe the touchscreen makes it appear.
<mzanetti> unlikely
<ltinkl> bregma, touchpad with physical buttons?
<mzanetti> however, for example Meizu phones claim to have a mouse attached
<bregma> man, the touchscreen really sucks wit hthe cursor
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, ye unlikely, got a touch screen too
<bregma> before I upgraded, the touchscreen wasn't working with Unity 8, so go figure
<mzanetti> so I could imagine bregma's laptop having some weird thing that identifies itself as a mouse too
<ltinkl> yea
<mzanetti> bregma, would be nice if you could find out what on your system claims to be a mouse
<bregma> I have an older semi-multitouch touchpad on this laptop
<ltinkl> bregma, so your touchpad, a clickpad or with physical buttons
<bregma> it has physical buttons
<ChrisTownsend> lol, a Frankenstein laptop, probably a RasPi hanging off of it saying it's a mouse.
<bregma> is there the equivalent of xinput for Mir/U8 ?
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ye I think it's the physical buttons
<dandrader> ltinkl, my test laptop touchpad's has physical buttons and I still don't get a cursor unless I connect a mouse to it
<bregma> raspi is hanging off a different machine
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye it probably depends on how the system sees the pointing device
<bregma> oh, there's also a nipple on this machine
<bregma> the nipple shows up with EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL
<bregma> bet the system interprets that as a mouse-type device
<bregma> good ol' EV_REL
<mzanetti> bregma, how did you check?
<bregma> su lsinput (from a  ssh session)
<mzanetti> right... EV_ABS
<bregma> the touchpad and touchscreen (and pen, although that's long lost somewhere down behind the desk) show up as EV_ABS devices, which makes perfect sense
<mzanetti> strange tho... isn't a touchpad relative too?
<bregma> no
<mzanetti> if I touch my touchpad in the upper right corner, the cursor doesn't jump over there...
<mzanetti> which is what I would understand as absolute
<mzanetti> but it moves from it's current position relative to my finger movement...
<bregma> that's because it's being treated as a mouse emulator
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: BTW, your patch fixes it for me as well.
<bregma> that's just how the system is interpreting the data, not how it's being reported
<mzanetti> right...
<ChrisTownsend> Another issue I'm seeing...the App Scope is behaving strangely.
<ChrisTownsend> It always comes up in the upper left corner is kind of small.
<ChrisTownsend> And scrolling in it is slow.  Resizing it is slow as well.
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, close dash to make it respawn
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: That does help.
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Known issue?
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, the auto-started untiy8-dash  (as soon you log in a unity8-mir session ) is in some funky state
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, it used to be worse. you would see only a black screen in place of unity8-dash until you closed/restarted it
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, know but I'm not sure if it's reported
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, *known
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Ok
<ChrisTownsend> thanks
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, I get a blank dash as well
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, that's not new tho :/
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, fix on the way btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/detect-touchpads/+merge/278190
<mzanetti> including tests that test with touchpads too, not just mice
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Well, a new qtmir was released today that I thought was supposed to revert the previous issue.  Is a different issue?
<mzanetti> yes, the dash in desktop mode has been happening for ages already
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, well, try just closing it, it should respawn and work
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Right, the defacto way to fix the Dash in desktop:)
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, but good to know it's still happening for you. Albert tried today and couldn't repro any more
<mzanetti> will let him know on monday
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Well, it seemed to be working better after the qtmir update, but before the latest unity8 update.
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> I still think it is a race
<mzanetti> and not being fixed yet
<mzanetti> albert and gerry weren't sure if they fixed it. just happened to change something in the area and it wouldn't happen any more for them
<mzanetti> anyhow, will keep it on the list then
<mzanetti> thanks for all the feedback ChrisTownsend, much appreciated
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok, thanks.
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Sure, I'm glad to help.
<mzanetti> ok. gotta leave now.
<mzanetti> have a nice weekend everybody!
<mzanetti> o/
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Bye!
<VsyachePuz> shiznix: tell this to the authors of Workrave application which was forced to implement a class per each type of panel.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-21
<pete-woods> hey folks, is there an easy way to run an individual unity8 QML test?
<ltinkl> pete-woods, yeah, e.g. make xvfbtestFoo FUNCTION="Foo::test_blah"
<pete-woods> so say I want to run the QML tests in tests/qmltests/Panel/Indicators/
<pete-woods> how would that translate?
<pete-woods> make I'm trying "make xvfbtestPanel"
<pete-woods> make xvfbtestPanel Indicators::tst_MenuItemFactory
<pete-woods> like that?
<pete-woods> whoops, missed the function part
<pete-woods> perhaps I need to build with build.sh, instead of letting QtCreator do it
<ltinkl> pete-woods, yeah, best build with the script, then "cd builddir; make xvfbtestFoo FUNCTION=""
<pete-woods> ltinkl: okay, thanks. running the build again, will see if it helps :)
<attente> hi, i can't install u8 on a xenial vm because libcontent-hub0 depends on libqt5core5a which isn't new enough (5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.2 < 5.6.0~beta) and libubuntu-app-launch3 has no installation candidate
<dandrader> attente, you need stable-phone-overlay
<dandrader> ppa
<attente> dandrader: thanks
<dandrader> attente, or use zesty
<attente> dandrader: needed to test on xenial
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-22
<om26er> Trevinho: Hello!
<Trevinho> hey om26er
<om26er> Trevinho: Hi! it was about a bug in zesty, which has since been fixed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1637758
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637758 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm greeter session not properly shut down at login" [High,Fix released]
<pete-woods> hey folks. I'm having trouble with a QML test in this MR (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-settings-components/add-ethernet-item/+merge/311503)
<pete-woods> for some reason line 246: compare(getChild("labelName").text, data.name)
<pete-woods> is failing to find the "labelName" child widget
<pete-woods> strangely, if I comment it out, the following lines find their widgets
<pete-woods> i.e. "labelStatus" and "statusIcon"
<pete-woods> I was hoping someone with more QML-fu than me might spot what's wrong
 * pete-woods plays small violin
<pete-woods> ltinkl_, mzanetti: maybe obvious to one of you guys? ^
<pete-woods> (it's a pretty small MR)
<ltinkl_> pete-woods, looking at it
<pete-woods> thanks!
<josharenson> pstolowski: I've added a feature to unity8 that fixes lp:1575319 However, it introduces a UI hang when dealing with a large number of scopes. For example, on the ScopesList page, if you drag the scope in position #20 to position #0, there is a several second hang as moveFavoriteTo is called. I assume something expensive is happening with the model, but do you have any insight as to why it hanging for so long?
<ltinkl_> pete-woods, visible: text !== "" (so if that label isn't visible, it won't find it; I think it's as simple as that :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl_, no... you can find invisible things
<pete-woods> ltinkl_: good suggestion. I thought that there *was* text, though
<pete-woods> even so, I'm going to try it
<ltinkl_> mzanetti, pete-woods: sure, I meant _if_ it doesn't have text
 * mzanetti suspects it's just not ready yet... perhaps waitForRendering(root) 
<ltinkl_> pete-woods, yup, that too maybe; so in getChild(), instead of verify() try to use tryCompare()
<pstolowski> josharenson, hi. yeah, i was looking at it a few months ago and i thought i eliminated the most important bottlenecks there. apparently not :(
<pete-woods> ltinkl_: right, will see what happens there!
<pstolowski> josharenson, would be good to know if it's actually moveFavoriteTo(), or if its storeFavorites() called by moveFavoriteTo
<josharenson> pstolowski: I'll instrument it and see
<pete-woods> ltinkl_, mzanetti: adding the waitForRendering, (and also removing the visible property), didn't seem to help
<pete-woods> I couldn't think of a way to use tryCompare in that method
<pete-woods> I don't know how to do a tryCompare(getChild(...), NOT NIL)?
<pete-woods> type construct
<mzanetti> pete-woods, check out "tryCompareFunction" in unity8
<mzanetti> but not sure if that's really your issue
<pete-woods> nor am I
<mzanetti> at this point I'd need to run your code and debug it
<pete-woods> fair enough
<pete-woods> I can't see any difference between this widget and the other text widget now
<pete-woods> (after I removed the visible condition)
<pete-woods> mzanetti: looks like that helped you mentioned has been integrated into the UbuntuTestCase class already
<mzanetti> could very well be, yes
<pete-woods> mzanetti: you were correct that this isn't the problem, though
<pete-woods> it just waits until the timeout now
<pete-woods> (but still succeeds for the other widgets)
<mzanetti> pete-woods, well, worst case, you can print the object tree
<mzanetti> and check if it's there or not
<pete-woods> mzanetti: print(ethernetItem) ?
<pete-woods> or more difficult than that?
<mzanetti> more difficult
<mzanetti> but not much :D
<pete-woods> JSON.stringify(anything) ?
<mzanetti> ethernetItem.children.foreach(print("have item", item); callTheSameRecursiveForAll(item))
<mzanetti> pseudo-code-ish :D
<mzanetti> pete-woods, or, you getChild() the parent of it and print direct children only
<mzanetti> something like that
<pete-woods>         function banana(item) {item.children.foreach(print("have item", item); banana(item)) }
<pete-woods> ?
<pete-woods> did you invent the foreach function?
<pete-woods> it seems like I need to do a more traditional index based iteration
<pete-woods> hmm, can't see the print output
<pete-woods> oh no, I can
<pete-woods> just not getting any children
<pete-woods> haha
<pete-woods> .length, not .size
<pete-woods> the DOM is interesting
<pete-woods> looks like the object name is being overwritten
<pete-woods> and set to "label"
<pete-woods> mzanetti: any idea how that could happen?
<pete-woods> the test passes if I look for "label", rather than "labelStatus"
<pete-woods> sorry, "labelName"
<pete-woods> tell me I've not spelled the property wrongly
<pete-woods> there's something seriously weird going on
<mzanetti> pete-woods, qml should not overwrite the objectName on its own. but perhaps it happens where the component is used?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I don't think it does?
<mzanetti> pete-woods, I did not invent the foreach function, there is such a thing in JS, but I never remember the syntax
<mzanetti> as I said, pseudo-code
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I'm now in the situation where the DOM isn't changing when I tweak the component under test
<pete-woods> which makes me think the test env is a bit wacky
<pete-woods> dammit
<pete-woods> you need to run make each time
<mzanetti> are you perhaps loading the wrong thing? e.g. something installed in the system instead of the one in the build tree?
<pete-woods> that's very un-QML
<mzanetti> depends on the build-system really
<pete-woods> fair enough
<pete-woods> but still, at least I know why my changes are having no effect
<mzanetti> that's something
<pete-woods> and now the tests pass
<pete-woods> woo!
<mzanetti> great!
<pete-woods> well, I learned an important lesson
<pete-woods> know what the build scripts are doing!
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq, resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-spread-while-locked/+merge/311515
<mzanetti> Saviq, also kicked the silo build
<mzanetti> needs reapproval, ltinkl_ perhaps? ^
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup
<ltinkl> mzanetti, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-spread-while-locked/revision/2700, the change test_spreadDisabled(data) looks like a bad merge? or was this intentional?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, bad merge indeed
<mzanetti> ltinkl, fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Saviq> we seem to have some other trouble in the silo though
<Saviq> greyback_, any idea what could've caused FTBFS on zesty (across the board) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/294546675/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.qtmir_0.5.0+17.04.20161122.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<greyback_> Saviq: duplicate gmocks?
<greyback_> I'll look into it
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> it's in silo 2202 https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202
<Saviq> there's only 3 qtmir MPs
<Saviq> @unity: please sanity-check the list of MPs in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 - if there's anything missing, or something that maybe shouldn't land yet - please let me know
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-23
<cwayne> heya is there any way to have windows snap into corners (like they do in unity8) in unity7? (as opposed to snapping into halves)
<Trevinho> cwayne: in ccsm -> grid plugin, you can enable that
<Trevinho> cwayne: just set the Corners options to proper values... and you can get it
 * Trevinho wonders if it would be the case to have it by default
<cwayne> Trevinho: thanks!
<cwayne> Trevinho: IMHO it'd be a nice default, that's one of the things I immediately loved when trying out the u8 session
<cwayne> but it could just be me :)
<Trevinho> cwayne: well, it's ncie... it might be problematic in some scenarios, but yeah... I agree I t could be useful
<cwayne> yeah, i could see it being an issue
<Trevinho> like in low resolutions...
<cwayne> maybe make it default if it knows its at a 4k resolution?
<cwayne> or just make it clearer its an option
<cwayne> i would've enabled it long ago if I'd known :)
<Saviq> re
<josharenson> pstolowski: Have you built unity-scopes-shell for armhf lately? I can't get vivid+overlay to build on my arale
<cimi> josharenson, make a silo?
<josharenson> cimi: that should work... lot of effort to iterate over small changes, but I'll just add a whole bunch of debug code each time to try and minimize the amount of rebuilds...
<josharenson> cimi: I'm also trying to cross compile :-p
<Saviq> josharenson, they might have a separate branch for vivid already
<Saviq> josharenson, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell
<Saviq> I'd try lp:unity-scopes-shell/vivid+overlay
<cimi> yeah they have, told you yesterday
<josharenson> cimi: yeah I tried that... still getting weird qt issues.. Have you tried building it lately?
<cimi> josharenson, no but pawel did a ppa with vivid
<cimi> josharenson, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-4
<josharenson> cimi: cool, ok
<josharenson> cimi: works with that ppa :-)
<cimi> josharenson, managed to reach the root cause of the slowness?
<josharenson> cimi: running an instrumented branch now... Didn't learn much from just running it on the mock yesterday
<josharenson> cimi: well, moveFavoriteTo isn't the culprit
<josharenson> cimi: neither are some of the other favorite functions...
<josharenson> cimi: I'll enable QSG_RENDER_TIMINGS and dig through that
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-25
<pete-woods> Saviq: quick question about the landings I've got at the minute re unity8/settings-components
<Saviq> hit me
<pete-woods> indicator-network+the other stuff are currently doing dual landings
<pete-woods> what's the deal with u8?
<pete-woods> should I be triple landing still?
<pete-woods> if so, I guess I need to split the silo..
<pete-woods> (also, I did the version number bump you asked for)
<Saviq> pete-woods, we're still triple-landing, for as long as it doesn't add work
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, will split the silo up when I actually try landing for real then
<Saviq> pete-woods, we could land these for you in one of our silos if you'd like
<pete-woods> Saviq: that would also be great
<pete-woods> they should be pretty inoffensive changes
<Saviq> pete-woods, get them reviewed and we'll land in whatever silo is going to be our next
<pete-woods> Saviq: sounds great
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you know who I should bug for review on u-s-c?
<pete-woods> it's not clear quite who owns that one
<Saviq> Trevinho, can you grab https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-settings-components/add-ethernet-item/+merge/311503 please?
<pete-woods> thanks!
<Saviq> there's a corresponding unity8 MP that you could do, too
<SashKhe> Hello! I've got a problem related to moving windows around and keypresses/shortcuts and the like, am I at the right place to get some help with that?
<Saviq> SashKhe, if you want to talk about unity or unity8, the Ubuntu Desktop Environments, yes this is the right place
<SashKhe> I was messing around in unity/compiz settings, trying to disable the ALT+Button 1 windows drag option. I managed to do that, but now I can't press two keys at once unless ALT is also pressed. Googling only brings up "it's a hardware problem" which is obviously not the case, as it has been working before and I'm on a desktop. Do you have any pointers as to what I could've messed up?
<SashKhe> I tried undoing my changes but that didn't work.
<SashKhe> It works when pressing shift, also...
<Saviq> SashKhe, sorry, doesn't ring a bell, one thing to try is resetting the compiz settings, they're in dconf under /org/compiz/profiles
<Saviq> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/ could help, too
<SashKhe> If I simply misclicked something, this will solve all my problems! Crossing my fingers
<SashKhe> Reporting back: Apparently the problem was not caused by unity/compiz settings, as it still persists. Thank you for the link in any case, it'll be very useful if I run into a problem like that, next time
#ubuntu-unity 2018-11-23
<awilkins> Just going to be thankful today : Thanks for keeping Unity going and thus making Ubuntu 17.10 and up remain a place I like to work.
